# Avengers, 1889 [IC]



## Karl Green (Aug 2, 2007)

Vol. 2, Issue #1 “THE HOUNDS OF HYDRA!!!”

The Rogues Gallery area
The OCC discussion area

===

_News clips of the day from_, The DAILY TRUMPET
Monday, May 28th, 1889

PRIME MINISTER TO FIX EMPIRE?
*-Urich.* Lord Henry-Peter Gyrich, 3rd Marques of Salisbury openly chastised his house of Lords and Parliament for allowing the British Royal Navy for falling into such disrepair. Lord Gyrich, longtime supporter of bolstering the Navy and other military and peacekeeping enterprises, such as ‘Her Majesty’s Men’ (the so called Avengers), is causing quite a disagreement within the Liberal Party. It is told that his care is so great that he has threatened his resignation should the vote of censure over military supplies comes to hand…. 
…The Prime Minster also recently oversaw the activation of the ‘Avengers’ team of Renowned, along with the Commission on Men of Renowned Activities, the oversight body on activities of such individuals across the Empire. Just last week he also chaired a new project – Stratagem: Wideawake, a special commission of Parliament designed to deal with the problems concerning indigent Men of Renowned…

BRITISH COAST SEAS RISING
*-Berino.* Reports continue to flood in from across the outreaches of the Empire. Oceanographers and Sea Captains alike have noted the increased activities of the sea and shorelines along the beaches of Britain and our European boarder nations. Colonists begin plans to weather these strange unseasonable rises in waves, moving inland in some areas as some settlements and cities considers the need for levies should these tides increase. Sense the turn of the new year these ever increasing tides have grown in frequency, slowly at first as not previously noticed….

***ADVERTISMENT***
*Adventure Unbond!*
“The Societas Extremis”
The exclusive order of the Hellfire Society invites men of means to join their expedition to the South Pole!

JOURNY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH LOST?
*- Barney.* Minor earthquakes in several northern European countries along funding for an epic journey into the recesses of the Earth. Dr. Harvey-Rupert Elder Molevic left London via barge along the Thames last summer heading for the upward regions of the world. Garnering funding for scientific research into the earthquakes that have plagued so many of the polar regions, Dr. Molevice has not returned his last four contacts points that should have relayed his team’s findings back to his institution’s discovery… 
…Molevice lead a team of forty-two men into the darkness several months ago and relay scouts maintained weekly contact during the time…

THE MOST DANGEROUS GAME
*-Lumley.* London’s premier Science Museum on Exhibition Road, South Kensington, a part of the National Museum of Science and Industry has had an influx of exhibit donations thanks to the estate of Prussian Gamesmen Sergei Kravinoff. Kravinoff, know for his daring trips into the darkest reaches of the globe, has petitioned for purchase one of London’s brownstone estates just a stroll down from Parliament… 

===

Cover shot of the THE AVENGERS, introducing…
*The Incredible Mister Hulk* (played by *hero4hire*)
*The Savage Wolverine* (played by *Jemal*) 
*Captain Britania* (played by *Elric*)
*Justice!* (played by *Redclaw*)
*The Scarlet Witch* (played by *the_myth*) 
*Black Widow, the Spider-Woman* (played by *Shayruri*)
*The Mighty Thor* (played by *Blind Azathot*)
and *Ronin* (played by *Necro Kinder*)

===

Inside cover introductions…
_*LONDON, Eighteen Hundred and Eighty Nine.* 

The Victorian Age is in its latter day, 
as the final decade of the 19th century begins. 
It is a time of great change in an age of stagnation, 
a period of chaste order and ignoble chaos. 
Yet still... it is an Age of Wonders. 

*And there came a day, a day unlike any other, 
when Earth's mightiest heroes found themselves united against a common threat. 
On that day, the AVENGERS were born! 
Banding together to thwart foes no single Man Of Renown could withstand, 
they fight for love of Country, Queen and the Future!* 

Come with me now friends. You urchins and educated audience, as we begin our memorium of thrills and chuckles. 
Though let us not forget the many serious and morally instructive points there are within this narrative… 
- *Firstly*: Women, though precious, will always go on and make a fuss. Also, they may swoon at times. 
- *Secondly*: The German and Chinese are brilliant... but evil. 
- *Lastly*: Laudanum, taken in moderation is good for the eyesight and prevents kidney-stones. 

With these dictums in mind, allow me to wish you many hours of pictorial pleasure. 

Stand straight true believers!! 
AVENGERS, if man ye be and not some craven dog of Flanders -- let loose a hearty HUZZAH!! 

*Long live the Queen!*_

===

Opening Splash, Page 1…
Descending into the huge, almost cavernous room, Curator McKinley points out various historical artifacts from Britain’s glorious past, proudly chatting up various expeditions from around the Empire to his exalted guests, the Avengers, when…

KA-BLOOM! KO-BLAM!!!
Two large explosions erupt around you, blowing some off their feet. Debris and dust rain down from the ceiling that is partially collapsing around you! 

As the buzzing from your ears lessons, the harsh barking of a commanding voice can be heard beyond the dust… “something in a foreign language” 
Spoiler for Wolverine, the Black Widow and the Scarlet Witch [sblock]the voice is Russian and says “Destroy them! No mercy!! You know your targets and the clock ticks forward. For Hydra!!” [/sblock]  

When figures emerge from deeper within in the room…

(OCC –_rolling for everyone__ Justice roll to recognize 'Men of Renowned' (1d20+11=29), all others (base intelligence roll) [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188557]Intelligence roll to recognize whom you are facing; Captain Britainia, Scarlet Witch, Wolverine, Hulk, Spider Woman, Thor, Ronin (1d20+1=8, 1d20+1=7, 1d20+0=16, 1d20+4=12, 1d20+1=14, 1d20+3=15, 1d20+2=11))_

Justice recognizes the fiends, they are the *Masters of Evil!* Egads! Lead by none other then the vile Russian ultra-national Cossack Rytsare, he and his team of scum have threaten the Common Wealth before but never on English soil! 

The first of these cravenness dogs to emerge is a strange looking woman, floating 20 feet off the ground, with a large red stone embedded into her forehead – Hellstone! Wailing a mournful tune of despair, another flying woman, of obvious dubious Irish decent and dressed all in white, is none other then the terrorist known as Screaming Banshee! Laughing as he leaps down from the top of a nearby book case, a large dockworker looking fellow, wearing only pants and a top hat, smoking a low-class cigar and looking all the world as a cross between a gorilla and a Cro-Magnon, the deadly Mister Hyde! Standing at almost 20 feet tall, with a thick black beard and wearing some silly circus costume is none other then the monstrous Goliath. A stone gargoyle, gleefully chuckling as he gliding into view on stone wings near the ceiling above, the so called Gargoyle King! Standing atop a contraption that looks to be a cross between two sweeping broom and a small winters sled, and letting lose a blood-curdling laugh, is the Green Goblyn! Finally, striding out of the dust is a large man wearing a modern deep sea diving suit and carrying a large harpoon. Strangely, the suit seems to be full of water, for it is Shark Killer, formally of Her Majesty Royal Navy and now nothing more then a common cowardly traitor!    

Spoiler for Justice only please 
[sblock]As you have the skill and made a good roll, you know a bit more of most of the Masters of Evil. 
Cossack Rytsare is the leader of course, carrying an axe of arcane origins, said to be used by another Cossack against Napoleon’s Army during the Anglo-Russian Wars (1807-1812). He is extremely charismatic and a master tactician. 
Hellstone was a famed psychologist whom is said to have taken the strange red stone now embedded into her forehead from a patient. It grants her the hellish powers of flight, resistant to all forms of damage and devastating attacks that can burn one’s spirit to cinder. 
Screaming Banshee is an Irish girl whom is rumored to be dead and has returned as a Banshee of old. Her powers include causing despair in those around her and powerful sonic blasts. 
Mister Hyde is of course the product of a mad experiment by the notorious Doctor Jekyll, he is extremely strong, agile and fast. 
Goliath is of unknown origin but he has the ability to grow to at least 20 feet in height. 
Gargoyle King is thought to be French and made of rock hard granite and yet he can move! He is extremely strong and can turn his enemies to stone with but a single touch!
Green Goblyn is thought to be an alchemist who is extremely strong and has a number of techno-arcane devices at his disposal. 
Shark Killer is extremely powerful in sea water and his diving suit allows him to retain these powers on land for it is filled with sea water[/sblock] 

Black Widow instantly recognizes Cossack Rytsare, for he once appears at the Academy she attended, run by the Count Otto Verminis! Heaves, why the plot is far more dire then she first believed! His axe is thought to be a strange arcane device and his mind is one of the sharpest she has ever known. 

The Hulk recognizes Mr. Hyde, for he worked with Dr. Jekyll some years ago when he started experimenting with a strange elixir formula… how terrible the results for he is now near seven feet tall. He has also heard of the Gargoyle King, said to be as hard as stone, this Frenchmen has terrorized a number of wards in Paris, turning many a soiled doze into stone! 

Thor recognizes the team as the Masters of Evil, and had seen some of results of their destruction acts when he was in Iceland when they were operating there for some unknown but nefarious reasons… 

Wolverine and Black Widow can also hear voices deeper within the room, back beyond the dust and debris, and the sounds of some form of machinery engine. Wolverine does not understand what the people are saying, but it sounds European… Black Widow recognizes it as French, but she can only make out a random word or two, no complete sentences. 


(OCC – _I warned ya! Anyway, everyone gets 2 BONUS Hero Points right up front for GM Fiat… 1st for putting you into the situation and second for ‘Bad-Guy’ doing something that costs a Hero Point against all of you. Make 2 Reflex Saves and 2 Toughness saves as you are struck by two Area Attacks. As with normal M&M, I am not going to tell you this round what your DC is, you roll and if you feel that result is good enough you can keep it, if not you can use a Hero Point and re-roll (but remember Hero Point spending limits). You can use one of the Hero Points I just gave you if you want or can save them. If you have Evasion record that and level also as these are Area Attacks! Also note, that this attack is equal to or over everyone’s Impervious toughness, so no one gets to ignore it.

*Wolverine, your Notice is +14 so you will automatically make your Danger Sense roll. Go ahead and roll your Initiative and what your Action will be in the Surprise Round. 

*EVERYONE else, make a Notice check (DC20) too react in the Surprise Round. If you make this roll, you may Roll your Initiative and take either a Standard or a Move action this round (but not both) on your Initiative. Unless you have Uncanny Dodge (Captain Britainia, Black Widow and Ronin) or Super-Sense: Danger Sense (Wolverine), you are flat-footed until your first action.

Next Round will be Round 1 and everyone will get to make an Initiative roll then and take a Full round of actions. 

So, what I need is everyone to roll (with Invisible Castle) two Reflex and two Toughness saves (even if you have Evasion you MIGHT miss the roll ). Then a Notice skill check and if you succeed, as noted above, an Initiative roll. If you are attacking or making any other roll this round, please also describe and post that one also. 

Primitive map attachment below, key 1 square is 10ft (yes the room is quite large!), the ceiling here is 30ft high (you are deep underground in a basement. It does not yet matter where, as the readers and you are a bit in the dark here. When this first part is over we will be going back in time to answer all questions ). The brown almost square boxes are large, very heavy wooden desks with a number of oak chairs set about them and oil reading lamps. The skinny brown lines are long, very tall (around 20ft) book cases. Numerous ladders are set about them, although most are now on the ground, having been knocked over. No one can see beyond where the grayish line is about halfway across the room. If you are going to move PLEASE post wear you are going with the Number and Letter on the box you are going.

Also I don’t have pictures of everyone but the ones that I do, in order - Mr. Hyde, Screaming Banshee, Gargoyle King, Goliath, and Shark Killer…

EDIT one last thing PLEASE when you post, include your Character Name, Conditions (stunned, bruised #, injured #) and Hero Points in the *Title* area_)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2007)

(OOC note: Black Widow has Uncanny Dodge, not Danger Sense.)

(Reflex saves (Applying defensive roll ranks to ref saves instead of toughness for the area attacks): 21 and 17 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188615 ) Using 1 bonus HP to reroll the 17 for a result of 23  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188617 , and she has Evasion)

(Toughness saves: 13 and 16  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188619 , I'll let those stand, and hope Evasion does the trick. )

(Notice: 25 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188621 )

(Intiative: 14 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188623 )

(attack roll: 12 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188625 ) ...sigh.

(probably won't matter, but the attack was her stunning venom. Fort DC 16 if it hits.)

(OOC...hmm...it's kind of hard to describe my action without knowing how the blasts affected me...)

As usual, Black Widow's body was moving before her brain had fully caught up. By the time she realized she was hearing an explosion, she was already in midair, leaping towards a sheltering stack of books for cover from the blast.

Under the black masquerade mask she wore to protect her real name, she clenched her teeth and balled her fists in anger as the infamous Cossack came into view.

"Rystere," she snarled. "You've gone too far!" Oh yes, she knew him. He was trouble. Though there might be something they were after in this place, Black Widow knew that they were also looking to rid the world of a few Avengers. Rystere never plucked one apple when he could have two.

The 'woman of renown' held out a hand clad in a long black glove that had the palm cut out. A pale green glow flickered and twisted over the bare skin there until, with a sound a little like a quiet gunshot, there was a flash of greenish light and something wet and sticky flickered from her hand across the room at the hovering Hellstone, hound of Hydra!


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 2, 2007)

*Justice, 5 hero points*

Two reflex saves, 26 and 24  Reflex 
(Not a bad start!)
Two toughness saves (force field at 7, as per standard array), 10 and 27 toughness   I'll spend one hero point to reroll the 10...
for an 18.  (forgot to copy it, but rerolled again for a 23.  Feel free to use the 18)  reroll 
Notice 25 notice 
Initiative 16 init 

Justice follows his instincts and thinks defense first when the explosion tears him out of his appreciation for the historical items surrounding him.  He dials his force field down, [sblock=ooc] to level 6 (6x4 +4=28)[/sblock] spreading it out to cover Curator McKinley, the Scarlet Witch, Ronin and Thor (if he's still in his normal identity), giving them each 6 points of impervious toughness bonus, and readies himself to deflect ranged attacks aimed at himself or any of his teammates. [sblock=ooc]deflect at level 8 (4x8=32, total 60)[/sblock]  Just in case any of the villains tries any ranged attacks within 80' of me, my deflect attack rolls (at +8 and +6) are 19 first roll , 11 2nd roll 
As he does that, he shouts to his companions, Beware the Gargoyle's touch, and try to rupture Shark Killer's suit!  Then, as if it hadn't occurred to him before, he allows himself to realize that he is truly about to face the Masters of Evil.  He knows, however, that it is more important to protect the curator than to press any sort of attack, for the moment.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 2, 2007)

OOC-No need to apologize.  This is an awesome, if a bit daunting, beginning!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2007)

(rolling for Captain Britannia! I shan't provide much in the way of narration, since he isn't mine. )

(Reflex saves http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188734 )

(Toughness saves: 11 and 25 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188736 , rerolling the 11...for a result of 21 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188738 )

Notice: 32 (natural 20!) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188740

Initiative: 22  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188745

Readying melee attack to use against first enemy that steps into melee range.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 2, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Justice follows his instincts and thinks defense first when the explosion tears him out of his appreciation for the historical items surrounding him.  He dials his force field down, spreading it out to cover Curator McKinley, the Scarlet Witch, Ronin and Thor (if he's still in his normal identity)




(OCC -_I did not forget to mark Curator McKinley...the reason will come up so, but Thor is in Hero form the Hulk is the Hulk, and both you and the Scarlet Witch have your Force Fields up... don't want it to be TOO hard for you_ )


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 2, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (OCC -_I did not forget to mark Curator McKinley...the reason will come up so, but Thor is in Hero form the Hulk is the Hulk, and both you and the Scarlet Witch have your Force Fields up... don't want it to be TOO hard for you_ )



Then I guess I'm force-fielding myself and Ronin, and looking around for Curator McKinley.


----------



## the_myth (Aug 2, 2007)

*SCARLET WITCH   Condition: Surprised!  HP: 4*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> (OCC -_I did not forget to mark Curator McKinley...the reason will come up so, but Thor is in Hero form the Hulk is the Hulk, and both you and the Scarlet Witch have your Force Fields up... don't want it to be TOO hard for you_ )





OOC: Oh, that's good to know!

Reflex saves: 13 and 11 [http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188977]
Toughness saves: 23 and 25 [http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188980]

Notice: 6 [http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188988], but using Probability Control to increase roll to a minimum 7, so 11.  Wanda is surprised!

The Scarlet Witch stumbles backwards, a be-gloved hand covering her mouth in shock.

OOC:  Just so I know in future rounds... What's the debris made of?  Stone?  Wood?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 2, 2007)

the_myth said:
			
		

> OOC:  Just so I know in future rounds... What's the debris made of?  Stone?  Wood?




(OCC -_mostly wood and masonry (brick, mortar, etc)_)


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 2, 2007)

_Reflex saves: 24 and 17 
Toughness Saves: 16 and 26
Notice: 32
Initiative: 14 Rerolled:24

Also Ronin has Evasion twice, remember. Used a hero point to reroll his init. Pending his saves, his actions are as follows:_

Ronin flips out of the way of the flying debris and in one action, lands and throws a handful of shuriken at Shark Killer (hopefully cutting the suit). He stands and draws his Katana and readies himself for the attack.

_His flip is just fluff, no real movement there. He autofires his shuriken for 1 damage (pending the autofire-ness) damage and draws his katana using his quick draw.
Attack=28_


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 3, 2007)

*Mr Hulk HP 3, Condition TBD*

Hulk roared in pain and rage at the explosions.

Reflex=6, Toughness=16, Reflex=4, Toughness=20
Notice 25 (natural 20)
Initiative 14


*"Grrr!!! Wha-? HYDE! You cheap imposter! Mr. Hulk will show you all who is the strongest!"*

Providing I am still able to act
Use Leaping to Partial Charge Hyde, All out attack 4 attack roll 19 damage dc 26


Edit: Attack roll should be 19


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 3, 2007)

(OOC: Reflex saves: 19 and 25. Toughness saves: 24 and 27. The _Mighty_ Thor indeed. 

... Though not exactly the _Perceptive_ Thor. Notice check: 3! )

Due to his background, Thor is quite probably the most interested of all the group in the artifacts on display. He is so fascinated by a collection of ancient swords, in fact, that he is caught almost completely unawares as the villains enter the room. He instinctively dodges the falling debris--or else ignores it as it strikes him--but is too slow to react to the presence of the Masters of Evil to get in an attack.

He does, however, have time to bellow in outrage. "You fiends!" he shouts. "You curs! How dare you attack a place such as this?! It is a treasury of history! You could... you could _damage_ some of these _priceless_ objects! Do you think about what you are doing at all?!"

He is, after all, a historian and archaeologist at heart...


----------



## Elric (Aug 3, 2007)

Next round Inspire Avengers Assemble! on everyone but Justice, Witch: I think they have perception range attacks- unless someone else is stunned or the like.  Thanks for all the rolls, Shayuri: you might not need to reroll for first tough save if the first ref save succeeded, but KG can probably tell you that.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 3, 2007)

*Wolverine, Injured 1, 2 HP.*

Wolverine rolls slightly with the first explosion, getting knocked into a pillar strongly by the second, but stands again as if unphased.  "Yer gonna pay fer that, Bub.  Now which one'a you hit me?" He snarls, his words emphasized by a metalic *SHINK* and a growl.

[sblock=ooc]Reflex: 21, 12
Toughness: 13, 26
*NOTE: I mislabeled them, i have a +10 toughness/+8 Reflex but rolled labbelled the +8 as toughness and the +10 as reflex.. So I fixed it by linking them to the proper one*
Wolverine does NOT have evasion, and I'm going to use a HP to reroll my 13 Tougness.
28 + 10(HeroPoint)=38.

Surprise Round Action: Extend Claws, heal(If i took damage from the explosions, I'm assuming I can't heal the claw-Extending damage on the same round)
Initiative: 21[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 3, 2007)

*Surprise Round!!!*

(OCC – _Prior to Surprise Round 
Cossack Rytsar’s Master Plan (tactics) (1d20+17=25), all Villains +3 to all their Skill and Attack rolls!  

Results of Reflex and Damage Saves…
**Black Widow* made both Reflex saves, so she does not need to make the Toughness saves
**Justice* made both Reflex saves so his needs Toughness saves of 19 (area attack rank 8, half 4 +15), so succeeded with both saves. 
**Captain Britannia* succeeded with the first Reflex save, failed the second. He has 2 levels of Evasion, so even when he fails a save he takes half damage from Area attacks. 2nd Toughness succeeds, no damage from either attack.
**The Scarlet Witch* failed both Reflex saves but succeed with both Toughness saves, she takes no damage from either attack.
**Ronin* succeeded with the first Reflex save, failed the second. With 2 levels of Evasion he still takes half damage and with the 2nd Toughness save, he succeeded and took no damage from either attack. 
**Hulk* fails both Reflex save. The first Toughness save he fails by 8, taking an Injury (and Bruise) hit and is Stunned. He fails the second Toughness save by 3, so takes another Injury (and Bruise) hit. You can spend a Hero Point to become un-Stunned  and still SMASH if you want to.
**Thor* made both Reflex saves and then easily made both Toughness saves. 
**Wolverine* made the first Reflex save, failed the second, and then made both Toughness saves. 

Initiative Rolls for the Masters of Evil
Initiative: Cossack Rytsar +13, Gargoyle King +0, Hellstone +8, Screaming Banshee +3, Mr. Hyde +7, Green Goblyn +13, Goliath +1, Shark Killer +1 (1d20+13=25, 1d20=2, 1d20+8=10, 1d20+3=12, 1d20+7=25, 1d20+13=27, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=18) 

Surprise Round Initiative
27 – the Green Goblyn 
25 – Cossack Rytsar, and Mr. Hyde
24 – *Ronin*
22 – *Captain Britannia* 
21 – *Wolverine*
18 – Shark Killer 
16 – Goliath and *Justice*
14 – *Black Widow* and the *Hulk*
12 – Screaming Banshee 
10 – Hellstone
2 – Gargoyle King_)

===

Across Pages 2 and 3…

Green Goblyn lets loose with another blood cuddling crackle and says “What have we here, a little spider trapped in my WEB!” and pulls forth five strange looking metal shards shaped something like bats? He hurls these with terrible force at Black Widow, the cowardly dog is attacking the women first! [Green Goblyn attack roll (+3 for Master Plan) (1d20+11=23), a hit. The attack is also Auto-Fire, and it exceeded Black Widow’s defense by +2 damage; DC25 Toughness save (base 8+2)] 

Cossack Rytsar Cossack Rytsar holds his axe high and yells something in a foreign tongue… 
spoiler for Wolverine, the Black Widow and the Scarlet Witch [sblock=Russian]“Victory for Hydra!”[/sblock] ...and then from a strange looking pistol, that he his holding in his off-hand, his spats out multiple shots at the Scarlet Witch… another fiend that assaults women! [Cossack Rytsar attack roll (+3 for master plan, -2 for range modifiers) (1d20+13=32), a hit [I also forgot his +2 for accurate weapon so the total was a 34 but it does not matter really, just as an FYI). This is also an Auto-Fire weapon, and he hit Scarlet Witch at over +10 her Defense so +5 damage; DC24 Toughness Save (base 4 +5)]

Mr. Hyde, also laughing madly, leaps forward to strike at the mighty Thor [Thor gets +1 Hero Point, as Mr. Hyde is Surging to moving and attacking this round (spending the hero point this round to ignore Fatigue from next round).  Mr. Hyde attack roll (+3 for Master Plan, -5 for Power Attack) (1d20+3=9)] but the vile creature’s wild swinging does not even come close to the still form of the Thunder God…  

Blades flashing in the dust, all five of Ronin’s shurikens strike at the ex-Marine [hit with all five, so +6 damage, so Toughness save 21; Shark Killer's Toughness save (+3 for master plan) (1d20+10=29) (sorry no master plan for Toughness saves), he easily made that roll.] but bonus harmless off his suit and hide. A strange chuckle, from behind the helmet and water, carries across the room. 

Captain Britania standing fast, awaiting an oportunity to attack! NOTE also that Captain Britania can attack Gargoyle King at the end of the round as he would come within reach of him, for this round I will make the attack roll, see below]


Wolverine extends his claws as he grows, the bleeding wound almost instantly healing before his eyes [it takes no action to heal, and as you took no damage from the blasts, you can heal this injured wound this round (as you can heal once per round). If you take any additional damage this round now…]

Then Shark Killer throws his enormous harpoon at great Captain [ Shark Killer ranged attack roll (+3 for Master Plan, -3 for Power Attack) (1d20+5=6), big miss], but the noble hero easily deflects it away with his shield. Strangely the harpoon is back into the hands of the vile traitor instantly though.

Goliath strides forward, shouting “I show you who imposer! I the biggest thing there is, now I crush you!” and tries to bring both of his great fists down onto the head of the Hulk [Hulk gets +1 Hero Point, as Goliath is Surging to moving and attacking this round (spending the hero point this round to ignore Fatigue from next round) , Goliath melee attack roll (+3 for Master Plan, -5 for Power Attack) (1d20+3=19), a hit! With power attack; DC30 Toughness Save (base 10 +5)]

Justice extends his force fiend around Ronin as he looks for the fallen Curator McKinley, when he see that a large pile of debris is piled right over where the old professor was standing… he must be buried underneath it! 

Black Widows blast at Hellstone is easily dodged by the flying woman, striking instead a nearby shelf that seems to hold rare and ancient items of antiquity.

The Hulk, boring the full brunt of both powerful explosive blasts, is stunned momentary. But of course due to his great weight and resistance, he is not even moved slightly from where he was standing [Your knockback resistance, flat-footed is like a 10 I believe, so no knockback for the Hulk even through he was stunned] 

With a blood chilling wail, the Screaming Banshee lets loose a wail of such great despair, you all feel as if you just want to fall to the ground and cry at the hopelessness of it all! [Emotion control (Despair), range perception, Area general (no Reflex save, see Ultimate Powers pg. 98 on Perception Area attacks), Will save (DC18) or you are Shaken (if the Will save roll fails by 10, are helpless)] 

Hellstone almost growls at Black Widow, but glancing back at Cossack Rytsar, she directs her rage Wolverine and lets lose a eerily dark red smear of flames down at him! [no attack roll; DC23 Will Save, as it is a Mental Attack, with Perception range]

Gargoyle King glides over the remainder of the room, landing near Ronin, and smiling his says “Your statue will make a fine addition to my collection” as he reaches out for the hero with his right hand… Ronin gain a +1 Hero Point as the Gargoyle King is Surging to moving and attacking this round (spending the hero point this round to ignore Fatigue for next round) Gargoyle King melee attack roll (+3 for Master Plan) (1d20+11=24), a hit. Ronin needs to make a Fortitude Save (DC18), or something bad might happen to him.]

Captain Britania also swings at the creature as it comes with reach of his might weapon of justice! [Captain Britania's melee attack roll vs. Gargoyle King (1d20+8=9)] but his footing is off in the debris strong about the floor and he fails to connect with the monster! 




===

(OCC _dditional Rolls required during the Surprise Round…
*Black Widow* needs to make a Toughness Save DC25
*Scarlet Witch* needs to make a Toughness Save DC24
*Hulk* needs to make a Toughness Save DC30!
*Everyone* needs to make a Will Save DC18 vs. Despair (area selective by the way)
*Wolverine* needs to make a Will Save DC23, this also is a Lethal attack
*Ronin* needs to make a Fortitude save DC18

Results for Surprise Round…
The *Hulk* has taken 2 Injury and Bruise wounds, and is Stunned

Action and Rolls for Round 1. *Scarlet Witch* and *Thor* may roll their Initiative also…_)


----------



## Elric (Aug 3, 2007)

Karl- I don't think Master Plan affects all rolls, only some subset of them.  

Hulk, presumably Thor, Widow, Wolverine will get Inspire bonuses for actions next round.  Ronin may want to delay 3 init counts to get Inspire bonus to his atck next round instead of a round later.  Inspire is +5 to atck, saves, skill checks: consider power attck and using feints or the like to rake adv of skill bonus.  

Also, people may want to have "attack a stunned opponent if there is one" as a contingent tactic.  Not enough time to really roll saves, thanks to everyone who is rolling them for me.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2007)

Toughness: 14 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1190656

(well...that was fun. Sometimes I kind of prefer hit points.  :\ )

Will: 13  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1190676

(Anyone else ever think Invisible Castle tilts low? ...oh well)

Simultaneously hit by both the physical and spiritual attacks, the Spider-Woman cries out as she's blasted back against the desk! For a moment it looks like she's out...nothing human could have withstood that attack. She slumps against the desk, breathing hard, as the room dims and spins around her...

(Staggered and stunned.)


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 3, 2007)

*Justice, 4 Hero Points*

Shaking off his sudden desire to give up, Justice sees how much trouble the interlopers are causing his teammates and swings onto the offensive.  He is most worried about the Gargoyle King's petrifying touch, so he reaches out with his mind to try to hold the fiend in place. 
[sblock=ooc]Save vs. Banshee, 23 Will 
Switch array to Force Field 7, Impervious, on myself and the Scarlet Witch, leaving her free to use her array points elsewhere, and any avenger who is unable to be at full toughness due to stunning, etc. (7 at 4/rank +4 is a total of 32 array pp) and Telekinesis 8 (4/rank +1 is a total of 25 array pp, for a grand total of 57/60)
Grapple attack at the Gargoyle King, +12(4 attack +8 power rank) for a 32 grapple (go nat 20!)  Don't forget the -4 penalty on his roll with my Improved Pin feat).  Do I get damage this round, since my tk is damaging?  If so, it's +6.
If the King is down, I instead target the Goblyn.
Oh, and don't forget that my deflect is still active until my turn in the initiative count, since there weren't any ranged attacks after me in the surprise round for me to try to block.  I had a 19 and then an 11 on my deflect rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 3, 2007)

_Will:9
Using a Hero Point to Reroll:9+10=19
Fort:21_

Ronin grabs his head as the wail of the Banshee fills the room, but he overcomes the pain and despair to see the Gargoyle King trying to grab him! He takes a step back into the shadows, and disappears.

_Ronin uses his Hide in Plain Sight feat to seemingly vanish from sight. Stealth roll:32_


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 3, 2007)

(OOC: Thor's initiative roll is 17, and he makes the Will save with a 21. Huzzah!)

Thor growls as he sees the villains targeting the Witch and the Widow.

"You sons of dogs! You—" he bellows, before Hyde's wild blow and the Banshee's wail interrupt him. The latter causes him to wince for a few moments, but even still, the former's attack still misses. As he shakes off the effects of the mental attack, he turns his attention on the mockery of humanity standing before him, and his eyes flash blue-white. "Very well," he growls, "I shall take care of _you_ first! *HAVE AT YOU!*"

And with a positively _thunderous_ battle cry, the Mighty Thor swings mighty Mjolnir, aiming a powerful blow at Hyde's bare chest!

(OOC: Attempt to feint, using Intimidate (via Startle), as a move action (so –5 to the roll): 26! Followed up by a Strike, power attacking for 2: 10. Ugh! Using a hero point to reroll produces an 11, but adding a 10 to that makes it 21.

...Though I _just_ remembered the Inspire bonuses. Assuming those come into play this round, that puts my attack roll at 26, and my feint at 31.)


----------



## the_myth (Aug 3, 2007)

*SCARLET WITCH, stunned & bruised, HP3 [1 used]*

The shots from Rytsare's pistol pierce the Scarlet Witch's Mystic Shield, striking Wanda in her side.  Bruised and startled by the attack, Wanda blinks as she surveys the mayhem around her, valiantly shrugging off the tormenting wail from the Screaming Banshee.

OOC:  Toughness save versus DC 24: 18! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1191064
 Bruised, and stunned until Rystare's next turn [-1 to TGH vs. nonlethal, -2 DEFENSE].

(Since she can't do anything this round anyway, the Stun is kinda moot, no?)

WILL save vs. DC 18...a 9!   http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1191089
argh!  BUT: The Scarlet Witch had her Mind Shield activated; against mental effects, she automatically saves if the save DC modifier is 6 or less [I am assuming it's +8]; if not, then she gets a +6 to the roll, which is only a 15!  blah!

Use a Hero Point for re-roll:  a 13 [roll of 8 +5 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1191105 ] becomes a 23!  No need to worry about the mental effect vs. Mind Shield.

Initiative for next round:  10.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1191112

Declare actions now or after everyone rolls initiative?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 3, 2007)

the_myth said:
			
		

> ThOOC: (Since she can't do anything this round anyway, the Stun is kinda moot, no?)
> 
> Declare actions now or after everyone rolls initiative?




(OCC -_very true, and you can declare your Actions for Round 1 now as everyone has rolled Initiative {only you and Thor did not get to act... you are bit low on the count, but if you want to edit later that's cool also

*NOTE* for everyone PLEASE remember to track your Hero Points and Conditions up in the Title of your Post. I will be watching your number also but it is one less thing for me to worry about it you help me out there _)


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 3, 2007)

*Hulk Additional Rolls for Surprise Round*

*Condition:* Bruised+Stunned, *Hero Points:* 3
Toughness save = 17 
Spend HP to Reroll Toughness Save = 27
Will Save = 20


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 3, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Condition:* Bruised+Stunned, *Hero Points:* 3
> Toughness save = 17
> Spend HP to Reroll Toughness Save = 27
> Will Save = 20





(OCC -_ok if you remain stunned for this round, in Round 1 you can act {depending on if Goliath hits you again}... just so you's know. Post what you will do then please {and remember next round you get Inspire bonus of +5 to all rolls}_)


----------



## the_myth (Aug 3, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> (OCC -_very true, and you can declare your Actions for Round 1 now as everyone has rolled Initiative {only you and Thor did not get to act... you are bit low on the count, but if you want to edit later that's cool also
> 
> *NOTE* for everyone PLEASE remember to track your Hero Points and Conditions up in the Title of your Post. I will be watching your number also but it is one less thing for me to worry about it you help me out there _)




OOC:  Ok, Wanda goes almost last, but I intend for her to use Air Control to Trip an enemy...target to be named after some other characters declare actions.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 4, 2007)

*Hulk Bruised x3, Injured x2 HP 3*

The Behemoth known as Mr Hulk shakes the cobwebs from his head as if awaking from a nap.

"Rargh! Big Man try to hurt Mr Hulk! *MISTER HULK SMASH!!!!"* 
 he leaps into the air and with a double fisted smash brings his two ham-hands down on Goliath's head.

OOC: Rage, Power Attack 5, All out Attack 5, Inspiration 5 attack roll 21 Damage DC 33


----------



## Jemal (Aug 4, 2007)

*EDIT: REPOST*


----------



## Elric (Aug 4, 2007)

[sblock="OOC"]Lol, Jemal, lethal attack means that it is a damaging attack doing lethal as opposed to nonlethal damage.  Even if we're playing with "massive damage" rules, you'd need to miss the save by 20+ to get killed outright.  So with a result of 21 you fail by 2 and take an injured + a bruised condition.  Had you not rerolled you'd be (edit) disabled, staggered stunned instead (miss by 10): still not dead

Also, Blind Azathoth: you don't get to add 10 to your reroll: that only happens if it's 10 or less.  So you end up with an 11 for the roll, not a 21.[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 4, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> [sblock]Lol, Jemal, lethal attack means that it is a damaging attack doing lethal as opposed to nonlethal damage.  Even if we're playing with "massive damage" rules, you'd need to miss the save by 20+ to get killed outright.  So with a result of 21 you fail by 2 and take an injured + a bruised condition.  Had you not rerolled you'd be (edit) disabled, staggered stunned instead (miss by 10): still not dead
> 
> Also, Blind Azathoth: you don't get to add 10 to your reroll: that only happens if it's 10 or less.  So you end up with an 11 for the roll, not a 21.[/sblock]




[sblock=Elric]If we can, lets keep OCC over in the other thread as much as possible, if that's cool... you can always copy/paste a quote over there. Not a big deal [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 5, 2007)

*Wolverine, Bruised, Injured, Despaired(-2), 1 HP*

[sblock=rolls]Will save # 1: 17
Will save #2: 13 Hero Point Reroll: 11+10=21.[/sblock]

A wave of despair washes over Wolverine, and as he staggers under the crushing feelings, the dark flames washes over him, dropping him to one knee with a groan.  He manages to hold on, though, fighting his way back to his feet and throwing himself at Hellstone.
[sblock=ooc]
*OK, Reposting for simplicity* 
Failed both will saves, spent hero point on a reroll, failed it by less.
I regen and Charge.
+8 atk(8-2 despair+2 charge), 10 damage(lethal, Penetrating 4), defense 14(-2 charge). [/sblock]


----------



## Elric (Aug 5, 2007)

*Capt Brit, 4 HP post inspire, despair*

Captain Britania feels feelings of despair wash over him and grits his teeth and fights it, but he can't fight it off entirely.

(OOC: got a 17 on will save: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1193345)


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 5, 2007)

*Round #1*

*Double Post*


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 5, 2007)

*Round #1*

(OCC –_follow up results from Surprise Round
*Black Widow* is Stunned and Staggered. She has taken 1 Injured and 1 Bruise wound. She is also affected by Despair. She becomes un-Stunned on Goblyn's turn though.
*Ronin* made the Will save and is not affected by Despair, he also made his Fortitude save and is not a stone statue right now  *NOTE* that in for the remained of Round 1 and into 2, Ronin will gain a +5 to all his rolls (attacks, saves, etc) from Captain Britannia’s Inspiration feat… Round 2 he might want to make the most of it 
*Captain Britania* is affected by the Despair
*Wolverine* has 1 Injured and 1 Bruise wound, and is affected by the Despair.
*Thor* made his Will save and is not affected by Despair
*Justice* made his Will save and is not affected by the Despair
*Hulk* made hsi Will save and is not affected by the Despair
*Scarlet Witch* has taken 1 Injured and 1 Bruised wound (NOTE that Cossack Rystar’s bullets do lethal damage by default, while most attacks until I say otherwise are Bruised, sorry for the misunderstanding there). She made her Will save and is not affected by Despair.

Initiative Order for Round 1
27 – the Green Goblyn 
25 – Cossack Rytsar, and Mr. Hyde
24 – *Ronin*
22 – *Captain Britannia* 
21 – *Wolverine*
18 – Shark Killer 
17 – *the Mighty Thor*
16 – Goliath and *Justice*
14 – *Black Widow* and the *Hulk*
12 – Screaming Banshee 
10 – Hellstone and *Scarlet Witch*
2 – Gargoyle King_)

Pages 3 and 4, 

With an unwholesome laugh, better suited for a hyena then a man, the Green Goblyn pulls forth a strange looking pumpkin from his bag of tricks and hurls it at the stunned Black Widow! [Green Goblyn attack vs. Black Widow (+3 for master plan) (1d20+11=24), a hit. Black Widow needs to make a Reflex save vs. DC18 or be Snared.] 

Cossack Rytsar snares when he sees the Scarlet Witch still standing, and pours more rounds from his “machine” pistol into the witch just as she is recovering from his last attack!! [Cossack Rytsar attack roll vs. Scarlet Witch (+3 master plan -2 range pen) (1d20+15=19), a hit by 5. Scarlet Witch needs a Toughness save of 21 (base 4+2). NOTE that if her Force Field is down that Justice is providing her with a Force Field +6, just as an FYI but she also became unstunned just before Cossack Rytsar’s attack also. As Scarlet Witch’s base Defense is 14, she can go up to a total Toughness save of +12, so if the stack…]

Mr. Hyde growls and tries to strike Thor with a devastating haymaker [ Mr. Hyde melee attack vs. Thor (+3 master plan, -5 power attack) (1d20+3=11), a miss], but again his wild, berserk like attacks can not connect with the thunder god.

Ronin fights off the affects of the despair, and then, kicking dirt into the eyes of the Gargoyle King, disappears behind a shattered table and debris pile. When the Gargoyle King recovers and starts looking for him [ Gargoyle King Notice check vs. Sneak (+3 master plan) (1d20+3=9), right], he loses the man of renowned “Sada blue, where's did he go?”

Fighting off the worst affects of the waves of despair washing over him, Captain Britania calls out for him allies to fight with new resolve, inspiring them all to the glory of the Queen!!

Wolverine, snares and leaps at the floating Hellstone [ Wolverine melee attack vs. Moonstone (+2 for charge, +5 for Inspire) (1d20+15=20), a hit. Hellstone Toughness save vs. DC25 (1d20+8=11), fails by 14, ok Wolverine gets a Hero Point, Hellstone re-rolls Hellstone Toughness save vs. DC25 (1d20+8=28), makes it (NOTE I will not do this lots but just like you, the villains don’t like being taken out with just 1 hit ], slashing her but the villainous lady is able to dodge partly out of the way. She snarls back at Wolverine shouting “You will burn in very dark places you beast!!”

Shark Killer charges Captain Britania with his harpoon, shouting something behind his mask [Shark Killer melee attack vs. Captain Britania (+2 charge bonus, -2 defense, +3 master plan, -3 power attack) (1d20+8=28), a natural 20! Yikes, critical hit. Captain Britania needs to make a Toughness save vs. 33 (base 10 +3 power attack +5 critical hit). Eek!!! Oh and it would be lethal (a big Harpoon after all)]

Thor [Mr. Hyde Intimidate vs. Thor's Startle (+3 master plan, as it is a skill) (1d20+16=20)] startles the brute known as Hyde, and the mighty hammer swings into the creature’s chest [ Mr. Hyde Toughness save vs. Thor DC25 (1d20+10=15), missed by 10, so Staggered and Stunned… hmm, should I spend another Hero Point. No, not this time. Knockback resistance is 5, so a 5 on the chart is 25 feet]. The hammer's fall knocks the crazy madman back across the room into a large shelf full of worldly treasures and causing it all to come crashing down! 

Goliath, seeing the Hulk still standing seems a bit confused for a second, saying “You should da falled? Why? and tries to bring his fists down on him again [Goliath melee attack vs. Hulk (+3 master plan, -5 power attack) (1d20+3=11), a miss as Hulk All Out Attack this round, so he still has his full Defense right now], but smashes his huge fist into the floor, breaking rock and motor and shaking the whole building with the might of his blow!

Justice reaches out with the powers of his mind to grab onto the Gargoyle King with the powers of his mind [NOTE that you get a 37 on your Grapple check as you get Captain Britania’s Inspiration bonus also. Gargoyle King grapple check (1d20+18=27), failed. You can damage him this round, Gargoyle King Toughness save DC21 (1d20+10=24), but he makes his save. No damage. He can try and break out on his turn]. He holds the creature fast but can hurt him as he seems to be made out of solid stone!

The Hulk does an powerful uppercut into jaw of the Goliath, sending a shockwave boom through the room as his large fist connects with the giants face [ Goliath Toughness save DC33 (1d20+10=30), natural 20! Goliath takes a hit, but is not stunned!]. As the dust settles, the Goliath is still standing, rubbing his chin. Glaring down at the gray hulk he says “IS that the BEST ye got?”



NOTE I want to wait to see what Black Widow and the Scarlet Witch want to do before posting the rest of the round. Screaming Banshee, Hellstone and Gargoyle King also all get to act this round still…

Rolls needed for Round 1 so far…
Black Widow needs to make a Reflex save vs. DC18 or be snared 
Scarlet Witch needs to make a Toughness save DC21 (vs. Lethal Attack). 
Captain Britania needs to make a Toughness save DC33 (Lethal)
Wolverine heals a Lethal wound, and gets +1 Hero Points


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2007)

Staggered, recovered from stun. 1 injured, 1 bruise. 1 HP (maybe 2 if she didn't have to spend one to come unstunned)

Though still clinging to consciousness, Captain Britannia's call to action penetrates the haze of despair wrought by the Banshee. Black Widow's preternatural senses warn her of danger and she drops to a low crouch, letting the pumpkin whoosh past over her head. As she does, she spins, forcing herself to focus by sheer dint of will and with a green flash, an electric crack, and the smell of ozone, she launches a blast of venom at the Goblyn!

"It's not over yet, Goblyn!"

(Reflex save 26 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1194173 )
(Using HP to recover from stun this turn (if necessary, I'm still fuzzy on that )

(Attacking Greenie wit Venom Blast! Attack roll: 26  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1194177 , Damage DC is 23 plus DC 18 fort save or suffer damage again in a minute)


----------



## Elric (Aug 5, 2007)

*Capt Brit, 3 HP, despair, stunned, 1 injury, 1 bruise*

Captain Britania shouts inspiration to his allies, but soon realizes that he'll need some inspiation himself as Shark Killer's harpoon bears down on him in a lethal strike.  Drawing upon his superb reflexes and training he manages to deflect the killer harpoon with his shield and avoids a deadly blow- but the harpoon still bites into his thigh and sends him reeling.

(OOC: Spent an HP on Ultimate Toughness.  Still Stunned + Injured + Bruised. Ouch)


----------



## the_myth (Aug 5, 2007)

*SCARLET WITCH, injured+bruised, HP2*

OOC:

Toughness save vs. Rystare's DC21: 15 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1194201
Hero Point for re-roll: 21!  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1194204


As Wanda bends her mind to the battle, more shots from Rystare's pistrol strike at her, deflected in the air...by Justice's psycho-kinetic powers!

Wanda’s face falls into a dangerous scowl as she fixes her gaze upon the Green Goblyn.

She brings up her hands in an occult gesture, the middle fingers on each hand pressed against her palms.  A sickly green, eldritch glow sparkles around them as she chants,

Oh Zephyr winds that blow on high,
Smite mine enemy from the sky!

Suddenly, a small cyclone of wind blasts the Goblyn, threatening to knock him to the ground.


OOC:  As a reaction, Wanda uses Probability Control to Jinx the Green Goblyn.  The Goblyn must make a Will save versus DC17; failure means one of the next rolls (of my choice) will become a 1 if it is 1-7 (8-20 remain the same).

As a standard action, Wanda causes a Trip using Air Control.  The Perception-based range forgoes an attack roll, so the Goblyn must make either a Strength or Dexterity check (of HIS choice) to resist.  This ability check is the subject of the Jinx, so a roll of 1-7 becomes a 1.

Failure to beat the Power Check roll of DC 19 [ http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1194217 ] means the Green Goblyn falls to the ground, prone.  [Possibly taking damage from the fall?]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 6, 2007)

continuation of Round 1 

Shark Killer’s harpoon bypasses the noble Captain Britania’s defenses and throws him back hard against the back wall. Growling in satisfaction, Shark Killer advances…

Black Widow’s greenish blast of venom strikes the Goblyn, taking him full in the chest [Green Goblyn Toughness save vs. DC23 (1d20+9=25), succeeds. Green Goblyn Fortitude save vs. DC18 (1d20+11=16), failed. He will need another Toughness save in 10 rounds], but the madman shrugs off the worst of the affects. He grunts somewhat in pain as the poison still has some affect on him, and he snarls “Not good enough my dear Widow, your powers are no match for the beautiful creation that is me!”

Screaming Banshee, wails a earth shattering song as she floats in the air towards Justice and directs a powerful sonic blast at the young Avenger! [Free action to maintain Despair, she is using Favored Environment (air) +2 to Defense, All-Out Attack –2 Defense, +2 Attack, and Power Attack +5 damage –5 attack roll. Screaming Banshee ranged attack roll vs. Justice (+3 master plan, +2 all-out attack -5 power attack) (1d20+6=8), miss.] But Justice is easily able to avoid the blast, which instead shattered part of the wall behind him, exploding from the super-sonic wave.

Hellstone directs another blackish red wave of power at Wolverine, and also flies back out of his range as she taunts him “Can’t fly can you, you brute. How dare you lay your filth upon me!” [Mental Attack, Wolverine needs to make a Will save DC23 (lethal attack). Remember that you are –1 because of your 1 Injured Wound but you are also +5 because of the Inspire this round.] 

Calling out strange words, Scarlet Witch directs her powers against the Green Goblyn [Green Goblyn Will save vs. DC17 (1d20+10=26), Trip check, remember that you get +5 because of Captain Britania’s Inspire until his next action. Green Goblyn Strength check vs. DC24 (1d20+9=29), but Goblyn still made it with a natural 20], but he is able to simply brush them aside, laughing “And what of this, that you were a powerful witch? You to will find your way into my WEB my dear woman!”

Grunting in rage, the Gargoyle King tries to break out of the telekinetic grapple [ Gargoyle King grapple check to break free (1d20+18=31), Justice need to make an opposed check to maintain the grapple!]



Additional Rolls for Round 1…
*Wolverine* needs to make a Will save DC23 (lethal attack). Hellstone is now 20 feet off the ground, so if he wishes to attack her, he is going to need to make a Acrobatics check 25 (with a 20 strength, Wolverines high jump is 4 feet, so he needs to get up to at least 14 feet to reach her, 10ft over his base.) Or use Extra Effort, which also doubles your Jump distance, but causes a level of Fatigue.
*Justice* needs to make an opposed Grapple check vs. the Gargoyle King, but remember Captain Britania’s bonus still applies

Action and Rolls for Round 2!!!


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 6, 2007)

Justice strains to keep control of the stone-skinned villain, but is unable to do so.[sblock=roll]  grapple [/sblock]


----------



## the_myth (Aug 6, 2007)

OOC: For round 2, Wanda will Jinx Green Goblyn's attack roll:  DC 17 Will save to avoid.  If failure, then any roll of 1-7 on his attack roll becomes a 1.

On her turn, if she is able to do so, The Scarlet Witch will cast a Bolt of Bedevilment at the Green Goblyn.  Ranged Blast Attack roll: 12 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1194565
Uh....if she manages to hit, Toughness save is DC 21.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 6, 2007)

*Justice, 4HP, Frustrated but Fine*

Justice will try to regain his grasp on the Gargoyle King, convinced that his ability to hold him at range is the best way to deal with the petrifying touch.  Hold still, Frenchman!  You won't be stoning any Avengers while I can help it!At first his mental control seems to slip, but he refocuses and...
[sblock=rolls]13 grapple , 19+10=29 reroll  I am attempting to pin him this time, rather than damage.
Again, don't forget his -4 modifier   [/sblock]


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 6, 2007)

*Thor, 2 HP, still feeling rather mighty*

Thor groans aloud as he sends Mr. Hyde sailing into a shelf full of undoubtedly priceless artifacts. "To think that I contribute to the destruction of this beautiful place," he sighs, sadly, before turning to survey the battle to see if any villains need his particular brand of _attention_ more than the downed Hyde. Seeing Shark Killer advance on the stunned Captain Britannia, Thor's eyes narrow, and he raises his hammer.

"You! You foul-blooded traitor!" he bellows, as his weapon crackles with electricity. "Hide yourself in that suit if you will, but I find myself wondering just how well a container full of water will stand up against the _might_... of *THOR!*"

And the _crack!_ of thunder fills the room as a bolt of lightning bursts from the head of Mjolnir, arcing towards Shark Killer!

(OOC: And the mighty Thor rolls a... 17. Oh, well...it may still hit. But here's hoping it just hits Shark Killer and not the Captain...  )


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 6, 2007)

_ Huzzah for ninjas!_

Ronin moves quickly through the dust and debris to get closer to the screaming Banshee. His eyes quickly look over his target before he leaps forward and lets loose a handful of shuriken with stunning accuracy!

_ Ronin is still using his stealth to move closer to Banshee, hoping to stop her from attacking Justice so he can tangle with Gargoyle.He then he puts the Cap'n's Inspire bonus to good use getting a 30 on his attack roll with his Shuriken (Autofired). Also, not sure if you need another stealth check, but he gets another 30_


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2007)

Staggered, injured, bruised.

Still weakened by the attacks on her, Black Widow manages to get steadier on her feet. She launches another blast of venom at the Goblyn...surely the confounded miscreant's luck had to run out SOMEtime!

"Sometimes, Goblyn, all it takes is a little time to truly appreciate what I do."

Attack roll: 28  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1194868

(Damage DR 23, Fort save DC 18 or suffer damage again, etc)


----------



## Elric (Aug 6, 2007)

*Capt Brit, 2 HP; despair (-2 attck, def, skill checks), injured+bruised*

Captain Britania manages to put some weight on his leg and spring to his feet- it's fine.  He sees the Mighty Thor smack the evil Hyde with a blow that sends him flying across the room.  Then Thor starts charging a lightning bolt aimed at Shark King.  _Uh oh.  He's been pretty inaccurate as of late.  I need to get out of here._  Thinking quickly, Captain Britain springs towards Hyde and strikes Hyde with a mighty blow from his shield.  

[sblock=OOC](1d20 + 8 attck -2 desp + 2 Hyde stunned, -5 PA)= 1d20 + 3= 12 (13 dmg).    Edit- if Hyde was prone that would be an attack roll of 16 instead.

Further Edit- if Hyde wasn't prone, then I'm rerolling with an HP, for a total attack roll of 16: http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py?u=Captain+Britania&r=1&d=1d20+3&n=HP+reroll&a=Roll+the+dice

OOC: Shake off stun with HP.  Oops, that probably misses.  I only have to hit his flat-footed Defense, though.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1194991

Edit- if I was prone, got a 23 (edit: 21- I forgot about despair- still makes it) for acrobatics to Instant Up (get up as free action): http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py?u=Captain+Britania&r=&d=1d20+14&n=Acrobatics&a=Roll+the+dice

According to Karl, we were both prone.  So I made the check to stand and he's prone so I'm not rerolling my attack.  Also, looking over the stat blocks I saw that Thor doesn't have Precise Shot.  So that provides a really good rationale for my actions![/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 6, 2007)

*Wolverine, 1 HP.*

[sblock=Will save] 11
HP Reroll: 18 +5 Inspiration = 23!![/sblock]

Wolverine shakes off the effects of the Mind-Flames, and looks up at her, thinking for a few seconds, until he hears Thor's lightning bolt. "Ya know sumthin.. Yer right."  he then turns and throws himself at Shark Killer, shouting "Good Idea, Blondie... SWITCH!"
[sblock=ooc]Whoops, forgot Conditional Modifiers.  + 5 Inspiration to saves!!!!
Actions = Delay till right after thors turn, then Charge Shark Killer.
Attack: +8 - 2 despair + 2 charging = + 13.  damage 8. Defense = 12.(-2 charging - 2 despair).
BTW, Is there anyway to get rid of the despair short of spending a Hero Point?[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 6, 2007)

follow-up from Round 1

The Gargoyle King escapes from the mental forces holding him. He laughs and turns towards Justice, “Ah, der un prolo, your statue will not be added to my collection I afraid, you are far to low a pleb to grace it… I will smash your instead!!!”


Initiative Order for Round 2
27 – the Green Goblyn 
25 – Cossack Rytsar, and Mr. Hyde
24 – *Ronin*
22 – *Captain Britannia* 
21 – *Wolverine*
18 – Shark Killer 
17 – *the Mighty Thor*
16 – Goliath and *Justice*
14 – *Black Widow* and the *Hulk*
12 – Screaming Banshee 
10 – Hellstone and *Scarlet Witch*
2 – Gargoyle King[/i])


Green Goblyn starts to giggle incessantly and another strange looking pumpkin from his bag of tricks “Let’s play a game… its called DIE WITCH DIE!” but instead of throwing it he turns his flying contraption down and dives straight at the Scarlet Witch! The young gypsy sees that there are two large, and very sharp spear looking apparatus attached to the front of the machine and they are pointed right at your chest! [Green Goblyn melee attack vs. Scarlet Witch (+2 attack for charging, -2 attack for Power attack) (1d20+8=20), a hit. Scarlet Witch needs a Toughness save of 27 (base 10+2 power attack)] 

Cossack Rytsar snaps something in Russian to his comrades 
Spoiler for Black Widow, Wolverine and Scarlet Witch [sblock]“Forward my Men of Renowned, for Glory and Gold and Blackest Hearts, for deeds most dark! For Hydra!!”[/sblock]
[Cossack Rytsar uses *Leadership* for Mr. Hyde to shake off the affects of being stunned. As this will affect Captain Britania the most this round, I am giving him the Hero Point. NOW because of this, Hyde is not stunned so you will need to spend a Hero Point to hit Hyde this round. I will wait at your action to see if you want to spend it…] 
…and as he does this he steps races back towards the smoke and dust cloud. 

Mr. Hyde cruses and growls loudly from his pile of debris, and then rolls up and out of the pile [ Mr. Hyde Acrobatic check to stand instantly vs. DC20 (+3 for master plan) (1d20+13=14), misses it. So Hyde will spend a move action to stand and another move action to move up onto Thor again but he will not get to attack this round, but his feet get tangled up in the loose mortar and wood. He still stands and moves toward Thor “I’m going tear your arms off and feed them down your THROAT!”  

Ronin, from concealment, throws his shurikens into the body of the Screaming Banshee [hit will all 5, Screaming Banshee Toughness save vs. DC21 (1d20+8=13), d’oh, failed by 8! Stunned and 1 Bruise hit. NOTE that to ‘Hide In Plain’ sight again after an Attack you are -20 to your Sneak roll (see the Skill notes), so your total if a 10 this round. Concentration test to maintain Despair vs. DC18 (10+power rank, +3 from master plan) (1d20+5=16), fails, *NOTE to all* that anyone suffering Despair are not longer suffering the affects this round!!] causing her to wail in pain and anguish. Instantly, the wave of despair that affected Black Widow, Captain Britania and Wolverine falls away and they all can breath a bit more easily! 

Captain Britania leaps to his feet and rushes towards Mr. Hyde…. 


(OCC –_ok waiting to see if Captain Britania is going to spend a Hero Point to hit Hyde, and if anyone else is going to change their actions…
*Scarlet Witch* needs a Toughness save of 27, but she is still +5 to all her saves from last rounds Inspire!
Updated map also_)


----------



## the_myth (Aug 6, 2007)

*SCARLET WITCH, 1 Bruise+1 Injure, 1 Hero Point*

The Scarlet Witch screams as she flings herself out of the way of the Green Goblyn's deadly spears.


OOC: Toughness save vs. DC 27: 17  +5 inspire -1 injured = 21 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1195829

The Scarlet Witch would be stunned+bruised+injured in addition to injured + bruised, so a Hero Point is spent for a re-roll. A 27+4=31! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1195843

Whew!


Edit: I forgot all the modifiers for these rolls:  Original TGH save gets +5 from Inspire, but -1 from Injured, so a Hero Point still needed to be spent.


----------



## Elric (Aug 6, 2007)

*Capt Brit, 2 HP; injured+bruised*

Captain Britania manages to put some weight on his leg and spring to his feet- it's fine. He sees the Mighty Thor smack the evil Hyde with a blow that sends him flying across the room. Then Thor starts charging a lightning bolt aimed at Shark King. _Uh oh. He's been pretty inaccurate as of late. I need to get out of here._  Captain Britain sees Hyde get up and thinking quickly, he springs towards Hyde and strikes Hyde with a mighty blow from his shield. 

(OOC: Spending an HP to reroll.  Total attack bonus= 16, for 13 dmg since it would have been 16 with Hyde stunned but now he's not stunned but despair isn't in effect, so those cancel out.  If that doesn't hit I'll be pissed   )


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 6, 2007)

*partial Continuing of Round 2*

Scarlet Witch easily dodges the Goblyn’s charge, causing him to hiss in frustration…


Initiative Order for Round 2
_27 – the Green Goblyn 
25 – Cossack Rytsar, and Mr. Hyde
24 – *Ronin* (all have gone already)_

22 – *Captain Britannia* 
18 – Shark Killer 
17 – *the Mighty Thor* 
16 – Goliath and *Justice* and *Wolverine*
14 – *Black Widow* and the *Hulk*
12 – Screaming Banshee 
10 – Hellstone and *Scarlet Witch*
2 – Gargoyle King[/i])

…when Captain Britania's shield smashes into the subhuman’s skull [hitting Mr. Hyde, Mr. Hyde Toughness save vs. DC28! (-1 for one wound) (1d20+9=15), d’oh again, miss by 13. Takes another Bruised wound and is Stunned and Unconious. Knockback is 13-5=8 or 250 feet!!!], and with a loud *CRACK!* the strike sends the monster reeling back into another shelf of history causing it all to come crashing down to the ground hard.  

Snarling, Wolverine waits upon his comrades… 

Shark Killer curses the Captain but turns on him, again attempting to stab him with his mighty Harpoon! [Shark Killer charge melee attack vs. Captain Britania (+3 master plan, +2 charge, -3 power attack) (1d20+8=11), miss!] 

Thor direct the power of lightning and storm down onto the head of Shark Killer [OK Thor does not have Precise Shot, so -4 to his ranged attack for a total of a 13. Normally this would MISS Shark Killer, but as he just charged, -2 to Defense brings him down to 13, Huza! Hit. Shark Killer Toughness saves vs. DC23 lightning (1d20+10=28), but his super succeeds that roll.], but the ex-Royal Marine simple laughs (at least you think he is laughing), and turns his attention to the Thunder God.

Suddenly Wolverine springs into action and races towards Shark Killer and slashes at him with his razor claws [no despair so +10 to attack, Wolverine attack vs. Shark Killer (1d20+10=24), hit. Shark Killer Toughness save vs. DC23 (1d20+10=11), natural 1, double ARG! Hmm, nope Shark Killer not worth the hero point. Failed by 13, his is Disabled, Stunned and Staggered and has taken an Injured and Bruised wound], and cuts the suit open, with blood and sea water spilling out! Shark Killer reels back and falls to the ground not far away, clutching his wound as best he can.

Roaring with rage, Goliath tries to bring both fists down onto the Hulks head [Goliath melee attack vs. the Hulk (+3 master plan, -5 power attack) (1d20+4=14), a hit as the Hulk All-Out Attack last round. Damage save for the Hulk is 30! (base 10 +5 power attack)] 

Reaching out with his powers of Darwin, Justice tries to grapple the Gargoyle King again [Gargoyle King grapple test vs. 29 (-4 for improved pin) (1d20+14=22), arg… must escape  +1 *Hero Point* for Justice as he re-rolls re-roll Gargoyle King grapple test vs. 29 (1d20+14=22), but as I spend a Hero Point, the 8 becomes and 18+14=32, success!], but this time the stone monster is to strong to contain. Roaring he shouts “Peasant! You will know the cold touch of the Gargoyle!” 

Black Widow’s poisonous ray strikes Green Goblyn on his shoulder [Green Goblyn Toughness save vs. DC23 (1d20+9=27), easily made. Poison save for 1 minute later, Green Goblyn Fortitude save vs. DC18 (1d20+11=13), missed! Man for +11 he has failed both times!!, but while the linger affects may still hurt him the Goblyn shrugs off the attack once again. Growling he says “Why wont you women just DIE!” 


OK waiting to see if the Hulk makes his Toughness Save (DC30!) and if he attacks before finishing up the Round


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 7, 2007)

*HULK Bruised x4, Injured x2, HP 2*

Rolled 24 toughness bruised and stunned. Spend an HP to immediately recover stun, all out 5 power attack 5 agressive stance rolled a 19 to hit. Surge to attack again rolled anatural one!!!! GRRR Okay ANOTHER HP to reroll. got a 22 Goliath needs to make 2 toughness saves DC 33

Goliath's blow sends Mr Hulk reeling! For a moment darkness creeps around the edges of the Behemoth's vision. This only served to make him angrier.

"No NO! Mr. Hulk is the strongest one there is!!!! *RARGHHH!!!!!!!!"* He grabs the Giant Man by his ankle and picks him up by it and repeatedly starts to slam him by his ankle against the floor.

Mr Hulk will be at Defense 4, Fatigued, and out of HP so I hope I got this Big Bastitch out!


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 7, 2007)

*finishing Round 2*


Initiative Order for Round 2
_27 – the Green Goblyn 
25 – Cossack Rytsar, and Mr. Hyde
24 – *Ronin*
22 – *Captain Britannia* 
18 – Shark Killer 
17 – *the Mighty Thor* 
16 – Goliath and *Justice* and *Wolverine*
14 – *Black Widow*…(have gone already)_

…and the *Hulk*
12 – Screaming Banshee 
10 – Hellstone and *Scarlet Witch*
2 – Gargoyle King)

(two Toughness saves!! Goliath Toughness saves vs. DC33! (-1 for wound) (1d20+9=13, 1d20+9=11), d’oh, failed BOTH, the first by 20 the second by 22??? Of course his Knockback resistance is 13, so 18-13=5, or 25ft!] The whole building shakes as Goliath and the Hulk trade titanic blows, first the Hulk is knock almost off his feet, when suddenly when a surge of anger he lays into the giant before him with two horrific blows. The first sends the Goliath back a step when the second knocks him off his feet and back onto a nearby table, smashing down with a bone jarring boom!!! The great giant is out!

Screaming Banshee shakes off the affects of her wounds, stands and let’s loose with her bloody, bone chilling howl of anguish and despair throughout the room! [recovering from Stun, *Ronin* gets +1 *Hero Points*. Banshee uses a free action to activate her Force Field, a Move action too stand, Standard action to activate Emotion Control: Despair again. Note that those whom have made their Will save this encounter don’t need to roll again. If you face her again you will have to though. So only *Black Widow*, *Captain Britannia* and *Wolverine* need to make a Will save DC18 or be affected by Despair again!] 

Scarlet Witch directs her powers at the Green Goblyn [Green Goblyn Will save vs. DC17 (1d20+11=26), makes it. Her attack roll of a 12 missed, even with Green Goblyn’s -2 for Charging this turn.], but the madman shakes off her magic with seeming ease, and her blast misses the agile and quick villain.  

While at almost the same instant, Hellstone curses and directs her powerful mental fire at the Scarlet Witch! “Gypsy trollop! Burn witchbreed!!” [Mental attack vs. Scarlet Witch, DC23 Will save (base is +8 so it is higher then your Mental Defense). This is a lethal attack, so any minus you have from Injury wound are a minus to this roll. Captain Britannia's Inspire has ended so no help there, but your Mental Shield does add to this Will save…]

Finally, shaking with rage, the Gargoyle King races at Justice with his right hand outstretched! “Now you will know true power peasant scum!” [Gargoyle King melee attack roll vs. Justice (1d20+8=16), a hit! Justice needs to make a Fortitude save DC18, or turn to Stone!]



*Additional Rolls and Info for Round 2*
Scarlet Witch needs a Will save vs. lethal attack DC23
Justice needs a Fortitude save vs. DC18, petrifaction!
Ronin got +1 Hero Point
Mr. Hyde is down an Unconscious
Shark Killer and down and Disabled
Goliath is down and super duper Unconscious

*Actions for Round 3?* NOTE that Cossack Rytsar’s Master Plan bonus goes down to +2 this round


----------



## the_myth (Aug 7, 2007)

*SCARLET WITCH, 1 Bruise + 1 Injure, 0 Hero Points*

OOC:  Will save vs. Hellstone's blast DC 23 : 8 -1 injury +6 Mind Shield= 13 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197039

Lovely...Staggered+Disabled+Stunned

Ok, using a Hero Point to re-roll. 15 [10 +5] becomes 25!  -1 +6 = 30. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197055
No damage.

Actions next round:
As a free action, shift Probability Control array to Providential Grace, which allows Deflect 8 as a reaction, with the potential to reflect!  
On appropriate turn: Using Extra Effort for a Magic Power Stunt if not knocked unconscious, snared, etc.

Thanks to Elric and Karl on the Hero Point ruling!


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 7, 2007)

*Ronin, 3 Hero points, no injuries*

Ronin smiles under his mask as he watches his shuriken hit their mark, but scowls as Banshee shrugs them off and lets loose another shriek. He dashes over the debris filled room to her, angling his Katana in his hands as he does so. He swings at her with as much strength as he can manage!

_Ronin moves over to Banshee and attacks with the flat of his Katana (non-Lethal Damage, Lethal vs. a woman? you fiend!) Attack roll: 24 
_


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 7, 2007)

*Justice 4 (or 3) hero points, petrified*

Justice watches in horror as the Gargoyle King's hand reaches for him.  He is unable to move out of the way, and he feels himself succumb to the frenchman's petrification power.

[sblock=ooc]  Fort save 16 fortitude 
Am I right in reading the Hero Point rules to say I can't use another one to redo a roll this round, as I used one to reroll my grapple check earlier?  If not, I'll use one to try again, failing again with another 16 fort take 2 
Ah well, rock paper scissors anyone? [/sblock]


----------



## Elric (Aug 7, 2007)

After knocking out Hyde, Captain Britania pauses to consider the situation around him.  "Nice aim and good tactics!" he says to himself after Ronin hits Banshee (with Ronin trying to stay stealthy, he won't tell him directly until the fight is over).  Then he sees Wolverine nearly eviscerate Shark Killer and frowns.  _At least he didn't kill him_  "Wolverine, we're trying to defeat them, not kill them.  Shark Killer is to face trial in the courts- rule of law; not rule of claw."

Captain Britania smiles faintly as Hulk smashes Goliath.  _He's not the first villain to find out the hard way not to test their strength against Hulk.  But I hope this hasn't taken too much out of him_

Suddenly Banshee's shriek pierces his mind, but he's heard it before and he resists it this time.  (19 total: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197163)

Then Captain Britania too watches in horror as his protege Justice is turned into living stone by the Gargoyle!  Heedless of the danger, he charges at the Gargoyle.  "You'll pay for that, you stony fiend!  You were better as a decoration on Notre Dame!"

(Charge, +2 attack, PA 5, so attack at +5: oops, natural 1:http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197227
Also, if anyone else is over here, besides Thor (Capt knows Thor is tougher than he is and doesn't need the help), and Gargoyle attacks them, Capt will Interpose)


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 7, 2007)

*Round 3*

(OCC from round 2

…and from the cruel touch of the Gargoyle King, the young “Man of Renowned” know as Justice slows, and turns to stone before the helpless eyes of his comrades. Gargoyle King laughs insanely…

(Initiative Order for Round 3
27 – the Green Goblyn 
25 – Cossack Rytsar, and Mr. Hyde
24 – *Ronin*
22 – *Captain Britania* 
18 – Shark Killer 
17 – *the Mighty Thor* 
16 – Goliath and *Justice* and *Wolverine*
14 – *Black Widow* and the *Hulk*
12 – Screaming Banshee 
10 – Hellstone and *Scarlet Witch*
2 – Gargoyle King)

Pages 4 and 5...

Green Goblyn flies towards the south part of the room, but not before dropping a ‘parting gift’ between the Hulk, Black Widow and the Scarlet Witch, saying “You will get your yet… I promise you!” [Green Goblyn is dropping a ‘Smoke Pumpkin-head Bomb” – Obscure (all Visual) [3] 25ft radius, linked to Nauseate [5] - DC: 15, fortitude save; and the 2b.) Extra: Ranged [5]; and 2c.) Extra: Area (25ft) [5] – DC: 15, reflex. So, Hulk, Black Widow and Scarlet Witch need to make a Reflex save vs. DC15, if they fail, Fortitude Save DC15 vs. Nauseate. If they succeed, Fortitude Save DC12 (except Black Widow with Evasion). Sight is blocked for them also…] 

Cossack Rytsar says something in Russian 
spoiler for Black Widow, Scarlet Witch and Wolverine [sblock]“The time is naught! Plan Omega NOW!”[/sblock] He then rushes towards the back of the room, firing his automatic pistol at Wolverine! [Baron Rystar ranged attack vs. Wolverine (-2 for range) (1d20+12=30), hits by more then 10, so Wolverine needs to make a Lethal Toughness save DC24 (4 +5 for auto-fire). I believe you heal your other wound last round soo….].

Mr. Hyde sleeps… but outside your area of sight?! Wolverine and Black Widow hear some more French back in the smoke…

Ronin rushes the Irish Woman, and strikes her with the flat of his sword [Toughness save DC21, Screaming Banshee Toughness save vs. DC21 (-1 for wound) (1d20+7=8), ok Ronin gets another +1 *Hero Point* as she is re-rolling her save Screaming Banshee Toughness save vs. DC21 (-1 for would) Hero Point re-roll (1d20+7=19), missed it by 2, so she takes another Bruised wound], but she deflects part of it with a sonic shield of force. She snares in anger at the tutelage, but remains on her feet!

Captain Britania rushes the Gargoyle King as he was reaching back to smash Justice, but he slipped on some of the debris along the way and misses. He does distract the monster though as the creature turns his baneful gaze onto the Captain! 

Shark Killer drops his Harpoon and says to Wolverine “Here now gov’ner, I gives ups I do!”

[waiting on the Mighty Thor and other to reply before moving on with the rest of the round. Update map included…


----------



## the_myth (Aug 8, 2007)

*SCARLET WITCH, 1 Bruised + 1 Injured, 0 Hero Points*

OOC:  Scarlet Witch makes her Reflex save with a 24 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197673

Fails Fortitude save vs. DC 12 with an 8. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197719

Waiting to describe action until proper turn...


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 8, 2007)

the_myth said:
			
		

> OOC:  Scarlet Witch makes her Reflex save with a 24 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197673
> 
> Waiting to describe action until proper turn...




(OCC -_you still have to make a Fortitude save (DC12 now) unless you have Evasion_)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2007)

Black Wider Ref save: Big 14! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197723

HP, goshdurnit.

New Ref Save 21! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197725

Black Widow, despite her injuries, manages to react just before the blast goes off, and takes cover...avoiding the explosion entirely!


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 8, 2007)

*Thor, 2 HP, uninjured*

Thor narrows his eyes as the Green Goblyn flees the battle. "One would think your name the Yellow Goblyn, the way you run from a fight, man!" he calls out, and then soars into the air, pursuing the Goblyn.

"Yet you are no man. I would call you a dog, but I would not wish to insult hounds everywhere by doing so. You are nothing but a monster! And if there is one thing that Thor is known for, it is *crushing monsters!*" And as soon as Thor catches up with his fleeing foe, he attempts to do just that, with a mighty swing of Mjolnir.

(OOC: All-out Attack 5. Thou shalt fall, Goblyn! So says Thor, and his mighty roll of 30!)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 8, 2007)

"Sit." Wolverine growls at Shark Killer, waving his claws at him, then snarling as the Bullet slams into his shoulder.  He ignores it as he turns and rushes to help Cap against the Gargoyle, Leaping recklessly onto the monster in a flurry of claws.

[sblock=ooc]
Toughness save: 24!.  Btw, for description purposes, when he makes his toughness check, I'm just saying he ignores/ instantly heals the damage (As Wolverine tends to do)
Since this guy's basically made of stone (Gargoyle, right?), I'll stick with the claws despite the Captain's 'distaste'. Charge, Aggressive Stance.  
Attack roll: 25!, Defense 10, DC 18 Lethal Damage (Penetrating 4).
[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 8, 2007)

*continuing Round 3*

(Continuing Initiative Order for Round 3
_27 – the Green Goblyn 
25 – Cossack Rytsar, and Mr. Hyde
24 – *Ronin*
22 – *Captain Britania* 
18 – Shark Killer (already gone)_

17 – *the Mighty Thor* 
16 – _Goliath and *Justice* (both unconscious or out)_ and *Wolverine*
14 – *Black Widow* and the *Hulk*
12 – Screaming Banshee 
10 – Hellstone and *Scarlet Witch*
2 – Gargoyle King)

Scarlet Witch feels a wave of nauseas wash over her, but she remains on her feet [Scarlet Witch failed the save by 4, so she is _*sickened*_ giving her -2 to her Attack rolls, and checks], while the Black Widow is able to leap under a table to safty. 

The bullets striking Wolverine simple heal over instantly and he ignores the damage with savage disregard. 

Thor takes to the air and slams full force into the Green Goblyn… [hit, Green Goblyn Toughness save DC23 (1d20+9=18), arg fail by 5, *Thor* gains +1 *Hero Points* for the goblin the re-roll, Green Goblyn Toughness save vs. DC23 (1d20+9=25), makes it!]... but his hammer only glances off the fiends shoulder. Snarling “Pagan baboon, ya darn lay your filth on my person!”. Thor also hears clearing a fair number of voices back beyond the smoke, speaking he thinks in French. He also hears a large engine like noise and something shredding?

Growling in rage, Wolverine leaps at the Gargoyle King, slashing the Frenchmen with his claws… [hit, Gargoyle King Toughness save vs. DC23 (1d20+10=18), missed by 5, d’oh! Bruised and Injured wound, and Stunned!]… and ripping out a piece of stone from his shoulders. Gargoyle howls in pain and staggers back a step, reeling from the pain!


Waiting for Black Widow, the Hulk and Scarlet Witch’s actions. Updated map…


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2007)

Black Widow throws herself out of the gas cloud to find herself almost directly under the floating Hellstone! Reacting on instinct, she flings a hand out and, with a crackle of green lightning, fires a venom blast at the hovering creature!

(5' adjustment to the south and attack)

To hit: 20! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1198683

(Toughness save DC 23, Fort 18 or suffer again in 1 min)


----------



## the_myth (Aug 8, 2007)

*SCARLET WITCH, 1 Bruise + 1 Injured, 0 Hero Points*

The Scarlet Witch coughs as she emerges from the smoking cloud of the Green Goblyn bomb.

Flinging her arms forth dramatically she chants,

By the grace of Hermes
And the luck of Perseus,
I invoke the Goddess
To banish Medusa’s kiss!


OOC: 

Versus Green Goblyn's bomb:

Scarlet Witch makes her Reflex save with a 24 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197673

Fails Fortitude save vs. DC 12 with an 8. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197719

ACTIONS:  Move + Cast spell

Move 30 feet to square 14a, then expend Extra Effort for a Power Stunt: a new Alternate Power from Magic array  --> Stone to Flesh-6.

Nullifying (Transform); Nullifying Field (Touch range, Burst Area:30-foot radius field); Sustained Duration; Limited to Petrification, so Rank 6.

Power check: 10  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1199102 (my rolls really stink!)


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 8, 2007)

*MR HULK; HP 0, Fatigued, Bruised x4, Injured x2*

OOC Reflex 17, Fortitude 30
Pick up Goliath's Body prone form and Throw him at Green Goblin. Attack roll (all out 5 & fatigue included) 27

Mr. Hulk virtually ignored the spewing smoke of the Pumpkin Bomb as he stalked out of the cloud and picked up the prone form of Goliath. Holding him aloft over his head.
"Goblin Man throw things at Mr. Hulk??? Mr. Hulk throw your friend at YOU!"


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2007)

*Finishing Round 3*

Hulk easily ignores the gas swirling around him…

(Continuing Initiative Order for Round 3
_27 – the Green Goblyn 
25 – Cossack Rytsar, and Mr. Hyde
24 – *Ronin*
22 – *Captain Britania* 
18 – Shark Killer (disabled and surrendered)
17 – *the Mighty Thor* 
16 – Goliath (unconscious) and *Justice* (a statue) and *Wolverine* (already gone)_
14 – *Black Widow* and the *Hulk*
12 – Screaming Banshee 
10 – Hellstone and *Scarlet Witch*
2 – Gargoyle King)

Black Widow, emerging from under the table, tosses a venomous blast at Hellstone… [Hellstone Toughness save vs. DC23 (1d20+8=25), makes it. Hellstone Fortitude save vs. DC18 (1d20+8=22), success.… but the savage lady shrugs the affects off without effort. “You will pay for that cow!”

Emerging from the gas and roaring at the Green Goblyn, the Hulk easily lifts the giant known as the Goliath and hurls his unconscious form at the flying fiend! [Note that the Hulk does not have Precise Shot so -4 ranged attacks into Melee with Thor. Still a 23 hits the Goblyn. The Goliath’s Toughness is 10, so
Green Goblyn Toughness save vs. DC26 (1d20+9=22), missed it by 4, takes a Bruised wound.] Green Goblyn dodges out of most of the way of the giant projectile, but is still bashed up a bit from the exchange. He sneers and disappears back into the smoke, following the body of Goliath. 

Screaming Banshee takes to the air and flies back beyond the smoke and dust at the rear of the room. Loud crashes and rumbling can now be heard by all the Avengers as the whole building seems to shake and the floor vibrates violently! 

Swaying on her feet, the Scarlet Witch races toward the petrified Justice and using a rare spells, tries to release him from the Gargoyle’s touch, but she fails! Justice is now a statue like many others found here in the basement of the British Museum!

Hellstone, shaking with rage, looks at Black Widow and says “Next time, I will see your soul burn!” and with that she flees back deeper into the room, but as she goes, a trail of hellfire is cut across the roof!! Which starts to collapse in the back part of the room, when Thor, acting quickly, is able to rush to one of the support columns to halt a full collapse of the entire basement! 

Gargoyle King steels himself against the pain [Gargoyle King is recovering from stun this round, *Wolverine* gets +1 *Hero Points*] and roars “You will pay for that Un Keuf! I will grind all of yer bones to dust!!” but instead of attacking, he leaps straight up through the basement roof, and with powerful wings causes part of it to collapse back in on itself and down onto the heroes… the fiend has escaped!

The rest of the Avengers race to do what they can to stop more damage from fires and debris as the floor continues to shake and smoke and dust continue to pour out of the back of the room! As the dust settles, it appears the most of the Master of Evil have somehow escaped out of a basement almost 100feet underground, through an exit that did not exist an hour ago! Egads, how did that happen? Where did they go? 

===

Meanwhile, Six days ago…

[Everyone gets +1 addition *Hero Point* as most of the Villains are now making their escape (GM Fiat). Shark Killer and Goliath are going to be captured and will be carted off (literally) when next we catch up with this scene BUT for now we are going back in time six days. 

You will have NONE of the wounds or conditions that you had here BUT you will have all the Hero Points. I am also awarding the following bonus Hero Points. 
+1 for everyone for role-playing and being heroic (so everyone gets +2 total for this and the villains escaping).
*Hulk* gets +1 for K/O Goliath in such a cool way
*Justice* gets +1 for Set back (being stone) and +1 for thinking about Curator McKinley.
*Scarlet Witch* gets +1 for trying to save Justice (and it is a good idea and she has the best change of turning him back to flesh, but later)

See *OCC* for more possible Hero Point awards and more details, as my next post might throw you...]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2007)

*Six days ago...*

Page 6,

_News clips of the day from_, The DAILY TRUMPET
Tuesday, May 22nd, 1889

QUEEN’S 70TH BIRTHDAY IS ONLY TWO DAYS AWAY!
*-Urich.* The whole of the Empire rejoices at the upcoming 70th birthday of our most beloved royal, Queen Victoria! The days events start with the traditional parade from Buckingham Palace too Hyde Park, when the queen will address the crowds after a 41-gun salute, fired by none other then the King’s Troop Royal Horse Artillery. The Queen will then make her way through the streets of our great city, where the well-wishes of her loyal subjects lining the streets will of course raise up her royal spirits, onto the Tower of London, where the Honourable Artillery Company will welcome her with a 62-gun salute. The entire Royal Family, along with the Prime Minister and most of the House of Lords will be in attendants…

---

Just as the last bells of Big Ben strike five in the afternoon, the Avengers have assemble in their new “Readying Room”, on the top floor of the Tower of London to meet with one Inspector Kastle, of Scotland Yard, whom had requested a meeting with you all earlier this day. It seems that Scotland Yard is in a bit of a pickle, and needs its' nations newest ‘Men of Renowned’ to help deal with the situation. 

“Gentlemen… and ladies, thank you for seeing me on such short notice. If you don’t already know, my name is Inspector Franklin Kastle, and I have been authorized by the Prime Minister to speak with you about a matter of national urgency.” 

Handing out a ‘photograph’ of a fairly large cargo freighter (see below), Inspector Kastle continues “Two days ago we were sent a telegraph by one of our agents at Mindelo’s Harbour, on Cape Verde. The Irish registered freighter, _Gobernador Bories_, had picked up some suspicious cargo along the normal coal and supplies that most ship take on at this important port-of-call.”

“Following his own leads, our contact is quite confident that a shipment of firearms and explosives we taken onto the ship, and that they are now bond for London. With the Queen’s birthday only two days away, I feel I am rightly suspicious at the timing of these deeds and so we are going to make sure these items are stopped at the docks!” 

“Now, we have been monitoring the _Gobernador Bories_ for some time as it has been involved in a number of less then savory endeavors over the years. We have been unable to catch them in the act of any criminal enterprise but tonight we believe that we will.” 

“Naturally, Scotland Yard would normally be able to handle this situation, but just this morning we received word that the criminal Men of Renowned, known as the *Wrecking Crew* are believed to be in the area. I don’t believe in coincidence and have it on good authority, that those responsible for this smuggling may have indeed employed these ‘never-do-wells’ to assure the arrival of their contraband.”

Clearing his throat, Kastle hands out a couple of maps of the eastern London, the West India docks “The ship is scheduled to arrive at the south West India docks tonight, half past midnight. Normally ships don’t arrive so late, but their docking fees where paid in advanced and the area is owned by a number of private citizens and smaller shipping companies that operate at unusual hours.”

“I have secured this warehouse on the north end of Ord Street to set up our ambush of the smugglers so that we can catch these fiends in the act. I would greatly appreciate it if you were to accompany my men and myself this evening that we might nab these criminals with a minimal lose of life, especially those of my constables.”

Straightening up he says “If you have any questions or suggestions, I am open and yours for the next hour, but then I must return to Scotland Yard that I can coordinate our efforts with my men. I have also complied all the relevant documents on the individual members of the Wrecking Crew for you here, review them at your pleasure…”     

[sblock=documents]Scotland yard believes that the Men of Renowned, known as the ‘Wrecking Crew’ was formed when all of the men were in prison two years ago. It is believed that, one night, while they were quarrying in a local rock pit, to help pay back their debt to society, Dirk Garthwaite, along with his fellow imamates, Henry Camp, Brian Calusky and Eliot Franklin where struck by lightning… however not only did they all survived but they were transformed into mystically powered based Men of Renowned, and promptly escaped. Senses then they have been involved in numerous criminal acts including robbery, extortion and deadly assault. 

Dirk Garthwaite, aka ‘The Wrecker’. Nominal leader of the group, his powers come from a magical indestructible crowbar that grants him renowned levels of strength, endurance and durability. He has also occasionally demonstrated the ability to control the minds of men, move distances great distances instantly and to generate powerful ‘invisible’ fields of force.

Henry Camp, aka ‘the Bull Smasher’. An ex-private in the British Army, he was sent to prison for stealing and smuggling while still serving Her Majesty. His powers are renowned levels of strength and speed, and an almost indestructible skull, allowing him to rush persons or buildings, head first! 

Brain Calusky, aka ‘The Pile-Crusher’. Weakest of the ‘crew’ he is still dangerous powerful, with renowned levels of strength and durability. He can also leap amazing distances without any other means then his powerful legs.  

Eliot Franklin, aka ‘Thunderball’. Imprisoned for attempting to blow up Parliament, his powers come from a large ball & chain that where prison issued. Somehow the ball grew it great size, and now he wields it as a deadly weapon, along with renowned level of strength, speed and durability. He is also said to be a great genius, if only for the fact he has always used his great gifts for evil.[/sblock]


(OCC -_any questions your might have go ahead and post them now. You can also plan out your own tactics (master plan?) etc as you will have time or seek to use any Contacts/Gather Information to get any additional information if you want to now. Post away_)


----------



## Elric (Aug 10, 2007)

"Of course we'll help you, my good sir."

Captain Britania inquires further about the Wrecking Crew- were they spotted around London?  Have they been up to any nefarious activities recently?

We presume or fear that this contraband is to be used in an attack on her Royal Majesty, or some other attack to disrupt the celebrations.  Who do we think would be using these contraband weapons?  That question is probably well worth answering, as the Wrecking Crew wouldn't need these sorts of weapons all that much, given the powers described.

In the meantime, Captain Britania puts together a really good plan for attacking the port.
(Roll of 16 on a d20, so even without my proposed 2 extra ranks in Know: Tactics this is a 25 total: http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py?u=Captain+Britania&r=1&d=1d20&n=master+plan&a=Roll+the+dice)

(OOC: getting things started)


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 10, 2007)

*Dr Banner; Uninjured 3HP*

Doctor Banner reviewed the documents and then absently cleaned his spectacles with his kerchief. "These brutes cannot be behind an operation such as this. Though this Thunderball chap seems to possess a modicum of intelligence, thier driving force is the Wrecker fellow. I dare say there is some other sinister intellect using these Neanderthals."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2007)

"So," Black Widow muses as she crosses the room towards the large paned window that looked out over London. "You believe that someone hass commissioned these weapons and explosives to stage some kind of terrorist event on the Queen's Birzday?" Her tone was a bit skeptical.

"It is..pozible. But if they are hiring the Wrecking Crew, they are pootting a great deal of money and planning into it. Pure terrorism is a luxury few organizations can afford."

She glances at Captain Britannia and Dr. Banner. "I can check some of my contacts...see if there has been any other activity from any major criminal groups." With a shrug, the former agent admits, "It is a far shot...but we may get lucky."


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know the Wrecking Crew specifically, as they were'nt Renowned while imprisoned, but I can say that unless there's a fair amount of profit involved, they wouldn't be risking recapture and a trip to to the Colony.  Justice adds, with a sad look past Captain Britannia's shoulder, unable to meet anyone's eyes.  Maybe we should figure out who has the kind of money to afford all of that ammunition as well as the services of the Crew.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2007)

Nodding in agreement with the Avengers assessment so far, Inspector Kastle adds “I am quite certain that whom ever is behind this, they have a great deal of money to spread around and that the Wrenching Crew are only here to secure the contraband. They have never been known for complex organization or plotting in the past.”

Turning to Captain Britania he continues “A constable reported seeing them near the London Docks, about one-mile north of the West India Dock yards. We have had no other reports of nefarious activities by these blokes, and their last capers were reported when the robbed the Street UK London bank of Birmingham two months ago. Before that they were mostly active in Europe, operating in around Paris. They are brutes of the lowest kind, and were it not for their Renowned abilities, I would not worry over much about them.”

Looking at Justice and Black Widow, he adds “So far we have been unable to determine who is fronting this operation, they have a great deal of money to toss about casually to hire the Wrenching Crew. If you could find those responsible, I would be greatly in your debt.”


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2007)

"So lets 'ASK' who their employers are, shouldn't be too hard to beat the info out'a them."  Logan's nose twitches as he looks to Cap and Banner, who he guesses will disagree with his 'plan'.  "I doubt these _Brutes_'ll wanna listen ta reason."


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 10, 2007)

Inspector Kastle smiles and nods in agreement with Wolverine “I like yer thinking, and if only we could act in such a fashion… but the contraband is not yet here in the city, and I very much wish to catch the smugglers in the very act of sedition if at all possible. If you want to try and track the Wrenching Crew down before tonight, you may, but we have no leads as to where they might be hold up. I only know where they will be tonight after midnight…”


----------



## Jemal (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolverine grins at the man before him (Who, in his assessment, would be fairly _Punish_ing in a fight.), and holding a fist up before him snarls "Then we'll be waitin", his words accompanied by a pointed metalic *SHINK* as his blades extend. "Don't worry Cap, I'll try not'ta kill'em...."

"all" He adds under his breath, the word hidden by the sound of his claws sliding back into their sheaths.  A single drop of blood falls to the floor as he rubs his (now-whole) knuckles.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 11, 2007)

Inspector Kastle looks over the assembled Avengers and says "Well if there are no other questions that I might be able to answer I will leave you to conduct your own investigations and planning. Thank you especially Captain Britania, I will see to it that your plans and ideas are followed by my men. We will be assembling at the warehouse at nine bells this eve, just to be on the safe side. I look foward to working with you all."

"Long live the Queen!"


----------



## Elric (Aug 11, 2007)

Captain Britania is used to this from Wolverine.  Really, if Wolverine had a pence for every time he intentionally pissed his friends off, he'd own half of London by now.  

"You're welcome my good sir.  I will join you tonight at the warehouse at nine bells, to ensure that everything goes smoothly as you prepare to deal with these scalawags.  I hope the operation will be quick and as bloodless as possible." (pointed glance at you know who)

(The rest of the Avengers can join him whenever they feel like.  Hopefully Wolverine won't stagger in reeking of alcohol with just minutes to spare, but then again, Wolverine showing up early isn't great either).


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

(Aw, you know he'd be sober by the time the fight started.  Besides, it's not the alcohol you gotta worry about, it's the Cigar smoke tipping off the bad-guys.   OR, more appropriately, it's Wolvie doing something reckles.  Speaking of which...)

After they leave Kastle's office, Logan decides to go for a walk around town, and as 'luck' would have it, he just happens to pass by the warehouse district, keeping an eye/ear/nose out for trouble.
[sblock=ooc]
+12 stealth +14 Notice.
Sorry cap, but Wolverine's gotta do his thing for a few minutes. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2007)

"If there's nothing else for now, I will do some checking around," Black Widow says after Wolverine stalks out.

Donning more discrete garb than her costume and a black overcoat and hat, she makes her way to the seedier part of London and began looking up some of her old informants...criminals, all. They might know by now that she was no longer with Hydra, but that didn't mean they were any more eager to cross her...

Each one was asked what they knew about this boat full of arms, the wrecking crew, and who might have bought them.

(Diplomacy check for Connected: 18 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1203810 )


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 11, 2007)

Ronin makes a small bow to Inspector Kastle and the Cap'n as he follows Black Widow out. He then stores his suit and weapons in his usual storage place and puts on more civilian clothing. He goes down to a small seedy looking pub by the docks and sits at a table with another apparently Japanese man. He tosses a small bag of coins onto the table and says in Japanese: "The Wrecking Crew, The Queen's Birthday, the arms being shipped into the docks. Tell me all you know." 

_ Ronin uses his Contacts feat to get information on everything he can.  Gather Information Check = 29 _


----------



## Elric (Aug 12, 2007)

Captain Britania, hearing Ronin's plan, directs Ronin to a friend of his who is pretty connected in London.  What he knows may prove handy.  Captain Britania leaves the information gathering to Ronin, with an injuction to be careful not t.  _I'm a good leader of men, but getting them to open up about what they know and piecing the information together-  that's hard stuff.  Good thing we have Ronin._

(OOC: I'm assuming Capt knows what Ronin's going to do.  Using Teamwork 2 to Aid Another Ronin for +4 Gather Info.  Do I have to roll a DC 10 skill check to do so?  I can't remember. If so, unfortunately I missed it with a 9 total.  http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice...d20+5&n=Gather+Info+Aid+check&a=Roll+the+dice

While I'm at it, can I aid Shayuri's Connected feat even though I don't have the feat myself?  If so, I can't miss a DC 10 Diplomacy check and it makes sense that Capt would be able to help her out in London, doing essentially the same thing as he did for Ronin.)


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 12, 2007)

Justice will spend some time with the World News sections of local newspapers, searching for some connection to the Wrecking Crew and a large source of money in or around Paris.  
[sblock=ooc] Knowledge (Current Events) 31 roll .  (Sure, now I get the nat 20, not when I got turned to stone.) That's my straight roll.  I don't know if spending time with newspapers would give me any bonus. [/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 12, 2007)

Wolverine finds himself down at the docks not to long from leaving their base in the Tower of London. There, he notes that it is a rather ‘seedy’ part of town, but mostly pretty slow right now. No ships are being unloaded at any of the nearby docks. There are a few dockworkers hanging around, pretty rough looking types, whom he can easily bypass without them ever being the wiser.

The warehouse where Inspector Kastle has secured for tonight’s raid looks abandoned for the most part…



Black Widow and Captain Britania head out together, asking around some of the more notorious locations within London, to see what they might turn up. After a short time, they do learn that two important facts… first that yes indeed, the Wrenching Crew is in town. They were seen at a pub that very morning on the Lower East Side, not far north of the docks. No one knows where they are now, but they do find the pubs locations. The other bit of info is that yes indeed something is spending some serious money around in the poorer parts of town, lining up various ‘talent’ for some big ‘job’. No one they speak to claims to have been offer any work, but it seems a lot of different criminal professions are being recruited and then laying low somewhere. Most everyone they speak with thinks that whomever is behind it is a foreigner(s), most likely Prussian or French.   



Reading through numerous papers and periodicals, Justice gets a good overview of the Queen’s planned routes through London and sees that there are two or three locations that would be prime locations for an attack against her, where she is most exposed and where the most number of people might be able to see it happen. He also learns that various museums around town have been suffering a number of break-ins of late. Nothing seems to have been stolen except records? The reason this catches his eye at all is that Scotland Yard suspects that Men of Renowned may have been involved in most of these break-in… 

He also learns that the Wrenching Crew was working in Paris of late, and at first they were mostly robbing banks and such. They then started working as muscle for some of the seedier underworld bosses there it was believed. It is strongly suggested by one reporter, that the Crew was last in the employment of a notorious Norwegian smuggler by the name of Leonardo Laufeyson, but there are no follow-up stories as Justice finds that the reported died in a strange accident where he somehow froze to death in his flat, shortly after he wrote the story…


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 13, 2007)

Speaking with his informants, Ronin is told that the Wrecking Crew is indeed in town, and hired by some shadowy group or order. The contact does not know who hired the Wrecking Crew, but thinks that it is the powerful smuggler and pirate crews operating around the Indian and Southeast Asian coast, the so called *Fujikawa Black Rings*. Even though most of the pirates and smugglers of this group are Asian, the leaders are thought to be European, probably French or Prussian.   

As for weapons and explosives, many of the various gangs in town have been supplied with firearms of late, not the Japanese or Asian gangs, just the local blokes. Ronin’s contact is pretty sure that one of the more powerful criminal organizations in town is behind this weapon distribution, whispered about down by the docks, someone calling themselves ‘the Kingpin’ or some such silly European name. It seems this bloke already controls most the various local gangs in London, but is now expanding into the non-European gangs. Most of the gangs are now very worried, and some have already started going to this Kingpin independently and offering up their loyalty.  

There are a number of rumors surrounding the Queen’s Birthday, but these contacts don’t know or care much about the old ‘trollop’, but they have been warned to stay away from the Hyde Park area…


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 13, 2007)

The Avengers re-assemble back at their Tower of London base at six and a half bells, within the dinning room area where their new butler, Jarvis, has prepared a delightful meal for them…

They still have a few hours of time to compare notes and plan their strategy…


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 13, 2007)

(OCC –_if anyone has something else they want to do before I can edit this, otherwise moving forward…_)


After the group has shared all the information that they had individually gathered, at eight bells they head to the first floor to take a large, heavy (and specially designed) cartage to the warehouse Inspector Kastle has secured for tonight operation. Shortly thereafter, the Inspector and a group of about twenty ‘bobbies’ have gathered in the main dusty room, which affords them a smashing view of the suspected docks where the ship, the  is due in three hours time. 

The area is more or less devoid of people at this time, although a few boats and tugs go to and for along the *Thames*, but none approach your location. It will be three hours before the ship is scheduled to dock...     


(OCC –_Map notes - each square is *25 feet*. I will do a more detailed when for next post when the ship arrives_)


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 14, 2007)

Just after 11 bells, seven large, six-horse drawn covered wagons pull into the area marked as ‘area where ship will dock’. Each wagon has a driver and someone riding shotgun. All the figures are wearing dark clothing and those riding shotgun seem to also be armed with rifles. 

As the wagons pull to a stop, the backs open and groups of six to eight men exit the backs of each of the wagons. Two or three of the men that exit appear to be armed with bulky rifles of some unknown design and area wearing dark bulky clothing. The remained of the men appear to be longshoremen types, armed with a variety of knives and fighting pins. 

Those with rifles spread out around the dock area and appear to be on the lookout for trouble. After a few minutes, one of the drives holds up a hooded lantern and opens it three quick times… like a signal of some kind. Another wagon pulls into the center of the wagon train, and four, very large men wearing thick overcoats and hats step of the back, along with four additional men carrying two sets of what appear to be multiple-barrel light canons or something and set them up… one on the north side of the dock (about 80 feet from the warehouse where the Avengers are hidden), the other on the opposite southern end. 

After they have set up, many of the longshoremen and more then a few of the rifle men start lighting up smokes, talking quietly among themselves.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 14, 2007)

A thick fog starts to form out on the Thames, that rolls onshore fairly quickly as the Avengers watch the group of criminals and await the arrival of the ship.

With their enhanced sight, Captain Britania and Wolverine can make out more details of the rifles the smugglers are carrying, they are fairly heavy, with a strange box underneath the forward part of the barrel (just before the trigger area). Captain Britania has seen something similar in Wakanda, something they called an "assault rifles". Wolverine and Black Widow can hear bits and pieces of the conversations, mostly about how much money they are going to get paid tonight and how cold it is. 

Wolverine can also smell cheap booze on may of the breaths of the longshoremen, and many are smoking heavily. He also notes, that the air around the group is strange also, almost like the ozone cracking, just before lightning strikes. Especially around the four larger men…

Thor feels a chill rolling down his back, as something he has not felt for a long time. He can’t put his finger on it, but the very elements are wrong here, something dark and old… very old, is at work here. 

Just then, one of the large men, wearing a thick overcoat and a wide brimmed hat, pulls a large metal crowbar out from under his coat and starts to walk around the outside of the area where the thugs are located. He points his bar at different places and a slightly shimmering wall seems to rise up out of the group. These ‘walls’ stay where they are formed as the man walks around, forming more of them as if into a crude form of defensive blockages around the docks where the group is located. The Scarlet Witch gets a strange feeling as he does this…

Just after twelve bells, a large ship appears out of the fog. It’s the _Gobernador Bories_ alright. Quickly it makes it way towards the docks, and moors up to the side while dropping its huge anchor. Three large ramps are lowered over the side and down to the docks…

Inspector Kastle looks to Captain Britania, saying in a low voice “We wish to catch them in the act, so we might want to let a few of the crates get off-loaded. My men and I are at your disposal…”



(OCC –_Map key… the larger RED dots are the bigger men wearing overcoats and wide-brimmed hats. The smaller PURPLE dots are men carrying the rifles. The two larger ORANGE dots are where the multi-barreled guns have been set up. The BROWN squares are the six-horse wagons. The red lines are the semi-transparent walls that the guy with the crowbar made. NOTE again that each square is *25 feet*. I am going to make a close up map here next BUT locations of the Avengers, if you are planning on moving out of the Warehouse should be stated now._)


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2007)

"There are many of them, and they have too much firepower for us to allow them to focus it," Black Widow murmurs. "I think those of us who are able to move quietly should go south, behind the other warehouse there. Hulk, Thor, Wolverine...anyone who can take some punishment can start the attack. Then the rest of us will come in while their attention is distracted, but before they can bring their full weaponry to bear on the first team."

"Our first targets must be those cannon they've installed, I think. Or the men operating them."

After a moment, she adds darkly, "And beware. The men in overcoats could be the Wrecking Crew."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 14, 2007)

Wolverine leans over to the Captain and whispers "Some of'em are drunk, and those 4 smell like Lightning... Somethin strange is up."


----------



## Elric (Aug 15, 2007)

Captain Britania warns the others about the 'assault rifles' and their great power for hand-held firearms.  

"Scarlet Witch" Captain Britania asks, "Can you 'interfere' with their unloading efforts after they remove the first crate?  Cause the ramps to fall down?  The anchor to break?"

"Thor- can your power of commanding the elements provide us with a distraction as we approach?  Would your interfering with the normal weather patterns be detected by some power of the Wrecking Crew, for that is most certainly whose those men are?  

Also, do you know what power could be causing the 'lightning smell' of which Wolverine speaks?"

"Hulk- do you think you can knock a section of the wall down with one exertion of your tremendous strength?  Possibly take out a cannon as well?"

"Justice- can you carry us swiftly upon our enemies with your telekinetic powers?  Just the Avengers, or these brave constables as well?"

"Remember, these men must be stopped before they can bring harm upon her Royal Majesty.  Long Live the Queen!"


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 15, 2007)

I can carry about 10 people.  That's the most I've ever been able to take before.  I can also protect those I carry with my force-field, but I wouldn't be able to do much else while we're in the air.  Justice seems to be struggling with something as he looks at his hero.  I could try for 20 if you think it would help.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 15, 2007)

Ronin looks up from the back, and for the first time in quite a while, adresses the group. "If i may, running straight towards them may not be the best of ideas. I have seen the devastating power of firearms...my homeland was ruined because of them. I suggest that we split into smaller groups, and make it harder for them to concentrate fire on us. Why do we not send Hulk, Thor, Kastle and his men down the center, then me and the Captain will take the Northernmost canon, and the Widow and Wolverine can take the Southern. Scarlet Witch and Justice can stay behind the center force, helping out and supporting them. I find this a better plan than just charging in, M'Lords." He bows his head and steps back, waiting for a response.

_ His plan is more detailed in the OOC thread, btw_


----------



## Elric (Aug 15, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Ronin looks up from the back, and for the first time in quite a while, adresses the group. "If i may, running straight towards them may not be the best of ideas. I have seen the devastating power of firearms...my homeland was ruined because of them."




"I agree, Ronin.  I would not take on those cannons directly.  But they are set in place and we are not.  Justice, I would not ask you to try to take more than just the Avengers- and we should land almost immediately so that your powers are not overly strained.  If we can land behind those cannons, they will be all but useless against us and we can disable them at our relative leisure.  We will also have the element of surprise.  If we disable the northern cannon, that should provide a clear line of attack for Inspector Castle and his men, who can delay to make sure we do indeed disable the cannon." (and keep them out of trouble while the enemy is at its absolute strongest, his look implies)

"Hulk- you can pick up that cannon, right?"

Captain Britania uses Assessment on Inspector Kastle.  How adept does the Captain think Kastle is in combat?

[sblock="OOC"](OOC: How close are most of the guys we see in dots on the map?  I.e., are they generally close enough for Takedown Attack 2- I can take a 5-foot step after dropping a minion and then attack again- to let me hit whole groups?

Also, everyone remember you don't have to roll attack rolls against minions- you can take 10!

Lastly, since these minions look relatively spread out, any area attacks you have or can Power Stunt will be very useful.  Thor can Extra Effort to gain something like Strike (Cone Area) off of Blast, for example.)[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 15, 2007)

Captain Britania said:
			
		

> [sblock=Assessment and OCC]Captain Britania uses Assessment on Inspector Kastle.  How adept does the Captain think Kastle is in combat?
> 
> (OOC: How close are most of the guys we see in dots on the map?  I.e., are they generally close enough for Takedown Attack 2- I can take a 5-foot step after dropping a minion and then attack again- to let me hit whole groups?
> [/sblock]





[sblock=answers]Captain Britania thinks that Kastle is very skilled and has had a great deal of past combat experience. His men all have at least a few years on the Force, but not all of them have any where near as much 'gun' time, as they are only armed for special missions, like this one. And they don't happen that often. 

Most of the gunmen are spread out, but there will be a group of two or three that come warned about that could be considered close enough to take advantage of Take-Down attack. I should mention that those at the Gatlin Guns are manned by 3 guys.

Yes, Area Affects would be good here...[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 15, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Justice, I would not ask you to try to take more than just the Avengers- and we should land almost immediately so that your powers are not overly strained.  If we can land behind those cannons, they will be all but useless against us and we can disable them at our relative leisure.



That shouldn't be a problem, Captain Britannia.  Just let me know when you want to head over, and who needs a bit of telekinetic force field.

[sblock=ooc] Justice switches his array to Flight PR 4 (19 APP), Force Field PR 8 (36 APP) and Deflect PR 1 (4 APP) for a total of 59/60 APP. [/sblock]


----------



## Elric (Aug 16, 2007)

"Inspector Kastle- do you wish to come with us and then signal to your men when we have disabled the cannon so that they can approach, or do you wish to lead them towards the battle yourself once the cannon is disabled?  Justice can carry you with his powers, but not all of your men as well.  I defer to your judgment here."


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 16, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> Captain Britania warns the others about the 'assault rifles' and their great power for hand-held firearms.
> 
> "
> 
> "Hulk- do you think you can knock a section of the wall down with one exertion of your tremendous strength?  Possibly take out a cannon as well?"




Doctor Banner looked up from wiping the fog off of his spectacles and squinted in Captain Brittania's direction.
"I would ask you all please NOT to call me by that abhorrent name. I _against my better judgement_ have been convinced to assist you all, _for Queen and Country_. In return I am to recieve help in finding a cure for my...condition. And I will lend my vast technical and medical skills to task. But I cannot just summon forth _the Monster_ of which you speak. It simply does not work that way. Even if I could...I would not. The Beast would surely cause more harm then good. He is quite...uncontrollable!"

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the confusion, but just like in the comics Banner will need to be hurt or pissed off to Hulk out.[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 16, 2007)

Ronin draws his Katana and looks over the blade, the walks slowly and silently behind Dr. Banner. He holds his hand ready to hit Banner with the hilt of the katana and looks towards the  Captain for a signal. 

_ We ready to go? Plans all figured out? once we Hulk-out Banner there is no time for pausing. _


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 16, 2007)

Thor strokes his chin at the Captain's questions. "I could slick the ground they stand on with hail, obscure their vision with rain, or freeze off their bal--" He glances at the Widow and the Witch, then coughs. "I, ah, can make it_ exceedingly_ cold. However, whatever I inflict upon them will also be inflicted upon you all, if you stray within the boundaries of my field of cold or rain or hail. I could also, perhaps, strike them deaf and blind with a great flash of lightning and thunderclap conjured in their midst, yet that would be far more obvious and would almost certainly alert them to the presence of outsiders.

"As for the Wrecking Crew, I am afraid I know little of these men and what they are capable of--I am unsure if they would be able to detect my interference, or just what causes the peculiar smell that clings to them. But it is more than just a smell--it is--" He frowns, clearly troubled. "I am not sure of _that_, either. They evoke in me a strange feeling--of an old power. Be wary of these men."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2007)

"Don't worry bout it, Golden boy, I've never minded the cold.  I do got a couple ideas though.. If your majesty will oblige?" He looks at the Cap with a grin "If the big guy wants to throw me, I can get in there pretty quick and start taking them out, OR I'm pretty good at sneakin' in behind people if ya want me to get in there quiet-like till we're ready to go."


----------



## the_myth (Aug 16, 2007)

The Scarlet Witch begins to speak, "The man who gestured with the crowbar to conjure those walls wields unusual power, possibly magical in origin, so it would seem that is the source of his eldritch might."

"Captain, I believe my hexes can bring down those ramps easily...if Dame Fortune agrees to it."  Wanda smiles wryly.

Wanda continues, "From this distance, my hexes can create quite a bit of chaos in our enemies' midst--I can put a fix on them to stumble _en masse_...or I can addle their thoughts with unpredictable consequences.  They are spread quite far apart, so I am limited as to how many I can affect at one time though.  Perhaps this would serve as a distraction for some of you to confront them in melee?"


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 16, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> "Inspector Kastle- do you wish to come with us and then signal to your men when we have disabled the cannon so that they can approach, or do you wish to lead them towards the battle yourself once the cannon is disabled?  Justice can carry you with his powers, but not all of your men as well.  I defer to your judgment here."




Inspector Kastle thinks for a moment, looking at his men, and says to Captain Britania “I will lead my men into the area after the Avengers engage them. They have far more firepower then I anticipated, and I wish to make sure that my men not put into harms way without my say so. Having said that we will not shruk our responsibilities and will follow right after Justice lands among the swine.”


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 16, 2007)

(OCC –_Updated Map key… the larger RED dots are the bigger men wearing overcoats and wide-brimmed hats. The smaller PURPLE dots are men carrying the rifles. The two larger ORANGE dots are where the multi-barreled guns have been set up. The BROWN squares are the six-horse wagons (the direction they are facing is with 1 black dot in front and a number behind them at the rear loading crates or getting ready to). The black dots are the shoremen working with crates either on the docks or the ship. The red lines are the semi-transparent walls that the guy with the crowbar made (he is in square h12). NOTE - the 'force-walls' in front of the gatlin guns have a big hole in front of them

Now I am still not 100% on the plan so I don't want to post it until I know who is doing what... some Wolverine going to make the Hulk mad? Is Black Widow and Ronin using Sneak?_)


----------



## Elric (Aug 17, 2007)

"Sorry, Dr. Banner.  Perhaps my eyes are deceiving me"

A thought bubble pops up and Captain Britania wonders how in the world he mistook Banner for the seven foot tall and green Hulk.

Then a ghostly figure of She Hulk appears.  She explains to readers of Avengers 1889 that Captain Britania is being played over the internet in a play by post campaign and consequently isn't actually seeing Hulk.  This explains his incredible lack of perceptiveness- even a natural 1 doesn't get you a notice check result that bad!

Captain Britania shoots a look at Wolverine and Ronin that says he'll be the one responsible for angering Banner when the time comes- and it won't be by hitting him over the head or saying mean things about his mother!

"Scarlet Witch, a distraction consisting of destroying the ramps or otherwise hindering the ship would be most appreciated.  Thor, thy powers of controlling the rain can hide our attack.  Once we are in the midst of battle it will not be as important to remain undetected- we will want to see where they are as well.

Wolverine, even you will not want to take on that army alone and we would lose the element of surprise if you went in first.  I believe that Justice's powers allow us to move in different directions by controlling our own movement _(looks to him and gets confirmation)_, so if you wish to take on an entire regiment by yourself, you can indeed do so."



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Sorry for the confusion, but just like in the comics Banner will need to be hurt or pissed off to Hulk out.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]Oops.  I guess I had assumed otherwise because you started out as Hulk in the first round of the opening fight, but I guess that was just KG being particularly nice[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 17, 2007)

A light rain quickly forms into a downpour as the mighty Thor calls upon his god-like control of the weather... those without any form of special senses can barely make out where the ship is, much less any of the villain. 

Inspector Kastle readies his men and looks towards Captain Britania "We are ready..."


----------



## Elric (Aug 18, 2007)

Captain Britania begins:
"Gentlemen, does it not anger you that these men come here bringing firearms to disrupt our Majesty the Queen's birthday celebration?
Does it not anger you that they plan an attack on her royal Person and with her our entire Realm?
Does it not anger you that these villains have killed many before and will undoubtedly do so again?
Does it not anger you to see the fruits of our labors to make this realm peaceful threaten to be torn asunder?
Does it not anger you to see so proud a ship turned to so low a purpose?
Does it not anger you enough to do something to stop these evil smuggling swine?
Have courage; channel your righteous anger, and we shall stop these slimy scurrilous scalawags.  Onward, men.  Long live the Queen!"

[sblock=OOC, Capt's movement](Hopefully this has made Banner angry.  Once we get him angry and he transforms into Hulk, there's no time to lose.  Not sure what kind of a check this would be, but if this wouldn't work I'm spending an HP and 'using' Leadership to give Banner the 'angry' condition )

Captain Britain will fly himself over to where the Northern Cannon is being manned by the three guys (just south of the cannon).  

Are partial charges around in 2e?  If so, Capt Brit has enough movement to partial charge instead, and I think it's +1 attack, -1 or -2 Def.  In this case, Power Attack 2 and attack the gunners for the cannon, taking 10 on attack rolls.  I'll activate Master Plan to go activate at the start of the first real round of combat, unless a bunch of us are using partial charges on the surprise round, in which case I'll activate it now.
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 18, 2007)

If the Captain's speech fails to raise the ire:

Seeing everyone ready for action Banner begins to slink away looking for a good place to hide.

[sblock=ooc]]I think you can pertial charge if you ONLY have partial action for that round (like if you are _slowed_)[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 18, 2007)

Justice will watch Dr. Banner closely, ready to launch everyone into the air at the first sign of his transformation.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2007)

Assuming Banner gets mad, Wolverine will go with Justice, dropping himself right beside one of the guns and starting to slaught..er, that is, 'subdue' the gunners


----------



## Elric (Aug 18, 2007)

*Capt Brit, 5 HP*

(OOC: Initiative 15: 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1213425)

Edit- I'm going to Surge with Extra Effort to attack those 3 guys, thanks to my low initiative.  Power Attack 3, take 10 on attack rolls for a 15 total with +11 damage, then use takedown attack.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 18, 2007)

Justice will wait until everyone is safely on the ground, then staying close to Captain Britannia he will focus on deflecting bullets fired at the approaching policemen.

Initiative 7 

[sblock=ooc] delay (if necessary   ) then switch array to Force Field 8 (36 APP) and Deflect 6 (24 APP).  Deflection rolls 18 , 11 , 12  [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2007)

Black Widow waits until they're at an angle where she can shoot without fear of hitting one of the mystic walls...and until the vision-impeding fog and rain are in place. She then concentrates on her superhuman hearing, listening for the tiny metallic clinks and grinding that mark the repeating cannon to the south. With a green flash and a crack like a gunshot, she releases a bolt of venom with such force that it strikes like a massive bullet!

(Init: 13 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1213888 )
(To hit: 11 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1213892 )
(...is there another online dice program we can use? )
(since she's targeting an object, I'll let that slide and hope it's enough to hit...oh, and that's the Penetrating AP too.)


----------



## Elric (Aug 19, 2007)

So that we don't have to wait on Necro/Blind:

Thor: init 18- 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1214123

Thor uses his own power of Flight and flies over to square S23.  He prepares to level the 8 rifle dudes to his SW with a Strike 8 [Cone Area] effect using extra effort on blast to gain an AP.

Ronin- init 20-
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1214128

Ronin flies to confront the crowbar-wielding villain at the top of the map.


----------



## the_myth (Aug 19, 2007)

*SCARLET WITCH; 6 Hero Points*

OOC: Initiative 10 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1214156

Scarlet Witch uses an alternate power from Luck Control to give herself True Sight, allowing a counter to Thor's Obscruing rain.  

Then, she will use her alternate power of Probability Control to Damage the center ramp coming from the ship.  This Full action focuses on making the wood warp and splinter, dropping a crate (and some workers?) into the Thames.  The effect is Subtle and Indirect, so it should look like a common accident.

Probability Control: Damage is rank 5, but I'm not sure which Damaging Objects rules you'll be using, or what modifiers the wooden ramps get for being structurally sound.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 19, 2007)

*Dr Banner; unharmed, 4hp*

Dr Banner took refuge behind one of the many crates in the area as he tried to watch as the fight started to begin. He could feel his heart race from the excitement and had a lump in his throat try as he may he could not swallow. Regardless he tried to keep his breathing steady and remain calm. He shuddered to think of the alternative.

Hide +10 rolled 16


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 20, 2007)

*Ronin, Unharmed, 6 HP*

Ronin flies over to the crowbar wielding scoundrel and lands just out of his reach, using his agility to leap forward and swing with his blade!

_
Ronin flies over, lands, Feints, then attacks (lethally)

Using Elric's init roll of 20
Feint = 18, Using HP to re-roll = 27 (rolled a 5, but has to be 10+)
Attack = 29 
Damage = A Crit! +5 damage = DC 26! (Lethal Damage)_


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 20, 2007)

*Surprise Round!!!*

[Notice checks (the mooks don’t get one here); Notice checks DC23 - the Wrecker; Thunderball; Bull-Smasher; Pile-Crusher (1d20+8=15, 1d20+7=10, 1d20+6=23, 1d20+4=17), only Bull-Smasher made the roll and can roll initiative in the Surprise round, Bull-Crusher initiative roll (1d20+6=22). I will also roll for Wolverine and Dr. Banner here, Wolverine initiative roll (1d20+10=23) and Dr. Banner initiative (1d20+0=12). Inspector Kastle and the Police man Inspector Kastle and Police initiative (1d20+10=20, 1d20+1=21). The police will delay for the Inspector. 


*Surprise Round Initiative Order*
23 – *Wolverine* 
22 – Bull-Smasher 
20 – *Ronin* and Inspector Kastle and the Police
16 – *Thor*
15 – *Captain Britania*
13 – *Black Widow*
12- *Dr. Banner*
10 – *Scarlet Witch* 
7 – *Justice * 


Dropping out of a rain sweep sky, the Avengers fall upon the villainous smugglers whom would dare defile their great nation with their vile arsenal of death!

First to act is the Wolverine, landing among the gun crew of the southern gatlin gun... 
[assuming a normal attack, Take 10, as they are just mooks. A hit! Now the mook has +5 Toughness save, so there is a chance, however small, that they could make this roll machinegunner Toughness save vs. DC23 (lethal) (1d20+5=13), failed by 9 AND as they are a mook, well] 
...and slices open the man standing behind the trigger mount. The man is wearing a chain and padded armor beneath his dark overcoat, but it is still not enough to save his life and the savage cut opens his back and blood rushes out.

Somehow, one of the large men near the ship, seems to sense something and he turns towards where the Wolverine had just appeared. Growling aloud “Blimey! It’s the Bobbies!! Get em!” and then throws off his overcoat and races at the one he can see… Wolverine. 
[Wolverine gets +1 *Hero Points* as Bull-Smasher moves (Speed allows him to get 1,000 feet as a move action, so) and Hero Surges to attack him. Bull-Smasher melee attack roll vs. Wolverine (DEF16) (1d20+5=13), nope] 
However impressing his hearing might be, his huge fist smashes through simple air... missing!

Ronin leaps down and delivers a devastating blow across the back of the skull of the one holding a crowbar... 
[note that in the Surprise Round you may only take a Standard or a Move action in the round unless you Heroic Surge. In this case I will assume that you did not, so you did NOT spend the *HP*… yet. the Wrecker Toughness save (DC26) (1d20+11=31). OK set-back time! . The Wrecker has an Impervious of 8, twice your sword base damage. As he got a natural 20 on his Toughness save… The sword breaks!!!! Now as it is a piece of Equipment, I am not sure I want to give a HP for it, if it were a Device 100%... but. If you think it is worth one, say so over in the OCC thread please]
… breaking the katana in half, and not even causing the large man to flinch from the blow! Slowly he turns around as rain washes down across his face, saying in a voice of gravel “Her’ now da was be best hat… you’sa goin’ pay fer dat”

Inspector Kaslte shouts “Come on boyos! Let’s show these Avengers what Scotland Yard is made of shall we!” and with that starts to lead his men out of the warehouse and towards the battle that is unfolding…

An huge arch of lightning crashes out of the sky and smashes along a wide code along the troopers of the southwest part of the dock area... 
[As they are mook, not giving them Reflex saves, just to cut down on the rolls.  8 mook Toughness save DC23 (1d20+5=20, 1d20+5=20, 1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=15, 1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=21, 1d20+5=6, 1d20+5=20), they all failed!] 
...and knocking eight of the fiends off their feet and down hard! The thunderclap echoes across the docks as if the thunder is pleased.  

Captain Britania lands among the northern gunner crew and has-at-them with his shield of justice... 
[You attack hits, and with a DC26, the mooks can’t make it, so you take down attack all 3!] 
... sending the curds flying. One might blow and they are all down!

Dr. Banner slowly starts making his way towards the battle, behind the Bobbies and Inspector Kastle…

Floating up in the air, Black Widow sends a blast at the southern gun, striking it squarely... 
[Your attack roll, while low, hits the stationary gun. Also remember that you have +3 to your Attack and Skill rolls because of Captain Britania’s Master Plan! gatlin gun Toughness save DC23 (1d20+7=16), fails by 7, it is damaged enough that it will not function without a Craft check and at least a minute of work] 
...and knocking it to the ground where it smokes.

Scarlet Witch, calling upon her strange powers, can easily peer through the rain to see the battle field beyond perfectly. She notices strange energy waving over the four large men again, stronger this time… there is powerful magic surrounding them, and powering their abilities. 
[Generally I like the item(s) to make the Toughness save, and for a big wooden plank will say 5. Wooden plank Toughness save vs. DC20 (1d20+5=10)] 
Suddenly, the northern wooden gangway splinters and cracks down the middle and spills, along with a couple of the crew and heavy boxes, into the Thames!   

Justice, floating a bit up in the air watching for the police men to arrive… 



Actions for *Round 1*! 

I have updated the map, so if you are moving, please note to where on the map if at all possible, otherwise I am just guessing. Inspector Kastle and his men are not on the map yet, neither are Dr. Banner or Scarlet Witch either, as they are closer to the warehouse. So far, Wolverine got +1 *HP* and both gatlin guns are down right now (or at least un-manned)


----------



## Elric (Aug 20, 2007)

*Capt Brit, 5 HP*

"Throw down your weapons, villanous smugglers!  I command it in the name of the Queen!"

(Presumably this doesn't cause the Wrecking Crew to give up )

Captain Britania throws his shield towards the riflemen behind the Wrecker.  At the last second, instead of hitting them it curves upwards into the air like a boomerang and returns to strike a vicious blow at the Wrecker's head, hitting him in the exact same spot that Ronin did!  Captain Britania hopes that his shield can stand up to the collision with that mighty skull- it does and then it returns to his hand.  Wrecker is...

[sblock="OOC"]
OOC: Acrobatic Bluff as a move action at +12 on the Wrecker.  Total= 16.  He opposes with better of Acrobatics and Sense Motive.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1216480

Then I'll throw the Shield.  Power Attack 3, Defensive Attack 2 if Acrobatic Bluff doesn't work.  If Acrobatic Bluff works, Power Attack 5 and Defensive Attack 4.  

So if Acrobatic Bluff fails, attack at +8 for 9 damage, Capt has 16 Defense.
If Acrobatic Bluff works, attack at +4 for 11 damage (no Dodge bonus and -2 Defense for Wrecker), Capt has 18 Defense.

The die roll is a natural 20!  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1216487

So that's definitely a hit and it's either 14 damage if Acrobatic Bluff failed or 16 damage if Acrobatic Bluff succeeded.  [/sblock]


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 21, 2007)

*Thor, unharmed, HP 5*

As his rain dissipates, Thor shakes his head, throwing off the fatigue that briefly clouded his mind after expending more power to create the great lightning bolt that took down so many of the Crew's minions. As he lays eyes on Pile-Crusher, he narrows his eyes. "You are a disgrace to this great country," Thor bellows, "and for that THOU SHALT BE SMOTE!"

_Wait,_ he thinks to himself, as he soars towards Pile-Crusher and swings Mjolnir at the villain's chest, _'Thou shalt be smote?' Where in the name of the Queen did *that* come from?!_


The Mighty Thor returns! Strike, Power Attacking for 3. And the result... 21! Except with a +3 from Master Plan that's 24! (Suppose it's too late to go to PA for 5, but oh well.) Huzzah!


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 21, 2007)

*Ronin, 5 HP*

Ronin swears to himself and takes a step back as he watches hand crafted Japanese steel break like a stick against the Wrecker's skull. He leaps past him, disappearing into the rain and darkness.

_ OH NOES! Ronin shall use his Hide in plain sight feat to get away from the Wrecker before he kills him

Stealth = 29 +3 for master plan as well, yeah? So Stealth = 32 total
_


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

Black Widow - 3 HP (now 2)

Trailing white filaments of silk above and behind her like some kind of celestial halo, Black Widow uses her gliding ability to slow her fall and stay in the air a bit longer. Seeing that Wolverine seems to have his opponent in hand for the moment, she turns her attention to the Ronin, who could clearly use some covering fire to make good his retreat.

The Wrecking Crew all look burly and tough, so she fires another blast of hard-hitting venom at hypersonic speeds that can punch the heavy fluid through plate steel if necessary.

(Penetrating blast! To hit: 14 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1216921 (scream...can I ever roll more than FOUR on this thing?!) Using a precious HP to reroll for a big 17! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1216923 DC 23, +8 penetrating. I think I need some Will or reflex targeting attacks...)


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 21, 2007)

Justice, 6-->5 HP
Digging deep for control over his power he has never had before, Justice uses his telekinetic abilities to spin the Wrecker in a circle incredibly fast, hopefully causing him to become disoriented.  He then tries with what little energy he has left to again deflect any bullets headed toward the policemen.
[sblock=ooc] Justice switches to Force Field 7 (29 APP), Telekinesis 8 (25 APP) and Deflect 1 (4 APP0 for a total of 58 SPP.  Spending a hero point to get an alternate power, Spin Attack, at PR 5, against the Wrecker.
Ranged touch 28 +3 for Master Plan is a 31.  He has to make a fort save vs DC 15 or be sickened.  If he fails by 5 or more (yeah, right   )he's nauseated.
Then, with my move action, deflect rolls 21 +3 for Master Plan for 24, 3 +3 for Master Plan for a 6! [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2007)

Wolverine (5 HP-1=4)

"Bad move, Bub. Yer goin' down." Wolverine unleashes a viscious roar at the Bull-Smasher before unleashing a slashing frenzy on him!

[sblock=ooc]
Allright, I want to try taking this guy out quick, so...

Rage (+4 Str, +2 fort/will, -2 defense for 1 minute).
Intimidate as a Move action (+12+3 master plan - 5 move action=+10) 
Roll=5 
*there's 2 rolls, one was if i rolled low I'd spend a HeroPoint, so it's actually 10 higher.*
Does the fact that I'm raging and slashing at him with TWO sets of adamantine claws qualify for the "more imposing, +2 bonus"? If so, total is 27, otherwise 25.  He opposes with his own Intimidate, Sense Motive, or Will save.

Surge to make two attacks, Aggressive stance, Power Attack for 3.  
Attack = +10 (+8 +3 master plan + 2 Agressive Stance, -3 Power Attack)
7,16+10= 17, 26.  (don't forget he has -2 defense for charging)
Damage mod = +13 (3 penetrating)
So, if they both hit, that's two Toughness saves, DC 28.  He has a -2 on this if he failed the Intimidate check and is shaken.
Wolverine's defense is 10.

and THAT is why you don't piss off Logan.

*EDIT: I just realized I did something backwards.  Adding +2 to a power is a use of Extra Effort, not a Hero Point, and extra effort is 1/round.  So i had to change my post a little.
[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 23, 2007)

*part of Round 1*

The rest of the Wrecking Crew and Thugs Initiative Rolls…
Initiatives - The Wrecker, Thunderball, Pile-Crusher, the Thugs (1d20+10=20, 1d20+7=14, 1d20+1=6, 1d20+2=7) 


*Round 1, Initiative Order*
23 – *Wolverine* 
22 – Bull-Smasher 
20 – *Ronin*, the Wrecker, and Inspector Kastle and the Police
16 – *Thor*
15 – *Captain Britania*
14 – Thunderball
13 – *Black Widow*
12- *Dr. Banner*
10 – *Scarlet Witch* 
7 – *Justice * and the Thugs
6 – Pile-Crusher

Roaring with rage, Wolverine lays into Bull-Smasher with his claws…
[First Bull-Smasher intimidate vs. DC25 (1d20+8=16), fails. He is now Shaken.  Bull-Smasher toughness save DC28 (-2 for Shaken) (1d20+8=12, 1d20+8=25), failed first one by 16, with is Unconious plus Dying. Second attack failed by 3, another Bruise and Injured wound. Hmm, Wolverine gets +1 *Hero Points* to re-roll that one that failed by 16, just a bit to much and all. Bull-Smasher toughness save (HP pt re-roll; -2 for Shaken) (1d20+8=10), bummer. So that 2 becomes a 12+8, failed by 8 on the second one. That is 1 Bruised and Injured wound, and Stunned. D’oh] 
…wounding the villain severely and staggering him back with his berserk attack. Bull-Smasher is still standing, but bleeding and roaring in pain from his wounds!

Leaping as another flash of lightning arches across the sky, Ronin seems to disappear in the night!
[The Wreckers notice check is +8, so no chance he can see Ronin. Now if you attack!

The Wrecker growls and looks around a bit confused, muttering “Wats hes goin?” but quickly he turns on Captain Britania and growls in a low guttural voice “Ies ‘nows you bobby! Time to Wrecks sumetine!” and then he rushed the national hero…  
[the Wrecker notice check just to take in the sights (1d20+8=22), Charging Captain Britania the Wrecker melee vs. Captain Britania (+2 for Charge) (1d20+9=27), Yikes, he has Improve Critical on his Crowbar attack 18-20, so Critical Hit vs. Captain Britania. The Captain needs to make a Toughness save DC31 (base 11+5)!]
…_will edit here, depending on the Captains toughness save_

Inspector Kastle and the Police rush towards the battle field, ready for action…
[they all-out move for 120ft and are now on the map at the top, the light blue dots (at least some of them)]

The Might Thor soars over the deserter known as Pile Crusher and brings mighty Mjolnir down upon his head…
[Pile-Crusher toughness save vs. DC23 (1d20+10=26), makes it]
…which is so thick it simply reflects the great weapon. The villain laughs saying “Well wants of we gots ‘ere gov’ner?! Ye lookin’ fer a bob downs’ on the docks their lov!? HAR HAR!”



(*OCC* –_ok holding here for Captain Britania’s Toughness save DC31 before his action. Note Wolverine got +1 *HP* and Bull-Smasher has 2 bruised and injured wounds and is Stunned._)


----------



## Elric (Aug 23, 2007)

*Capt Brit, 4 HP, Bruised*

Captain Britania brings up his shield and it meets the Wrecker's crowbar with a clang that resounds throughout the entire battlefield.  It hurts his arm like hell, but that's a whole lot better than getting his skull crushed- his head isn't as tough as Wrecker's!  

Captain Britania looks at the Wrecker, who is undoubtedly surprised to see his blow matched.  "I do not yield to reprehensible ruffians such as yourself.  Now for your men."

Captain Britania throws his shield towards the riflemen behind the Wrecker. At the last second, instead of hitting them it curves upwards into the air like a boomerang and returns to strike a vicious blow at the Wrecker's head, hitting him in the exact same spot that Ronin did! Captain Britania hopes that his shield can stand up to the collision with that mighty skull...

[sblock="OOC"]Ultimate Toughness with an HP for a total save of 28.  I assume this was nonlethal, so Capt still takes a bruise.  Stop rolling so many crits against me, darn it!)

OOC: Acrobatic Bluff as a move action at +12 on the Wrecker.  Total= 16.  He opposes with better of Acrobatics and Sense Motive.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1216480

Then I'll throw the Shield.  Power Attack 3, Defensive Attack 2 if Acrobatic Bluff doesn't work.  If Acrobatic Bluff works, Power Attack 5 and Defensive Attack 4.  

So if Acrobatic Bluff fails, attack at +8 for 9 damage, Capt has 16 Defense.
If Acrobatic Bluff works, attack at +4 for 11 damage (no Dodge bonus and -2 Defense for Wrecker), Capt has 18 Defense.

The die roll is a natural 20!  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1216487

So that's definitely a hit and it's either 14 damage if Acrobatic Bluff failed or 16 damage if Acrobatic Bluff succeeded.  [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 23, 2007)

*Wolverine, 3 HP*

Wolverine continues growling and presses his advantage with a savage slash across the Bull-Smasher's chest.
[sblock=combat]
Well, thanx for the hero point, I'll spend it to negate my Fatigue. 
Still in Rage (+4 Str, +2 fort/will, -2 defense 9 more rounds).
Attack : +8 (+8 +3 Master Plan +2 Defensive stance - 5 power attack) : 11 I think I'll reroll that.  Yet another Hero point bites the dust... 19 That's more like it.
Damage : 13 (DC 28)
*EDIT : Defense 10*
Notes for my own info : *Bull-smasher looses dodge bonus, has -2 defense and -4 toughness saves*
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 23, 2007)

*Dr. Banner; Unharmed, 4 HP (I was awarded one for Drawback yes?)*

His pulse pounding in his temples Banner grabs his head and falls to his knees. _Must breath..must calm down!_ He opened his eyes and looked down at a puddle of rainwater left from the Thundergod's sudden downpour. 
Instead of his own reflection the brutish visage of Mister Hulk looked back at him. 

_Baaaannnnnnerrrr!!!!!_ the reflection cried.

"No! I will not change! I will not give in to you!" he shouted as he squeezed his eyes shut and sat with his back against the crate, breathing deeply and trying to will his heart to slow down.


----------



## the_myth (Aug 24, 2007)

*SCARLET WITCH; 6 Hero Points*

The Scarlet Witch leaves her hiding place inside the warehouse.  She glances at the chaos, and  with a gesture, adds to it.

OOC: As a Move Action, Scarlet Witch moves 30' toward the battle scene.

As a Move Action, use Probability Control: Trip alternate power (perception range, burst in 60' radius, opposed by Dexterity).  All enemies in the radius (riflemen, dockworkers, and Thunderball) must make Dexterity check vs. 8 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1222493

Effect is centered on point at the corner of blocks P+Q & 7+8


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 24, 2007)

*finishing Round 1*

*Continuing Round 1, Initiative Order*
_23 – *Wolverine* 
22 – Bull-Smasher 
20 – *Ronin*, the Wrecker, and Inspector Kastle and the Police
16 – *Thor* {already gone}_

15 – *Captain Britania*
14 – Thunderball
13 – *Black Widow*
12- *Dr. Banner*
10 – *Scarlet Witch* 
7 – *Justice * and the Thugs
6 – Pile-Crusher

Raising his shield just in time, Captain Britania deflects much of the terrible blow by the Wrecker’s crowbar! Trying to distract the villain he throws his shield to boomerang around the back of fiend…
[the Wrecker Sense Motives vs. DC16 (1d20+8=18), made it, so he is not flat-footed. Still a hit, the Wrecker Toughness save DC31 (1d20+11=29), missed it by 3, so he takes a Bruised wound.]
…and striking him on the base of his skull with a loud *BLAMMM*, heard around the battle field! Shaking his head, the Wrecker growls “Ow, dat hurt yos insect!”

Pulling a heavy iron ball and chain from under his longcoat, the man known as Thunderball starts to spin it over his head… amazingly the ball seems to grow the faster his spins it on the chain – from a mean 6” diamitor to at least 3 feet in a matter of seconds. Laughing he hurls it at Justice with bone-crushing force!
[Thunderball ranged attack vs. Justice [Def14] (1d20+7=20), a hit BUT assuming Justice is using his Deflection!]
The huge flying ball races at the young champion at incredible speed, but mere inches from connection, Justice is able to deflect the ball away (even though it rattles his teeth, with the force that it struck with!). Strangely the ball flying is a big loop and back to Thunderball, who catches it one-handed and growls at Justice “Well, well, well, what have we here dear boys, a little Man of Renowned playing with the big boyos. Now it gets serious!”

Black Widow’s venomous blast strikes into the side of the Wrecker then…
[I am assuming you are spending the Hero Point to re-roll your attack against the Wrecker as he was not stunned. the Wrecker Tougheness save vs. DC23 (-1 bruised wound) (1d20+10=29), yikes he made that!]
…but it seems to bounce harmless off beast, whom barely acknowadges the strike, so focused is he on the Captain!

Doctor Banner, hiding in the warehouse, grows as he struggles to contain the beast within him…
[ok this is a full round, so +1 *HP* to Hulk. Something will happen next round to make him change at the beginning (see below). Now you do have Normal Identity 4, so it will take you a Full Round to change, correct?] 

The Scarlet Witch moves out of the warehouse and directs her mystical powers around Thunderball and the thugs surrounding him…
[Thunderball Dex check vs. DC8 (1d20+3=6), OH COURSE!, fails. OK the four Thugs Dex check vs. DC8 (1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=7, 1d20+2=17, 1d20+2=18), one fails. The Longshoremen dex save DC8 (1d20=12, 1d20=13, 1d20=6, 1d20=18, 1d20=1, 1d20=6, 1d20=16, 1d20=14, 1d20=12, 1d20=14), 3 fail.]
…knocking over the heavy set man with a ball and chain, one of the gunman and three longshoremen! Thunderball roars with rage as he crashes to the dock, breaking more then a few of the wooden boards. 

Justice turns his mental powers against the Wrecker as they gang up on the Renowned villain leader…
[the Wrecker Fort save vs. DC15 (1d20+14=19), made it]
…but he simply shakes his head and spits, barely registering the affects.

The thugs around Thunderball, quickly scramble back to their feet, and directed by the villain’s roars, one of them unlease a barrage of bullet fire at Justice! The remain members of the that group move east, around the wagon to get an unobsured view of what’s happening there…
[1 thug Move action to stand, Auto-fire at Justice, thug auto-fire ranged attack against Justice vs. DEF14 (1d20+5=24). Hit by 10! Now normally this would be +8 damage, but reading Autofire in Ultimate Power, it says that if your Impervious would stop the base damage, than it is still stopped! So no damage (lucky they don’t crit on a 19, only a 20). The other 3, Move action to stand, Move 30ft to squares *m9* and *n9*.] 
Multiple strikes bounce off of Justice’s personal field of force, but they do not harm the young Man of Renowned in the lest bit!

The group of thugs facing north, fire at Inspector Kastle and his men! 
[the four gun-men in squares *h15*, *h16* and *i17* auto-fire. The 1st one at the Inspector, the rest at bobbies thugs ranged attack at cops vs. DC17 (Kastle) and DC13 (bobbies) [-2 for range inc] (1d20+3=8, 1d20+3=10, 1d20+3=6, 1d20+3=15), only one hit] 
One of the officers, a bit a head of the rest, is struck in the head and chest with heavy metal and he cries out in pain as he is knocked off his feet and to the ground, dead! 

Dr. Banner has a perfect view of this scene, and the rage at the senseless killing infurriages the monster with in him!

The remaining gun men shout in confusion and start running this way and that as they move to where they think the battle is taking place. None fire their weapons yet, but they start training a great many at the Bobbies racing their way!

Pile-Crusher roars and tries to bring both huge fists down onto Thor!
[Pile-Crusher uses *Rage* for +4 str, +2 fort & will save, but -2 def. All-Out Attack -3 def, +3 attack. Power Attack -5 to hit, +5 to damage if he succeeds! Pile-Crushers Defense is 11 right now. Pile-Crusher melee vs. Thor DEF18 (1d20+4=9), CRUDE miss. OK, cause it will be dramatic and I want the Crew to give you a run for your money… Thor gains +1 *Hero Point* as I re-roll. le-Crusher melee vs. Thor DEF18 (1d20+4=9) HP re-roll (so if a 10 or less, +10 to roll) (1d20+4=6), ARG! Ok, 2 +10 +4 =16, still a MISS! Gr, that would have hurt to!]
But the mighty thunder god easily avoids the mad villains clumsy attack!


(OCC –_OK actions AND rolls for next round. 
Additional NOTES and Conditions for this round…
Hulk gains +1 HP.
Thor gains +1 HP.  
Bull-Smasher is stunned until Wolverine’s action. He has 2 bruised and injury wounds
Thunderball is prone until his action. 
Dr. Banner is really mad!

Updated map below. Also the scale is 1 square =10ft. Sorry I did not post that before_


----------



## Jemal (Aug 26, 2007)

*Wolverine, 3HP*

*REposting from above. I thought the 1st round was allready over, sorry*

Wolverine continues growling and presses his advantage with a savage slash across the Bull-Smasher's chest.
[sblock=combat]
Well, thanx for the hero point, I'll spend it to negate my Fatigue. 
Still in Rage (+4 Str, +2 fort/will, -2 defense 9 more rounds).
Attack : +8 (+8 +3 Master Plan +2 Defensive stance - 5 power attack) : 11 I think I'll reroll that.  Yet another Hero point bites the dust... 19 That's more like it.
Damage : 13 (DC 28)
Defense 10
Notes for my own info : *Bull-smasher looses dodge bonus, has -2 defense and -4 toughness saves*
[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc] ALso, I assume the Purple dots are the minions, and the Blue ones are our bobbies.. What are those little black specks, and are those Orange dots the guns?[/sblock]


----------



## Elric (Aug 26, 2007)

Captain Britania blocks another blow from the Wrecker's crowbar with his shield, but he doesn't catch all of it and part of the crowbar strikes him on the chest and lifts him off his feet...

[sblock=Assuming Captain Britania is attacked in melee by Wrecker, if he's stunned or worse]
Throwing him back with tremendous force (Acrobatics roll to reduce Knockback)[/sblock]

[sblock=Assuming Captain Britania is attacked in melee by Wrecker and not hurt or only bruised, or not attacked by Wrecker even though Wrecker remains in melee range]
At which point he turns his movement into a backflip and throws the shield at Wrecker as he comes out of the flip!

Acrobatic Bluff at +12 like last time for a total of 16.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1226854.  Wrecker gets +1 on his Sense Motive roll because I've tried this on him before.

Then attack- this is just a melee attack with a cool description- and Power Attack for 3, so +8 attack (+8 -3 PA + 3 Master Plan) and 11 damage.

Attack roll= 12.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1226877.  I rolled two 4s in a row?  Anyone else not like this die-roller?  Besides Shayuri 

Edit- If Wrecker is out of melee range, then I'm going to move towards him instead of using Acrobatic Bluff.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 26, 2007)

*Justice, uninjured, 5 HP*

Justice looks down at the spent bullets that litter the ground at his feet and quickly checks himself for wounds.  Realizing his force field has held, he turns his attention to Thunderball.  He throws his hand forward, and a ball of telekinetic force flies toward the villain.
[sblock=ooc]
Array switch to Force Field 7 (32 APP) also protecting the nine policemen at the front of their group, Blast 6 (14 APP) and Deflect 3 (12 APP) for a total of 58 APP.
Power Attack 4 with the blast, so attack +7 (8  -4(Power Attack) +3(Master Plan)) for an 18, 10 damage.
Deflect roll +6 (PL 3 +3 (Master Plan)), for a 25 , a 24, and an 11.  He's still using deflect to try to protect the policemen. [/sblock]


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 27, 2007)

*Thor, uninjured, 5 HP*

"I have no idea what the devil you just said, you barbarian," Thor snaps, too distracted to understand the Crusher's thick accent, and then swings Mjolnir once more at his vile opponent.

OOC: Thor unleashes a Strike, Power Attacking for 5, and the result is... 16! With all the Def-lowering stuff Crusher pulled last round, an easy hit, and +13 damage.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2007)

Black Widow - Uninjured - 2 HP

Black Widow, still coasting in a lazy spiral above the fray, though descending quickly, curses and sends another venom blast at the Wrecker...only to have it sizzle just past him as he reels from Britannia's blow!

(Ranged attack, natural 1: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1228479 ...I'm feeling pretty useless right about now. I don't think I even managed to really do any damage in the first battle, let alone now... :-()


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 27, 2007)

Ronin watches the Wrecker and Captain Britain engage in their fisticuffs, still hiding in the shadows. He reaches down into his belt and pulls out two handfuls of shuriken. Hoping this actually works, he throws them all at the Wrecker's back and then tries to jump back into the shadows.

_ Extra Effort to up the Shuriken +5 damage, power attack for +5 / -5, and hopefully get some autofire damage.
Attack = 26!!!!!
Huzzah! That should add some Autofire damage! Assuming his defense is +6 (-2 def +2 Tough) that makes it +15 damage! HOLY S***. I have to say, I am amazed. DC 30 for the Wrecker!

Stealth Check = 3

so never mind that.....but still a good hit!_


----------



## the_myth (Aug 27, 2007)

*SCARLET WITCH, 6 hero points*

With a thought, the Scarlet Witch uses her uncanny powers to conjure a protective field around herself.

As she continues moving closer to the battle ahead, she gestures at its center and unleashes a potent hex to fell her foes.


OOC: As a Free Action, The Scarlet Witch activates her Luck Shield, increasing her Defense to +8 and her Toughness saves to +8 (Shield + Force Field effects).

As a Move Action, she moves 30' toward the battle scene.

As a Move Action, use Probability Control: Trip alternate power (perception range, burst in 60' radius, opposed by Dexterity). All enemies in the radius (riflemen & dockworkers) must make Dexterity check vs. 26! [Finally! A good roll!] http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1228572

Effect is centered in square q12, which should include 2 sets of purple dots and about 4 sets of black dots.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 30, 2007)

*Round 2*

*Round 2, Initiative Order*
23 – *Wolverine* 
22 – Bull-Smasher 
20 – *Ronin*, the Wrecker, and Inspector Kastle and the Police
16 – *Thor*
15 – *Captain Britania*
14 – Thunderball
13 – *Black Widow*
12- *Dr. Banner*
10 – *Scarlet Witch* 
7 – *Justice * and the Thugs
6 – Pile-Crusher


Lashing out with his alchemist claws…
[Bull-Smasher Toughness save vs. DC28 (1d20+8=9), CR#P!  Ok this dude is not any good, so he fails by 20! Fortitude save for going to dying; his base is +13 so he can’t fail that!] 
…Wolverine again cuts a bloody trail across Bull-Crusher’s chest. The villain screams out in pain and falls to the ground where a large pool of blood quickly spreads out onto the docks. 

Ronin appears out of no where and unleashes a score of razor sharp Shurikens into the weakest points of the Wrecker…
[His Def is 17 BTW, so +14 damage the Wrecker Toughness save DC29 (1d20+11=27), missed by 2! He takes a Bruised hit (assuming you are doing Bruise damage)] 
…and while most bounce harmless of the villains skin a few sink into his skin and cause him to grunt in pain. He glances at the ninja, saying “Dass gona costs ya something der laddie!”

But the Wreckers rage and focus are on the symbol of all that is good in Britain, something the cade hates above all else! He crowbar comes around for a devastating blow aimed right at the Captain’s chest…
[the Wrecker melee attack vs. DEF18 (power attack -3) (1d20+4=13), a miss!]
…but improvised weapon simply slices through the air as Britania back flips out the way!

Inspector Kastle and his men advance 30 feet or so and start to return fire on the thugs with pistols…
[Inspector Kastle range attack vs. DEF15 (1d20+9=18), hit. Bobbies returning ranged fire vs. DEF15 (1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=11, 1d20+5=11, 1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=23, 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=16, 1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=21, 1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=23, 1d20+5=20, 1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=10), 7 hits! Good enough to hit all the Thugs that were firing at them. Two get struck twice, the rest get 1 bullet each. Thug Toughness saves vs. DC18 (pistols) (1d20+5=15, 1d20+5=22, 1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=16, 1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=8), the two that got hit twice made one save, failed the other, only 1 Thug still up!]
…most of their shots are wild but those that hit drop all but of the thugs facing them!

Thor again brings his mighty weapon of justice down onto the scum that is clumsily attacking him…
[Pill-Crusher Toughness save DC28 (1d20+10=27), misses it by 1. Crusher now has a Bruised hit.]
…and this time the blow rocks the villain back a bit. He spits and roars in rages, and again tries to strike Thor!

Captain Britania landing easily out of the way of the Wrecker’s great blow throws his shield at the villain, but the cade is better then he looks and his easily knocks it away with a casual backhand. He growls something of a curse at the Captain and Ronin, turning and looking at each as if trying to decide whom he wishes to smash the most.

Thunderball regains his footing and looks at Justice, assuming he was the only who knocked him over, saying “You gots one chance to run insect!” and then his huge ball is flying at him again…
[Move action to stand, Thunderball ranged attack vs Justice (DEF14) (1d20+7=16), a hit. As you are deflecting the attacks vs. the Policemen, you need a Toughness save DC26 (damage +11)]

Black Widow, still in the air and seemly ignored by the battle below, misses the Wrecker with her blast. 

Dr. Banner growls with rage and notices his hands seem to be getting bigger and grayer!!!

Scarlet Witch moves out and again calls upon her strange mystical gifts…
[ok no one can make those rolls SO they all fall. There are also about 12 horses in the area, but they have much better chances of staying on their feet (large, strength bonus +6), Horses avoiding Trip DC26 (1d20+10=13, 1d20+10=14, 1d20+10=13, 1d20+10=23, 1d20+10=30, 1d20+10=28, 1d20+10=30, 1d20+10=30, 1d20+10=24, 1d20+10=14, 1d20+10=15, 1d20+10=13), so 4 make it]
…knocking down a large group of longshoremen and most of the horses attached to the wagons! The horses panic, and start crying out loudly. Those still standing start trying to run randomly, snapping some of their bridles…

Justice... 

The villainous thugs start running this way and that, most throwing away their rifles or anything else. The longshoremen standing are not far behind!

Pile-Crusher roars and tries to smash the great Thor between his two mighty fists…
[Rage 9 more rounds, +4 str, +2 fort/will, -2 def. Power Attack +3 dmg -3 attack, All-Out attack -3 Def +3 attack… yippie! Pile-Crusher attack vs. Thor (DEF18) (1d20+6=18), a HIT! OK Thor needs to make a Toughness save DC30 (10 +2 rage +3 power attack)] 


[OK want to hold off on Justice action, depending on if he makes his Toughness check before his attack vs. Thunderball. 
*Justice* needs a Toughness save DC26
*Thor* needs a Toughness save DC30
Bull-Smasher is OUT (3 bruise and 3 injury wounds)
The Wrecker has 1 bruised wound
Pile-Crusher has 1 bruised wound (Pile-Crusher has a DEF of 10 BTW)
Thunderball is unhurt and on his feet.

The rest of you can start posting your Round 3 actions]


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 30, 2007)

*Justice, Bruised, 4HP.*

Justice's eyes go wide as he sees the murderous iron sphere flying toward him again.  He knows he should have held off to deflect the attack, but he couldn't watch another policeman die in the line of duty.
He steels himself for the impact, but he is unable to fully protect himself from the impact.  He takes a nasty hit, but is able to retain his focus.  You'll have to do better than that, fugitive.  You should have stayed in prison, and soon you'll wish you had.
[sblock=ooc] toughness save +9 for a 14 , so I'm spending an action point to reroll, for a 25, missing by 1.  
If it's possible to switch my previous plan, I'll focus my first deflection roll on Thunderballs attack next round.    [/sblock]


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Aug 30, 2007)

*Thor, 4 HP, 1 bruise*

The Mighty Thor grits his teeth as the villain's fists slam into his body--harder than he had expected! His body is momentarily overcome with the pain, but he quickly throws it off. "You have made a grave mistake!" the godly warrior growls, as he throws all he has into yet another strike against Pile-Crusher.


OOC: Toughness save = 25--bruised and stunned. Spending an HP to remove the stun and Striking again, PA 5, results in... 12. Initially disappointed, I rerolled the attack before remembering that Crusher's Defense is under that, so never mind that "rerolled Strike" listing under my character.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 30, 2007)

*Ronin, Uninjured, 6 -> 5 HP*

Ronin watches as even with as many shuriken as he threw, he was only able to upset the Wrecker more. Deciding against continuing to do nothing against his impervious target, he jumps back into the shadows and notices his fellow Avenger Justice take a hit from Thunderball and runs to help.

_ Spend a Hero Point to negate fatigue from Extra Effort, and then Hide in Plain Sight, then move towards Thunderball to help Justice, but keeping his distance (his shuriken being his only weapons right now)
Stealth = 33_


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

*Wolverine, 3 HP*

Wolverine growls, sniffing the air.  "You'll live." he sneers at the downed bull-smasher, then looks off to the side, where he sees a group of mooks. With a roar, he charges headlong into them, dropkicking one.

[sblock=combat info]
I'm pretty far away from everybody else, so... that group of purple dots nearby should be within charging distance(60').
Not using claws.
Still in Rage (+4 Str, +2 fort/will, -2 defense 8 more rounds).
Attack: + 11 (8 base +2 charging +2 master plan +2 Agressive Stance -3 power attack)
Attack Roll: 22
Damage: +10 (5 base +2 enhanced str from rage + 3 power attack) *DC 25*
Defense: 8 (Base 16 -4 agressive -2 rage -2 charge)
[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]
Damn I love playing Wolverine.
[/sblock]


----------



## Elric (Aug 30, 2007)

*Captain Britania, 5 HP, Bruised*

"You are a worthy foe, Wrecker.  It is too bad that you have used your powers for villainy instead of for good."  With that, Captain Britania attempts to use his shield to knock the crowbar out of the Wrecker's hand!
...
Then he hears something and looks across the battlefield and sees a towering grey figure.  "Surrender, Wrecker.  (_I have your Crowbar and_) You have unleashed the Hulk and he is apt to be less forgiving than I am."

[sblock=OOC] Attack (disarm), power attacking for 4.  Attack roll= 8 + 2 master plan + 2 Improved Disarm- 4 Power Attack= +8.  Opposed roll plus (damage)= +12.

That's not good- 15 on the attack roll.  That probably misses.http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1233801

Then I rolled a natural 1 for 13 on the opposed roll.  If the attack roll somehow hits, I'm rerolling the opposed roll with an HP.  Total of 28!  That's more like it: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1235268

If I disarm Wrecker, I'm going to use my move action to "catch the Crowbar before it falls to the ground" (in game, move action to pick it up but with a cooler description).
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2007)

Noting that Pile-Crusher's furious assault on Thor has left him open to counterattack, the soaring Black Widow fires off another blast of venom with a crack and a sizzle as she settles to a gentle landing atop a crate.

(I can't tell who's got Impervious Defense, so I'll take a chance. Using normal venom blast on Pile Crusher! To hit 15 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1234031 ...but hopefully that -3 he's taking to defense will help...(you see, I now PLAN for horrible rolls ) Damage bonus is +8, for a DC of 23...secondary effect repeats this next round as well.)


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 31, 2007)

*finishing Round 2*

Justice lashes out with the powers of his MIND!
Thunderball toughness save vs. DC25 (1d20+11=19), gee, missed by 6. OK, Justice gets +1 *Hero Point* as I must re-roll! Thunderball toughness save vs. DC25 (re-roll, so roll 1-10, +10) (1d20+11=13), well lucky that is a re-roll so 23, missed by 2. Thunderball has a Bruised wound]
Thunderball is almost knocked off his feet by the power of the young Man of Renowned, but shaking his head and roaring in rage he says “You think you can beat me! I am invincible!”



[OCC –_I am going to wait for just a couple more actions before posting Round 3_]


----------



## the_myth (Aug 31, 2007)

*SCARLET WITCH; 6 Hero Points*

OOC: This round, The Scarlet Witch will take a full move action just to get to the edge of the battle scene, staying behind the mob of police officers.

I presume the horses and dockworkers and riflemen are all scurrying to+fro...


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 1, 2007)

*Justice, Bruised, 5 AP*

Seeing his mental blast hit Thunderball, Justice decides to press the attack, while continuing to shelter the approaching officers.  He focuses on first deflecting Thunderball's attack, and then on the gunfire of the closest gunmen.  "Invincible" or not, you will not escape Justice.  
[sblock=ooc] Force field 7 on himself and the 9 policemen at the front of the group (32 APP), blast 6 (14 APP) and Deflect 3 (12 APP) for a total of 58.
Attack =+8 +2 (Master Plan) -4 (Power Attack)=+6 for a 15 , 10 damage, so Toughness save DC 25 again.
Deflect +3 +2 (Master Plan)=+5 for a 19 , +3 for a 7 [/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 2, 2007)

*Hulk; uninjured, 4hp*

A roar of rage echoes through the docks as Banner disappears and in his place a Hulking grey figure in tattered clothing. With a flex of his powerful leg muscles he launches himself high in the air. His flight quickly reaches a crscendo as he starts dropping at fantastic speed at the Wrecker.

OOC: Attack Wrecker, all-out 5, power attack 5, charge, agressive stance
rolled a 19 to hit Damage DC 31
Defense now a 4?


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 6, 2007)

*Round 3*

*Round 3, Initiative Order*
23 – *Wolverine* 
22 – Bull-Smasher 
20 – *Ronin*, the Wrecker, and Inspector Kastle and the Police
16 – *Thor*
15 – *Captain Britania*
14 – Thunderball
13 – *Black Widow*
12- *Hulk*
10 – *Scarlet Witch* 
7 – *Justice * and the Thugs
6 – Pile-Crusher


Almost laughing, the Wolverine races towards the longshoremen and thugs fleeing the docks, easily dropping two and spreading panic. The crewmen of the _Gobernador Bories_ who were lowering cargo over the side with a large crane net scream and start yelling… in Norwegian you believe. 

Bull-Smasher continues to lie on the ground moaning in pain. 

Ronin vanishes from sight again, and start moving towards Thunderball, who remain oblivious to him…
[Thunderball’s notice bonus is +7, so as you are not attacking, he an’t going to see you this round]

The Wrecker growls a deep curse “Cowardly lot of scum, man yer guns!” and then he rushes toward Captain Britania swinging his crowbar wildly “Ye an’t won yet Gov’ner, now taste me crowbar while I shove it down yer throat!”
[ the Wrecker melee attack roll vs. DEF18 (All-Out Attack +5 attack, -5 defense; Power Attack +5 dmg, -5 to attack) (1d20+7=20), a hit. Captain Britania needs to make a Toughness save vs. DC31 (base dmg +11 +5 power attack)! The Wrecker’s Defense right now is 12. I am going to keep moving and go back and modify the round after Captain Britania’s toughness save]

Inspector Kastle shouts to his men “We have the fiends on the run lads, don’t let them get away. Let the Avengers handle the big boys, we got plenty to stop!”. Then he and some of his men then start moving towards the south to try and encircle as many of the bad guys as they can. A group of four stay where they are to provide cover fire…

The Mighty Thor’s great hammer again crashes into the body…
[Pile-Crusher Toughness save vs. DC28 (-2 bruises) (1d20+8=27), misses it by 1, so he now has 3 bruised wounds] 
…causing the villain to grunt in pain, and he roars “You die now!”

Captain Britania…

Thunderball swings the ball and chain over his head even faster then before and then with a great, terrible shout “Feel my THUNDER!”, he hurls the iron projectile straight at Justice once again!
[Startle (move action -5), Thunderball startle vs. Justice (1d20+7=10), RIGHT. Make a Will save or be flat-footed (and you can’t deflect) vs. a 10! Thunderball ranged attack vs. DC14 (All-Out Attack -5 to def, +5 to attack; Power Attack +5 to dmg, -5 to attack) (1d20+7=23), hey a hit! Also it is above Justice’s deflect of 19 (which if you want to re-roll with a HP you may) so a hit. Justice needs a Toughness save DC31 (base 11 +5 power attack)!]

Striking from above, the Black Widow’s venomous ray strikes the raging Pile-Crusher in the back…
[Pile-Crusher Toughness save vs. DC23 (-3 bruise wounds) (1d20+7=14), d’oh, missed by 9! Another Bruised wound and Stunned… hmmm. Black Widow gains +1 *Hero Point* as he becomes un-Stunned on his action to attack Thor with!]
…catching him off-guard the attack shakes him greatly and almost knocks him to the ground. He shaking his head and roaring in Rage again, he re-gains his footing, focusing on Thor with blind obsessive hatred!

Roaring out of the sky, the indomitable Hulk lands almost on top of the Wrecker and brings both of his mighty fists down onto the villain’s head!
[the Wrecker Toughness save vs. DC31 (-2 Bruised wounds) (1d20+9=15), ARG! Missed by 16! Ok Hulk gains +1 *Hero Point* as I re-roll Wrecker’s toughness save. the Wrecker's toughness save vs. DC31 (-2 wounds, re-roll so result 1-10 adds +10 to roll) (1d20+9=10), what! OK so that becomes a 20, missed by 11, the Wrecker is now Staggered, Bruised and Stunned (and maybe unarmed!). That was a good entrance. His knockback resistance is 9, so 16-9= 7, which is 100ft] 
The Wrecker is pile-driven down through the wooden planking of the docks and into the water below. The banks of the Thames are fairly deep here, but he bobs back to the surface fairly quickly and starts floating in the water…

Scarlet Witch races forward and hides somewhat behind the Bobbies stationed here to net all the fleeing smugglers. Horses and wagons and men are running to and fo…

Justice…

Pile-Crusher roars defiantly and says “Ye can’t beat the CRUSHER!” and he again try to smash the thunder god with reckless abandonment…
[Rage 8 more rounds, +4 str, +2 fort/will, -2 def. Power Attack +3 dmg -3 attack, All-Out attack -3 def +3 attack…Pile-Crusher melee attack vs. DEF18 (1d20+6=9), miss.] 
…but Thor easily evades to berserker’s attacks. 




[OCC – ok sorry I have been so slow, work and the move are killing me. More in the OCC thread later. But right now – Conditions…
*Captain Britania* needs to make a Toughness save DC31
*Justice* needs to make a Toughness save DC31 (or Deflection of 23) 
*Black Widow* gets +1 *Hero Point*
The Hulk gets +1 *Hero Point*
Bull-Smasher is OUT (3 bruise and 3 injury wounds)
The Wrecker has 2 bruised wound, and is stunned and staggered (and a DEF of 12, but as he is stunned and prone you get bonus there also)
Pile-Crusher has 4 bruised wound (Pile-Crusher has a DEF of 10)
Thunderball ha 1 bruised wound (with a DEF of 12)

After Captain Britania’s and Justice’s rolls, actions for Round 4! Remember that you Master Plan bonus goes down to +1 this round]


----------



## Elric (Sep 6, 2007)

*Captain Britania, 4 HP, Bruised, Staggered, Stunned*

Captain Britania is unprepared for the furious assault of the desperate Wrecker.  He deflects one shot aimed at his head, but a subsequent mighty blow to the chest sends him flying into the Thames.  

(OOC: Toughness save 1d20+7= 19.  Staggered and Stunned.  Knocked back like heck.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1245956.)


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2007)

*Wolverine, 3HP*

Wolverine heads for the next Big Bad, Smashing through Mooks as he goes.

[sblock=ooc]
OK, There hasn't been a new map in a couple rounds, but.. I think I head towards Thunderball.  If he's within 120', I'll expend extra Effort to double my movement and charge him *see stats below* Otherwise, I make the below attack upon a random mook that I can charge on my way north towards him.
*NOTE: The attack roll on Invisiblecastle says Vs Wrecker b/c I misread and thought he was within range when I first rolled it.  All the modifiers are the same, though.*

*Not using claws if this is a mook*
Still in Rage (+4 Str, +2 fort/will, -2 defense 7 more rounds).
Attack: + 8 (8 base +2 charging +1 master plan +2 Agressive Stance -5 power attack)
Attack Roll: 26!
Damage(Claws): +15 (8 base +2 enhanced str from rage + 5 power attack) *DC 30* 
Damage(VsMook): +12 (5 base +2 enhanced str from rage + 5 power attack) *DC 27* 
Defense: 8 (Base 16 -4 agressive -2 rage -2 charge)
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 7, 2007)

*Justice, 2 Bruised, 4 HP*

Justice strains to deflect the incoming metal ball but is unable to do so.  It hammers into his chest, but his force field is able to turn the worst of it aside.  He straightens up with a small groan and launches his mental assault against Thunderball. 

[sblock=ooc] Will save 23 
Reroll the deflect for a 9, which becomes a 19.  Still not enough.  Ouch.
The impossible toughness save vs DC 31, for a 29 as our hero comes through in the clutch with a nat. 20!  Justice only takes another bruise!  (Oops, just reread rules and it should have been only +8 because of his previous bruise, but the Nat 20 makes that point moot. [/sblock]


----------



## Elric (Sep 7, 2007)

*Captain Britania, 3 HP, Staggered*

Captain Britania hits the water and kicks himself to the surface once he recovers from the force of the blow.  _That's going to hurt for a few days_ He sees Justice hit by a tremendous blow from Thunderball, which Justice manages to mostly deflect with his force field.  _He might not be able to do that every time.  I've got to stop Thunderball._ 

Captain Britania kicks his upper body out of the water and throws his shield at Thunderball, aiming right for his head!  "Feel my shield, villain!"

[sblock=OOC] I realized that Captain Britania's Regeneration should have kicked in last round and recovered his Bruise while he was stunned.  See here.

Power Attack for 5, Attack bonus= 8 base - 5 PA + 1 Master Plan= +4.  1d20+4=7.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1247097.  That's not good.  HP to reroll that.  I roll a 1!  Well, a good time for it, I suppose.  Total= 15.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1247117.  So that hits and does 11 damage to Thunderball.

If Thunderball has been somehow KOd before I get around to acting, I'm throwing the shield at Wrecker instead .  Range increment 100 feet, so it shouldn't have any range penalties for either one)[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 7, 2007)

*Ronin, Uninjured, 5 HP*

Ronin runs silently across the docks, coming up behind Thunderball. He flinches as he watches Justice take another blow from his ball and chain. Leaping through the air, Ronin unleashes a fury of flying steel at Thunderball's back, but fails his landing and smashes into a crate.

_
Stupid broken katana....Ronin attacks with his shuriken = 16
Crap. Enough to hit, but not enough to do much damage. Why didn't I power attack. I'm dumb. But nonetheless that's...2 extra damage, right? so DC 20 toughness for Thunderball.
Hopefully I have better luck getting back into the shadows. Stealth = -1. Holy crap. I didn't think that was possible. So Ronin trips and falls and makes lots of noise._


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 7, 2007)

*finishing Round 3*

After deflecting the huge thunder ball of evil off his force field, Justice strikes out with his own attack, striking Thunderball a mighty blow...
[Thunderball Toughness save vs. DC25 (-1 bruise) (1d20+10=26), makes it]
...but it simply bonuses off the villain's iron-hard skin!!! "HA, I told you that you could not hurt me imbecile. Your weak mind is only matched by frail body. You have stood against me to long, but NO LONGER"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2007)

Black Widow - Uninjured - 3HP (down to 2)

Still atop the crate, Black Widow turns her head at Thunderball's words and smirks. As her venom sizzles through Pile-Crusher's veins, she calls out to the chain-wielding villain,

"If there is imbecile here, it is you. Each of you fights by himself. But when you fight one Avenger, you fight us all!"

With that, the spider-woman unleashes another toxic blast, this time at Thunderball!

(To hit: 10 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1248220 Not sure if that'll hit, so I'll HP it...to 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1248236 ...which should do the trick since he power attacked for 5...damage is DC 23 plus another DC 23 next turn. Meanwhile, Pile Crusher gets another DC 23 from last turn. )


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 9, 2007)

*Thor, 1 bruise, 4 HP*

Thor smirks. "Your comrades are falling, cur, and soon you shall join them. Even as you stand before me, you grow weaker and weaker. You have no hope of winning, and you won't escape us. You had best surrender while you're still able!"

Not, of course, that he waits for a reply before once more attempting to pound Pile-Crusher into paste, with another swing of mighty Mjolnir.


OOC: Power attacking for full, Thor attempts his usual Strike, and just barely hits (according to Karl's notes at the bottom of the last round's post) with a 10. Good thing Crusher keeps leaving himself open so much—and Shayuri, that means your first attack against him hit, too, so spending the HP isn't necessary.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2007)

(Her attack this round is against Thunderball. Pile-Crusher is just taking secondary damage from her poison this round. )


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, so it is. Well, I guess they do call me "Blind" Azathoth for a reason...


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 9, 2007)

*Justice, 2 Bruised, 4-->3 HP*

Justice, grateful to see his trusted allies joining him in attacking Thunderball, focuses on defense.  He expends a small amount of attention trying to distract the villain from the Widow's next attack, but puts most of his focus into pushing that heavy iron ball of course the next time Thunderball throws it.
[sblock=ooc]
Switch array to Force Field 2 (12 APP), Blast 2 (6 APP) and Deflect 10 (40 APP) for a total of 58/60 APP.
Blast used to aid the Widow's next attack, +9 (+8 ranged, +1 Master Plan) for a 15 .  Success!  The Widow gets +3 to her next attack against Thunderball thanks to my 1 rank in Teamwork.
Finally, deflect against Thunderball at +11 (+10 power level, +1 Master Plan) for a 14 .  Ouch.  I'll reroll that if Thunderball is still up.  This time it comes in as a 19 , but jumps to a 29 thanks to the reroll.
I'll also be ready with a second deflection in case any other bad guy attacks before my next turn.  This one is at +9 (original +11 -2 for second attempt) and comes up a 14 .  [/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 10, 2007)

*Round 4*

*Round 4, Initiative Order*
23 – *Wolverine* 
22 – _Bull-Smasher (KO’ed)_
20 – *Ronin*, the Wrecker, and Inspector Kastle and the Police
16 – *Thor*
15 – *Captain Britania*
14 – Thunderball
13 – *Black Widow*
12- *Hulk*
10 – *Scarlet Witch* 
7 – *Justice * and the Thugs
6 – Pile-Crusher


Wolverine rushes across the docks and slashes deeply into Thunderball’s exposed back!
[Yea I have not had a lot of time to update the map BUT assuming Wolverine Moved last round to the set of dockworkers, he would be just barely within 120ft, so Extra Effort will get him there. Remember HP next round, or Fatigued. Thunderball Toughness save vs. DC30 (bruised wound does not affect save vs. lethal attacks) (1d20+11=23), hmm missed by 7. Well, will wait to see what happens with Captain Britania’s attack, but right now Thunderball is Stunned and takes 1 Injured wound]
Thunderball grunt in pain and staggers about a bit, cursing you all. 

Ronin appears out of no where and throws a number of  shurikens into Thunderball’s back, but they bonus harmless off the thug’s impervious hide!
[Note even though he is Stunned and Flat-Footed for your attack so you would have hit with all 5 attacks, he has Impervious level 6. If you look at the Auto-Fire extra it make note that if the base damage is less then the Impervious level, the attack does not penetrate even if the bonus damage would get it over, as the individual ‘shots’ are not powerful enough. You will need to Power Attack him (and rest of the Wrecking Crew) if you want to hurt them with the Shurikens, sorry]
Ronin then tries to jump behind a crate, but misjudges the distance and does not make it to cover.

The Wrecker shakes his head and looks around a bit confused…
[*Hulk* gain +1 *Hero Point* as the Wrecker becomes un-Stunned this turn.]
…he then takes a deep breath and disappears underwater.

Inspector Kastle and his Bobbies start capturing some of the fleeing dock-workers and thugs, but others are escaping further south. 

Thor brings mighty Mjolnir into a swinging arc into the head of the raging Pile-Crusher…
[Pile-Crusher Toughness save vs. DC28 (-4 bruised hits) (1d20+6=11), HA, miss by 17, Stunned, Staggers and Unconscious! Knockback 13-8 =5 or 25ft]
…but this time hit strike send the villain flying back across the docks where he crashes into a wagon and goes limp!

Captain Britania’s shield comes flying out of the darkness to connect with Thunderball…
[Thunderball Toughness save vs. DC26 (-2 bruised wounds) (1d20+9=24), missed by 2 so another Bruised wound]
…and staging him a bit more, yet the villain remains on his feet and shaking his head seems to recover from the damage he has taken so far.

Growling and looking around Thunderball roars “You have not heard the last of me! I will have my vengeances upon you all!!! But not today…”. He then starts to spin the ball above his head incredibly fast and a strange glow appears around him and with a loud BLAM! He vanishes into thin air! 
*Wolverine* gains +1 *Hero Point* as Thunderball recovers from his stun. He is using Extra Effort to get an Alt. Power on his *Blast 11 attack - Teleportation 11 (you will see write-up soon, but the Wrecker already has this one). He teleports 1,100ft away from the battle. Black Widow and Wolverine are the only ones with the Senses to see this for sure (he is teleporting back towards Ord Street, more or less straight East on the Map. Notice check to see Thunderball, Black Widow and Wolverine (1d20+10=25, 1d20+14=30), WOW.]
But both Wolverine and the Black Widow see he reappear some 1,100feet away on Ord Street, near a warehouse on the other side of the street! 

Black Widow…
[NOTE I will let you edit this is you want Black Widow, and I am going to assume Black Widow is about 1,000 feet away from where Thunderball appeared, which is outside your max Range of 800 feet (and would be -18 to hit with increments). NOW remember when you spend a HP, if you roll a 10 or less you add +10 to your roll, so your Attack Total vs. Thunderball is 26 [8+10 +8], so if you want to try and move closer and still try to hit, it is up to you…]

Hulk…

Scarlet Witch…

With the disappearance of Thunderball, Justice…

Just then the engines on the steamer _Gobernador Bories_ start to whine with a high pitched throbbing! (it will take several minutes for the ship to even leave the docks BUT they are starting up…) 

[OCC ok will see about the last people if they want to change their actions and do something different. 
The Wrecker disappeared underwater
Thunderball is across the street anywhere between 1,100 and 1,000 feet away. He has 2 Bruised wounds and 1 Injury.
Bull-Crusher is out
Pile-Smasher is out. 
The *Hulk* gain +1 *Hero Point* 
*Wolverine* gains +1 *Hero Point*

Actions for Black Widow, the Hulk, Scarlet Witch and Justice? 
All others, actions for Round 5?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2007)

Twisting around as if guided by some strange spidery sense, Black Widow manages to make out the distant shape of Thunderball as he appears way off down the street. Behind the black mask, her eyes narrow as she realizes he's too far away for her to affect... Even with her superhuman speed, she won't be able to move fast enough to get a clear shot before he can teleport again, and she's too low to the ground to glide to him in time.

There was only one shot.

Jessica Romanova, the Amazing Black Widow, aims her arm not at Thunderball, but upwards at an angle. Green light starts to lick and play around her like St Elmo's Fire as she concentrates all the charge in every cell of her body to this one discharge, to propel her venom on a ballistic arc farther than would normally be possible. Inwardly she prayed that her spider-like spatial senses and coordination would guide her aim...unlike artillerymen, she didn't have a spotter or a sounding shot. It was all or nothing.

There's a blinding green flare from her hand, and the usual crack of her blast is a loud -THOOM- instead. It generates a pulse of wind that spreads out from her, ruffling hair and clothing, and pushing a brief wave over the water in defiance of the tide.

Traveling at immense speed, with surface tension far greater than water, the venom streaks up and over, still crackling with residual charge from the forces that launched it. It would strike with enough force to break bricks or punch through a manhole cover...if it hit...

(Using Extra Effort to add the Improved Range feat to my Penetrating Blast! Range increment raises from 80' to 200'! Target is 5 range increments away, for -10 to hit. Spending HP on attack roll (which yes, does mean this will Fatigue me ) for a result of 26-10=16. Damage is DC 23, penetrating.)


----------



## the_myth (Sep 10, 2007)

*SCARLET WITCH; 6 Hero Points*

The Scarlet Witch chants a quick spell and waves her hand in front of her eyes.

OOC: The Scarlet Witch will use her Magic: Scrying power to find The Wrecker and track his movement under the dock.  Her range is 1000 feet.  He gets a Notice check vs. 13 to detect the ESP effect.  Not sure if a Search check is necessary since Wrecker just dunked under the water this same round...


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 11, 2007)

*continuing Round 4*

Black Widow's blast strikes Thunderball square in the back...
[Thunderball's Toughness save vs. DC23 (-2 bruised wounds) (1d20+9=15), d'oh! Missed by 8, grrr. OK not spending a HP this round... will wait and see  Thunderball has 3 bruised wounds and 1 Injured wound, and is Stunned. He also have a KB resistance of 9, so no Knockback]
...and knocking the escaping fiend back two steps before he stops against a wall. Widow is quit sure her attack hurt him, but he is still on his feet! 


Scralet Witch calls upon the powers of her heritage and peers into the merky water of the Thames...
[I believe it would be a Notice check to see the Wrecker BUT note that it is VERY dark in the water under the docks... no lights, and I _THINK_ that you are just using your normal senses right? You would have to have Low-Light or Dark Vision or IR I believe to see down here right now...]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2007)

"Ord Street!" Black Widow barks. "By a warehouse! He's hit but not down!"

She leaps off the Crate and heads as fast as she can towards the stunned supervillain!

(that being my move action for the round. )


----------



## the_myth (Sep 11, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Scarlet Witch calls upon the powers of her heritage and peers into the merky water of the Thames...
> [I believe it would be a Notice check to see the Wrecker BUT note that it is VERY dark in the water under the docks... no lights, and I _THINK_ that you are just using your normal senses right? You would have to have Low-Light or Dark Vision or IR I believe to see down here right now...]





OOC:  Good point...Wanda will switch out her protective shield from Luck Control array with True Sight to use during ESP, which counters darkness.  I think this would be a Free action to switch and non-action to see...

Notice check:  11 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1255854   another craptacular roll!

If I spot him, I will call out his location to anyone nearby who might, you know, wanna smack him or something.  ;-)


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 11, 2007)

Justice hear's the Widow's shout and heads out after Thunderball, eager to take him down and make sure he pays for his crimes.  He launches into the air and flies in the direction she pointed, firing a blast of telekinetic force at the wounded convict.
[sblock=ooc] switch array to flight 4 (19 APP), Blast 6 (14 APP) and Force Field 5 (24 APP) for a total of 57/60 APP.
Flight 4 gives me a speed of 100 MPH, but I'm having trouble effectively estimating that into feet per round (I think it's either around 880 or 440).  Either way I should get within range of my TK blast.  I'll base it on one range increment off, Karl.  Change the result as you see fit based on where I can get to.
TK Blast, Power Attack 4, +3 (+8 ranged, -4 power attack, +1 Master Plan, -2 distance) for a 13 .  If I'm beyond the single range increment penalty, I'll pump an HP into a reroll, since I can't do worse than that.  This one is a 9 , boosted to a 19 as a reroll.  Damage is +10 (PR 6 + power attack 4.) [/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 11, 2007)

*continuing Round 4*

The Black Widow leaps into the air and starts gliding towards Thunderball…

Searching out with her senses, the Scarlet Witch turns inward and peers down into the murky depths of the Thames River under the docks where the Wrecker disappeared. At first she sees nothing, when suddenly there is a strange glow that is doubly bright to her mage-sight. Turning her attention towards it she sees a circle of light form under the water… and the Wrecker moving into it! Getting closer her senses are overwhelmed with the power and majesty of the light – there is ancient and great magic there! As she moves towards it she realizes that this… portal… leads to another world, a magical world, and then the portal closes and she is snapped back to herself. Before it closed, Wanda is quit sure that she saw a winter covered landscape, but one where summer never comes. For some reason, she gets the felling that the hammer that Thor carries – Mjolnir – was forged in those lands. 
[the Scarlet Witch recognizes that the Wrecker used his crowbar for Dimensional Travel, to wherever Thor is from . You ESP would not be able to cross through the portal but I figure with True Sight she should know something about it.] 

Taking to the air, Justice flies in the direction that the Black Widow indicated. He soon spots the stunned villain and unleashes a terrible blast into his back!
[100MPH = 1,000 feet, so you would be 100feet away from Thunderball at the end of your move. He is stunned so you get +2 to hit and he is flat-footed SO yes Justice hit. Thunderball Toughness save vs. DC25 (-3 bruised wounds) (1d20+8=13), fails by 12, and as he was already Stunned, now he is Staggered also. Again no knockback, just knocked down this time]
Thunderball grunt and falls to the ground, goaning and growling at the same time. He is hurt, but not out yet!

Will wait to see what the Hulk does…


----------



## Elric (Sep 11, 2007)

Captain Britania starts swimming back to the dock.  "We need to stop that ship.  But that can wait.  Hulk, Thunderball's over there- points towards where Widow is going."   _It's worth a shot.  He can probably jump that entire distance if he can figure out what's going on._

(OOC: Since I don't seem to be in immediate danger as there's not really any combat happening left over here, I think I should be able to take 10, with a +6 Swim check for a total of 16.  Karl, if that's not right just roll a Swim check for me.  Spending a full-round lets me go half my speed, which I assume means normal land speed with a move action, so that's 50 feet).


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 11, 2007)

*finishing Round 4 and end of combat*

The Hulk leaping into the waters of the Thames to try and SMASH the Wrecker, but the water is to dark and he can not see the villain... the Wrecker has somehow escaped!

Justice and the Black Widow continue to rain attacks down onto the reeling Thunderball, until he remains still. The rest of the Averages start to help rounding up those longshoremen and ruffians attempting to escape, and also secure the _Gobernador Bories_.  

Within 15 or 20 minutes, Inspector Kastle comes to shake Captain Britania's hand and the rest of the team "Jolly good show mates. It appears that only the Wrecker and less then a five of the lesser fellows escaped our net. We could not have done it without you. Now, if I can indulge another favor on you all to help us collect their contraband and transporting the criminals to jail. I would also appreciate any assistance that you could impart in finding out every bit of information from these curs that you might able to able obtain..."



[OCC _ok a bit abrupt, but there is not much point in pounding on Thunderball until he does not get up as you pretty much got him on the ropes. I just wanted to make sure I know where the Hulk was going.

NOW is the time if you wish to do any investigation or looking into the crates or onto the ship or asking any questions of any of the criminals in custody. Inspector Kastle pretty much will give you all free reign to do as you wish... within the law of course_]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2007)

"Give me a few minutes with them," Black Widow suggests with a sultry smile.

"I will have them telling everything they know."

Despite the seemingly sinister tone of her words, those on the team know what she's talking about. Her pheromones tend to have men eating out of her hand...sooner or later.


----------



## Elric (Sep 12, 2007)

"You're welcome my good inspector.  Glad to be of service to the crown!  

Justice can move awesome weights with the power of his mind and Thor's strength is legendary.  They will be worth a small army of men when it comes to collecting the contraband.  Ronin and Wolverine are the most perceptive among us and can escort the prisoners, who will be hard pressed to escape under their watch.  I doubt they will want to give Wolverine a cause for provocation in any case."

Captain Britania makes sure to bind Pile-Crusher's wounds so that he won't bleed to death.  He either doesn't notice that one of the brigands has died from a slashing wound to the chest, or, if he does, he doesn't mention it.  Before the prisoners are taken anywhere, Captain Britania asks Scarlet Witch to try to identify which items that the Wrecking Crew has which are magical and to take them away!


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 12, 2007)

Captain Britannia, would you like me to take a look at any of this material before we start to move it?  I do have some knowledge of the process of analyzing evidence?  Of course, once I've finished, I would be happy to help collect the contraband.  If the response is positive, Justice starts by searching the three members of the Crew, moves to look at some of the crates, and finally the bridge of the ship.
[sblock=ooc] Search +3 for a 19 
 Investigate +11 for a 15 .  Ouch, poor roll.  Oh well.[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 12, 2007)

Ronin dusts himself off and walk over to his shattered Katana. He sighs as he picks up the hilt, his mighty weapon now a mere dagger. He walks to the nearest crate and wedges the broken blade under the lid and prys it off. 

_Ronin walks to the crate nearest to him and looks for anything interesting inside. Search = 26_


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 12, 2007)

Looking inside some of the crates, Justice and Ronin see that stacked on top are a number of various random merchandise – umbrellas, walking-sticks, coats, etc. But they all have poorly concealed secret compartments beneath them… they might have passed causal inspections, but not a true search.

Within the secret compartments are more of the ‘assault rifles’ and ‘clips’ of ammunitions, that the thugs were armed with here. There are also five additional Gatlin style machine gun mounts, with hundreds of rounds. One crate that Ronin looks into also has a number of hard metal spheres that look like fuse-less hand-grenades, with pins set into the tops of them. Finally one crate also has four very unusual rifles within it. They each are about six feet long, with barrels similar to those of an elephant gun. Mounted onto the tops of these rifles are heavy scopes that seem to be able to ‘adjust’ their magnification in some way. When peering through them one also can seem almost perfectly in the dark, as if these scopes provided some form of light amplification. 

Ronin finds a number of shipping documents that must have been forged, which Justice looks over but is unsure if they are important or not. He does note that most of the freight that was picked up at *Mindelo Harbour* (on the island of on *Cape Verde*) was actually from the European mainland, mostly from various ports in southern *France*.


----------



## Elric (Sep 12, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Captain Britannia, would you like me to take a look at any of this material before we start to move it?  I do have some knowledge of the process of analyzing evidence?  Of course, once I've finished, I would be happy to help collect the contraband.




"Of course, my friend.  Good idea!  You are the best among us at these investigative skills.  And you do not have to ask my permission when you have a good idea..  You can just do it!"


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking into the pockets and over the items carried by the three captured Wrecking Crew members, Justice finds some scribbled notes, with barely recognizable English written on them with time and location of the docks. They are also carrying a few lose Pounds and Pence. Nothing really stands out, but they all seem to have a lot of saw dust on their shoes and lower pant legs, while there are no wood mills or such nearby.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> "You're welcome my good inspector.  Glad to be of service to the crown!
> 
> Justice can move awesome weights with the power of his mind and Thor's strength is legendary.  They will be worth a small army of men when it comes to collecting the contraband.  Ronin and Wolverine are the most perceptive among us and can escort the prisoners, who will be hard pressed to escape under their watch.  I doubt they will want to give Wolverine a cause for provocation in any case."




*SHINK*"Probly not, and if ya need any help... 'interogating', I think I can help with that too.  Plus, i got that Wrecker guys scent now.  If we run into him again he aint swimmin' free." Wolverine grins and moves off to keep an 'eye' on the prisoners.



> Captain Britania makes sure to bind Pile-Crusher's wounds so that he won't bleed to death.  He either doesn't notice that one of the brigands has died from a slashing wound to the chest, or, if he does, he doesn't mention it.




*OOC: whoops, forgot I'd killed one.. heh, uh.. sorry? 
Also, don't forget Wolverine's a legendary Tracker/scout*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2007)

Black Widow goes over to where the henchmen are kept in a bunch, all handcuffed and awaiting justice. But first, she hoped to get something useful out of them...

She walks among them, lightly touching each on the shoulder as she passes, giving each a quick glance with an alluring smile...ordinarily just light flirting. The ordinary human sense of smell did not register the pheromones she was breathing out...but like subliminal messages, they still impacted the animal mind. Hearts raced, breath quickened, and each man was afflicted with a desperate, crawling need for this woman.

"I have a few questions," the Widow says. "The one who answers them most truthfully and completely will come with me to a place we can be alone." Her smirk promised everything and nothing, especially to those addled by her scents. "Those who say nothing will be questioned by someone less...pleasant. The Hulk, perhaps. Or Wolverine. Don't worry though...any limbs lost will be surgically reattached before you are taken to prison." Once she is satisfied that at least some are under her spell, she begins. After each question she waits a bit to allow answers before moving on.

"Now. Where was this cargo from? Who provided it? Who was it going to be delivered to? Where was it going to be taken?"

Whenever someone speaks, she turns her attention to that person, applying cold reason, hints of seduction, and threats as needed to pry more information from him. When she's satisfied that she's gotten as much as can be had from the henchpeople, she interviews any conscious members of the Wrecking Crew...not relying nearly as much on pheromones (though using it too), she concentrates mainly on intimidation, using the same questions as she asked the others.

Skill rolls
For henchies:
Diplomacy: 22 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1261703
Intimidation: 23 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1261705

Pile Crusher
Intimidate: 19 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1261708

Thunderball
Intimidate: 14 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1261709

Bull Smasher
Intimidate: 23 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1261710

Plus, DC 12 Will saves to avoid pheromones or attitude turns Friendly (at least) without skill roll needed.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 13, 2007)

Huh.  I wonder what all this sawdust is from.  I wouldn't expect to see that on gun-smugglers.  I wonder if we should search the crates or the inside of the ship for some kind of hidden compartment cut out of the rest of the structure.  Wolverine, do you think you could follow the trail of this sawdust?  Justice tries to get the savage one's attention without drawing his ire.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 13, 2007)

Black Widow walks among the handcuffed hooligans, and the two conscious members of the Wrecking Crew, asking them subtle questions to see who is more ready with their information and watching their reactions closely…
Will saves for random thugs vs. DC12 (Black Widow) (1d20+1=13, 1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=14, 1d20+1=8, 1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=4, 1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=20, 1d20+1=17, 1d20+1=6), 6 are affect, 4 make their saves. Bull-Smasher is still out, but the other two Men of Renowned, Will save Thunderball and Pile-Crusher vs. DC12 (Black Widow) (1d20+10=15, 1d20+2=3), Thunderball makes it, Pile-Crusher fails. Thunderball’s Intimidate is +12 and so he is not intimidated by Black Widow. Pile-Crusher is very attracted to Black Widow, and so…]
A number of the thugs start blabbering about “We was just hired fer the night ther’ miss! I be single and available!! Don’t rightly know where the cargo was a from, or where it was a gone, we was just told to shows up, and to use these here fancy guns we was. Don’t reckon I remember who did the hiring… smart dressed chap he was. What color were his hair?” etc. 

Thunderball sneers at Black Widow and says “Your base attitude means nothing to me, street walker. Away from me!”

Pile-Crusher seems far more… interested in talking, and even when Thunderball threatens him, with a ‘sound trashing’ if he says anything, he does volunteer “Well now ther’ miss, we gots ourselves a nice little flat, we dose, not more then a few blocks from it, it is. Right nice it is also, where hardly a rat in sight, lest when ye kept the lights on, that be.”

He then straightened up a bit, leaning in to whisper some secret knowledge “Now we was hired by a Mr. Laufeyson. Right smart chap he be, European I would guess. He comes and hires us now and again when he needs some job done right I reckon. Him in the Wrecker be old chaps from somewhere, they is. Anyhow, he tolds us we needed to protect some important shipment of his, and he was are, back in jolly on England. France is nice and all, but to hot for my liking. So we came and then your Avengers there can and ruined that bit of fun, but I am sure we can come up with something else we might want to do… together. An’t never been to Russia before, here is cold there, so ye have to stay under the cover in bed I reckon, am I right?”


----------



## Jemal (Sep 14, 2007)

"thrash what?" Wolverine growls, his claws appearing rather suddenly in front of Thunderball in an effort to shut him up.  "If ya aint got nothin useful to say, then keep yer tongue from wagging or I'll do it for ya."

He then turns at Justice's words "Cancha see I'm busy, bub?" He growls.  Seeing the captain's eyes narrow, he sighs and retracts his claws "Oh fine, whadaya want?"  He checks out the sawdust and then sees if he can pick up a trail leading either into the ship or into the city.

[sblock=ooc]
Intimidate VS Thunderball 25 not counting bonus(If any) I may have for claws vs tied up dude. (NOTE: This is probably just for fun, as he can't really do anything tied up.)
Survival check to track: 12  hmm...  Apparently not so legendary after all.
[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 14, 2007)

[Thunderball to resist Intimidation (1d20+12=19)]
Thunderball’s eyes go a bit wide, and he looks like he is almost going to say something more to Black Widow but he then shuts his mouth, shrugs and looks at the ground, trying to be nonchalant while avoiding Wolverine’s gaze. 

Sniffing around the pant legs and sawdust found on the Wrecking Crew, Wolverine then sets out towards the north, following their faint trail away from the docks. It takes him longer then he figured, but within 20 minutes or so he finds himself near the *Eastern Counties Railway*, off *Bow Road* and a set of large tenement housing projects and a large abandoned wood mill. A very old painted sign reads *Fisk Wood Products*, but it looks like it closed its doors 10 years ago at least, and has been boarded up heavily. Wolverine is pretty sure this is where the wood dust the Wrecking Crew has on them came from…  
[You only need a base DC10 to use Tracking smell, especially as it has been within an hour and most tariff (horse carts and carriages of course) is pretty light at this hour]


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 14, 2007)

As Wolverine leaves, Thor comes to stand beside Black Widow and the captives. He moves over to glower at Thunderball and Pile-Crusher. "Giving you any trouble?" he asks the Widow, and he begins slowly walking around the pair, the pieces of armor covering his torso clinking against each other as he moves. "I do _hope_ not. Things will go so much easier for them if they do not resist..."

When he circles back around into their line of sight, he raises Mjolnir, casually resting the head of the hammer on his shoulder. He smiles slightly at Pile-Crusher and eyes the man's battered body. "I believe you know my hammer, Mjolnir, quite well." Then he shifts his gaze to Thunderball, and his smile grows wider. "I don't believe you've been introduced, though." He drops the hammer from his shoulder, letting it swing as he walks around the two men once more. When he gets behind Thunderball, he moves closer, and murmurs, "Unless you'd like to meet the hammer, start talking."


OOC: Oy. Of course, I rolled a bloody 2 for the Intimidate check. At least I get a +16 to the roll, for a total of 18.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2007)

Black Widow shakes her head slightly at Thor, then smiles at Pile-Crusher.

"We have many ways of keeping warm in Russia. Perhaps a demonstration could be arranged...where is your flat?" Then, as if just remembering something, "Oh...and this Laufeyson. You met him in France? Do you recall what he looked like, or if he said anything about what this shipment was for?"


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 14, 2007)

Thor glances up at Black Widow, eyes narrowing. "Did you say Laufeyson?" He turns his gaze away from the others, and a strange feeling washes over him as information surfaces in his mind--knowledge gained from the papers and tomes he has read for decades, but alongside that a more personal knowledge, as well, vague memories... _But how could that be so? I am not truly Thor. I hold a hammer that is dedicated to his name--but this is not the real Mjolnir. Still... I can... almost picture him..._

"The son of Laufey is named Loki... a giant, a liar and murderer, a spirit of chaos, and called a _god_, but undeserving of that title. If this Laufeyson has some connection to Loki..." He turns his eyes to his hammer. "If perhaps he, in some way, _is_ Loki... then we are most unfortunate indeed."


OOC: And, if there's anything else I should or might know, 28 on the Knowledge check.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 15, 2007)

[Thunderball and Pile-Crusher Intimidate checks vs. DC18 (Thor) (1d20+12=28, 1d20+6=7)]
Thunderball merely sneers at Thor, while Pile-Crusher is a bit cowed, replying “Here now gov’ner, me and the miss’s here was just havin’ ourselves a nice little chat, we was. Ya beats me fair and square ya did, so no hard a feelings or anything.”
Turning back to Black Widow, he smiles again and adds “Now as for what Mister Laufeyson a looked like and all, well… I guess he’s looks like a what them high and mighty gentlemen are a suppose to looks like… uppity and fancy good looks and all…” 


[Dr. Blake is pretty sure if this fellow is Loki, he is a big threat to Thor as they hate each other a great deal. Anything else you might think of Marvel’s Loki would also apply]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 15, 2007)

"Huh, Fisk?  Name sounds dirty." Wolverine grumbles to himself.  He considers heading back but decides to check the mill a bit closer first, trying to find a way in or a window he can look through.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 15, 2007)

Justice, who followed Wolverine to the wood shop, switches his array over to allow flight.  Here you go, Wolverine.  That should help you check the place out.


----------



## Elric (Sep 17, 2007)

Captain Britania doesn't have much to do, as the Avengers started with "bad cop" before he could even come in as "good cop."  So he'll wait patiently for the interrogation to conclude.  In the meantime he'll mention a few points to Inspector Castle about security for the Queen's birthday parade.  (Knowledge: Tactics at +12, taking 10 for a 22).  

"You have probably thought of all of this already, my good Inspector, but with so many ruffians about it cannot hurt to be cautious."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2007)

"Hmmm...I see. And where are you and the rest of the Crew staying?" Black Widow inquires.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2007)

"Yeah, uh.. Thanks." Wolverine responds, flying towards the mill and looking through the windows (if none, he'll try the door)


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 20, 2007)

Wolverine and Justice fly up towards the dirty windows fifteen feet or so near the mill roof. No lights or any sigh of life be detected from inside, nor can Wolverine’s heightened senses detect anything inside except maybe rats. Checking, they find one unlocked window to swings out and float inside. For all appearances, it does indeed look like an abandoned mill, huge rusty saws, conveyer belts and all manor of wood (some cut, some partially cut, some logs, etc) piled up or lying all over the place. 

Wolverine notices something in the back in the dim light provided by one of the few unbroken oil street lamps outside – what looks like a small loft where once a large office might have been, but it now appears to be someone has been living there. In fact, his nose tells him that it was the Wrecking Crew for sure!

Checking it out, there are four cots here, with a couple of small chests with personal items inside. [Search checks if you want to look for anything that might be important]

Meanwhile, back at the docks, the rest of the Avengers have escorted the remaining thugs to nearby horse draw cages for transportation to the nearby jails. Bull-Smasher is being sent to the prison infirmary, while Thunderball and Pile-Crusher are still available for questioning by the Black Widow or Thor as they wish.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2007)

(Did you miss my last post, or are you still thinking up an answer? )


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (Did you miss my last post, or are you still thinking up an answer? )





[ops sorry I did miss it.]

Pile-Crusher, with a lop-sided smile and a wink, replies to Black Widow saying "Well now lov', we gots ourselves a right nice little dive up by the railyards we do, just off of Bow Road it is and the railway. Some old wood mill I guess, thats Mister Laufeyson arranged fer us to stay at while we was here taken care of business, ya knows. Cleaned up right nice it did, and I have a bed alls to my self I do... but I would not mind a wee bit of company, no sirs I would not mind at all..."


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 23, 2007)

Justice moves into the room and searches the chests, hoping to find something useful.

[sblock=ooc] search 6, 12, 20 and 4 for the four, respectively. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 23, 2007)

"Think Wrecker'll come back here?  If so maybe I should make a stake-out while you head back'n tell the cap we found their dive." Wolverine sorts through the stuff with Justice while they talk.

Search Check 13


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2007)

Black Widow smiles winsomely at Pile-Crusher, and says, "I'm sure we'd both like a little time together...but the mill might not be safe right now."

She walks around him, letting that sink in, then leans over to say softly into his ear, "I'm sure you boys have another place...a place to hide when your hideout is...how to say...compromised. Perhaps, if you tell me where it is, we could meet there later..."


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 24, 2007)

Justice and Wolverine search out the area where the Wrecking Crew where sleeping, finding dirty clothing, discarded dishes and half-eating food and a large quantity of empty kegs of local beer. Justice also finds some gold coins in one of the chests, with something like runes on them. They both dig up a small stash of a couple of hundred *Francs* (French currency, equal to about 2/3 of a British Pound) hidden in mattresses and at the bottoms of the chests.

In the chest the Wolverine identifies as the Wrecker’s, you discover a crudely drawn map of what looks like the South English coast line, with some badly smudged marking on it. Justice thinks they might be captain’s longitude and latitude ratings but he would need to consult a map to be sure. 

Nothing else seems of my value or interests in the rest of the area. Wolverine does note though that there are a large number of areas that he thinks he could easily hide if he wanted to…


Meanwhile, back at the docks, Pile-Crusher smiles widely and nods his head, replying to the Black Widow “Well now lov’ I do recall that we do did have a right nice place back in Paris when we was a working there. We an’t been a back in jolly old London long enough to really finds ourselves a nice place, but we did stay at a old lighthouse for a couple of days when we’s first got here. It were a right nice private place it was… Old Wrecker said that iffin’ we had to run we could all meet ups there, cause we had some extra cash and stuff hidden away there just in case ya now. I reckon Paris is mighty pretty right about now lov’”


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2007)

Black Widow ruffles Pile Crusher's hair at his comment, "But Paris is so far away...where is the lighthouse? Close to here? Perhaps we could meet there...you said it was very private, after all. It sounds perfect...and I love the sounds of the sea."


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 25, 2007)

Justice nods at Wolverine's plan, and heads back to the docks.  When he arrives he briefly fills Captain Britannia in on the clues they found, and tells him of Wolverine's plan to hide and wait for Wrecker to come back.
Justice then settles down to see what he can make of the coins and the drawing.
[sblock=ooc] Investigate roll 17 [/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 25, 2007)

At the docks, Pile-Crusher thinks for a bit and says to the Black Widow “Well now lov’, I can a run there in just under an hour I would guess now. Pretty little thing like you might need to catch a trail or coach out here, fer it be on the southern coastline. Cold and damp, but there be plenty of ways to stop the chill, I would guess now lov’” 
[From the doc that Inspector Kastle provide you earlier this morning, Black Widow remembers that Pile-Crusher can run as fast if not faster then a trail, which the latest models can get just over 40MPH]

Justice returns then with the information he has for Captain Britania. Looking at the coins, he thinks he remembers seeing something similar at the British Museum a few months back but he does not remember which area. The drawing seems to be of the British coastline, south of London and the markings appear to be a few miles out to sea in the English Channel. 


At the warehouse, Wolverine settles down to hide ...and wait


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2007)

"That ought to be enough." Her warm smile turns chilly, and for a moment she eyes him as one might a bug. "You are scum, 'Pile-Crusher.' Enjoy prison."

With that she goes to join Britannia. On hearing Justice's report, she nods.

"Pile-Crusher confirms that the mill was their main hideout. However, there is a lighthouse they stayed in when they first arrived that Wrecker might be heading for. Southern coast, a little less than forty miles away."


----------



## Elric (Sep 27, 2007)

"Inspector Kastle, have your men found anything of particular note aboard the ship?"


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 27, 2007)

Justice holds up the scrap of paper and walks over to talk to the Widow.  I wonder if the lighthouse and this map might be linked.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 27, 2007)

To Captain Britania, the Inspector shakes his head and says “I have not seen anything to out of the ordinary, except that the ship seems to have stopped for four or five hours earlier today in the *British Channel* before making their way here. Of course that was probably so that they could arrive at night and all, but one might think they would simply have left *Mindelo Harbour* later and not drawn attention to themselves sitting out at sea for all that time.”

Black Widow can also look over the crude map of the southern British coast, but there does not seem to be any lighthouse marked on it. Instead the markings do seem to indicate somewhere off-shore.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 27, 2007)

[also I am assuming _just_ a bit here, if you don't agree I will edit, but]

As the Avengers gather around to hand around the crude map, Justice also passes around one of the gold coins found at the woodmill. Thor recognizes it as a coin minted in Asgard, from his fathers own values! [the runes are basically dates and location, in Asgard, where the coin was minted and when. Asgard time and normal Earth time don't really match up, so the date is "some time ago"]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 27, 2007)

"Nyet, Inspector," Black Widow says, examining the map.

"They stopped here..." She taps it. "The place is deliberate, not random. There is something there, or was when this ship stopped there. Maybe it's where they got this cargo. Or maybe something else."

"We should check this out. But with the lighthouse, the mill AND this location in the channel, we may be spreading ourselves thin. What do you think, Captain?"

She looks at Captain Britannia.


----------



## Elric (Sep 27, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Nyet, Inspector," Black Widow says, examining the map.
> 
> "They stopped here..." She taps it. "The place is deliberate, not random. There is something there, or was when this ship stopped there. Maybe it's where they got this cargo. Or maybe something else."
> 
> ...




"It seems unlikely that the Wrecker will return to the mill, if he has not done so already.  It will be difficult to find a boat at this hour but the _Gobernador Bories_ could serve as such a vessel.  With the Inspector's permission, perhaps we could take the boat now and head back to the channel- that may persuade any observers that its mission here has been successful and draw them to us.

We may wish to split up and have some of us search for the lighthouse tonight.  Or, if that is apt to be too hard in the night-time, we could all board the _Gobernador Bories_.  Justice, perhaps you could go check back with Wolverine?" 

(Captain Britania points to his rib and Justice remembers that Captain Britania was hit with a terrific smash by the Wrecker's crowbar and probably needs a little more time before getting back to full activity).  

If the Wrecker has not yet appeared, we should probably let the Inspector's men secure the mill and continue to other plans."

(OOC: Has an hour gone by?  If not, Captain Britania is still staggered.  If so, I made the check to recover from it: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1288982)


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 27, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> (OOC: Has an hour gone by?  If not, Captain Britania is still staggered.  If so, I made the check to recover from it: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1288982)




[it has only been about 30 or 40 minutes sense the battle, but not an hour yet... it will take several hours to make it out to the English Channel though]


----------



## Elric (Sep 27, 2007)

"The journey to the Channel will be long and arduous, though.  Perhaps we should adjourn for the evening and set out on these tasks on the morrow?"


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 27, 2007)

Elric said:
			
		

> "The journey to the Channel will be long and arduous, though.  Perhaps we should adjourn for the evening and set out on these tasks on the morrow?"





[I should add, that it would be several hours on the freight ship... some of the Avengers could make it out there pretty darn fast if they wanted]


----------



## Elric (Sep 28, 2007)

"Or perhaps Justice and Thor could go investigate that site in the English Channel this evening using your powers of flight while the rest of us search for this lighthouse.  Justice, if your powers will allow you to take another Avenger with you over such a long distance, perhaps the Scarlet Witch could join you.  Scarlet Witch, what do you think?  I suspect that your mystic arts would prove invaluable in determining what occurred at that site earlier today."


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I could take us all, Cap, as long as I don't need to worry much about defending myself or attacking anyone, he says with a small grimace and a quick stretch of the bruised area on his chest.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 29, 2007)

When the gold coin is passed around, Thor's eyes narrow, and he informs the others of its origins. And when they begin to formulate their plan to fly together, Thor hefts Mjolnir and lets it rest on his shoulder. "Do not worry about me," he says. "I can fly there under my own power, and if we happen to encounter any obstacles, Mjolnir and I shall attend to them."


----------



## Elric (Sep 30, 2007)

"Very well.  Let us set out for this mysterious location in the English Channel"

(Captain Britania is a little amazed by his protege's power)


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 30, 2007)

Justice concentrates for a moment, and then the entire group of Avengers (other than Thor) lift off the ground, surrounded by the tell-tale glow of his telekinetic powers.  He starts by guiding the rest of the group to the building where Wolverine is located.
[sblock=ooc]
switch array to flight 4 (15 app), force field 6 (28 app), telekinesis 5 (16 app) for a total of 59/60 app.  [/sblock]


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Sep 30, 2007)

After Justice and the others ascend, Thor hurls himself into the air with Mjolnir's power and follows the group to their destination.


----------

